# Librerías para PCB Wizard



## mnicolau (Dic 17, 2007)

Este tema está dedicado a ir agrandando la librería de componentes del PCB Wizard. Para quien no lo conoce, el PCB Wizard es un programa muy simple, cómodo y fácil para el diseño de placas de circuito impreso (PCB). Ofrece una amplia gama de herramientas que cubren todos los pasos tradicionales en la producción de PCB, incluyendo dibujo esquemático, captura esquemática, colocación de componentes, enrutamiento automático, lista de compra de materiales y generación de archivo para la fabricación. Uno de los grandes inconvenientes que tiene es la poca cantidad de componentes en su librería.

 Por favor, suban cualquier otra plantilla q vayan haciendo asi vamos mejorando de a poco el programa...

*EDIT1: Viendo que muchos utilizan la herramienta de autoruteo, actualicé el tutorial para armar también el símbolo del componente y así vincularlo con la plantilla creada.*

*EDIT2: Nueva actualización a las plantillas. Gracias a todos por los aportes*

Deben colocar los archivos .pcb en la carpeta "Library" dentro del directorio del software.

Saludos, esperamos les sea útil

Dejo la nueva recopilación de librerías. Recuerden extraer los archivos dentro de la carpeta "Library", en el directorio de instalación del soft.

Gracias a todos por los aportes.


----------



## Manonline (Dic 17, 2007)

Uh esta buenisimo esto... siempre busque como se hacia y nunca supe jajajaja... ahora hice un par qe siempre me molesto qe no estuvieran... hay alguna forma de hacerle alguna imagen o algo como para hacerlo completito?

Bueno... aca dejo lo qe acbao de hacer...

Suerte,
Mano.


----------



## Elvic (Dic 17, 2007)

Muy buen aportación.

Esto son algunos componentes que necesitaba  para un proyecto (no de amplificador)
Tanto en PCB componentes y símbolos, esto por si quisieran utilizar la conversión automática de símbolos a PCB ; los símbolos están algo feos jaja  

Lo subo

Solo descarguen y los pegan (los dos archivos ) dentro de la carpeta *Library* de *PCB Wizard 3.50 Pro Unlimited*.


----------



## mnicolau (Dic 17, 2007)

Gente, gracias por los aportes... acá les dejo todos los primeros q subí en un sólo .pcb, para q los agreguen de la forma directa q comenta Elvic, simplemente pegan el archivo en la carpeta Library en el directorio del programa.

Edit: manonline, lo único q creo se puede hacer es ir a insert/picture y dibujar con las herramientas q hay ahí, el contorno aunq sea del componente... como para tener idea la porción q ocupa.

Saludos!


----------



## Manonline (Dic 17, 2007)

Eso es lo que hago, pero cuando lo pongo arriba de una board, se qeda atrasss...


----------



## mnicolau (Dic 17, 2007)

ajap, hay q hacer click derecho sobre la figura, layer y tildar graphic background, ahí se va al fondo...

saludos


----------



## //pollo// (Dic 17, 2007)

hola amigos!
me vienen muy bien los aportes que hicieron todos!gracias!la libreria de los potes me viene muy bien!jejeje
cuando tenga un tiempito voy a ver si puedo hacer una libreria de componentes en montaje superficial y otra de transistores como los IRFP, los 2SB,2SK,etc y las comparto con todos ustedes asi todos vamos agrandando nuestras librerias jeje

nos vemos!

suerte!


----------



## mnicolau (Dic 17, 2007)

Acá dejo 2 mas, son los q hice para el cargador de pilas NI-Mh, un portapilas universal para 2 AAA y un toma macho (desconosco el nombre correcto) q utilicé para conectar un transformador para discman q tenía.

Saludos


----------



## Manonline (Dic 18, 2007)

Bueno, ayer hice la libreria para el encapsulado TO-3 (huevo frito), y tmb le hice el grafico, pero no lo puedo poner porque queda todo un cuadrado blanco... :S alguien sabe si hay algun color en especial que sea transparente? o hay que pasarlo por photoshop? Porque me gustaria hacerlo bien 

saludos,
mano.


----------



## mnicolau (Dic 18, 2007)

mm a q te referís, le tildaste la opción graphic background a todas las partes del gráfico para q se vayan atrás? o estás haciendo también la parte q se ve en "real world"? 
Para hacer la vista en real world, tenés q volver a repetir el gráfico q hiciste para la "normal" lo copiás y lo pegás encima y le haces click derecho/layer/real world. Ahora tenes la vista normal y la vista real world, ahí está completo.


Saludos


----------



## Manonline (Dic 18, 2007)

Pero el problema es que no se como hacer para poner un color transparente... porque yo hice el dibujo el paint y lo inserte en el PCB Wizard, pero el bodoque ese blanco tapaba todo, entonces lo mande al fondo, pero entonces todo tapaba a eso... es decir que si ponia una Board, no podia ver el componente... Tambien trate de poner transparencias con el Photoshop, pero lo mismo... Ya no se que hacer...

Suertes,
mano.


----------



## mnicolau (Dic 19, 2007)

ahh no, sólo se puede hacer el gráfico del componente utilizando las herramientas del mismo programa, como lo expliqué mas arriba, tampoco tiene q ser algo muy perfecto. Aunq se logran lindos resultados ya q todos los componentes de la librería están hechos de esa forma, hay q ingeniárselas nomás.


----------



## Manonline (Dic 19, 2007)

Uuuuh garronazo...

si alguien sabe o descubre como hacer una transparencia en el PCB Wizard que avise asi hacemos algo mas producido...

mientras tanto les dejo los encapsulados TO-3 (Huevos fritos como el 2N3055 o LM317) por si los necesitan...


----------



## mnicolau (Dic 19, 2007)

fijate manonline, ahí le hice la parte real al TO-3 q publicaste, creería q mas q eso ya no es necesario... q te parece?


----------



## Manonline (Dic 19, 2007)

wow... me gusto mucho... me gustaria saber como es que hiciste esos efectos... porque me gustaria hacer algo mas completito... algo asi con los potes qe publique...

^^

suertes,
mano.

EDIT: Ya lo descubri... se hace poniendo una figura y luego dandole modificando las propiedades de esta.


----------



## mnicolau (Dic 19, 2007)

claro.. es limitado lo q se puede hacer pero bue.. algo es algo, me copé y modifiqué el portapilas y la toma de alimentación q subí antes jaja, les hice la parte real también.

Saludos, y gracias por el TO-3! viene muy bien


----------



## Manonline (Dic 19, 2007)

jeje... bueno, ahora que aprendi a hacer la vista real mas linda, me digne e hice una vista real mas redondeada del TO-3...

espero que les guste...

aaaah, por favor piensen encapsulados utiles de uso frecuente que no esten incluidos en las librerias originales del PCB Wizard...

suerte,
mano.


----------



## //pollo// (Dic 20, 2007)

hola amigos! aqui les paso de nuevo las librerías que habia hecho antes ya que estas sufrieron unas leves modificaciones en los pads y las medidas. Con estos, tienen para armarse amplificador con casi toda la linea de TDAs

nos vemos!

suerte!


----------



## Manonline (Dic 20, 2007)

Bueno... aca les dejo la version mejorada de los potenciometros... ahora agregue ademas de potenciometros, llaves bisales dobles y cuadruples inversores con toda su parte real dibujada y dimensionada

disfrutenlooo y copense y colaboren con nuevas librerias o ideas... porque estoy con ganas de mejorar este programa tan simple, facil y util...

suerte,
mano.

P.D.: No se porque pero no pude ver las librerias del portapilas y el otro...


----------



## //pollo// (Dic 25, 2007)

tienen mucha razon amigos, aqui les paso todas las librerias juntas en una sola, es mucho mas sencillo ahora jeje. si le llegan a encontrar algun error avisenme asi lo arreglamos, yo no soy perfecto y seguro que algun error tienen jeje.

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## EL_MAGO_3007 (Ene 26, 2008)

hola a todos soy nuevo en este foro, pero viejo usando PCB wizard  aca les mando unas de mis creaciones , para los muchachos que hicieron las anteriores plantillas les pido que se esfuercen se  pueden hacer aun mejores el pcb (con la excepción el to-3 y el portapilas que se ve su parte real)es ilimitado en las posibilidades..... saludos a todos


----------



## guillermo_nofx (Abr 10, 2008)

Buenas muchachos/as me dedique e hice yo el "*CI Smd*" de 18 pines, se los dejo adjunto espero que les sirva, hice el Circuit y el Pcb.

Saludos  

*xguillex*


----------



## fcaballerog (May 12, 2008)

Que tal amigos escribo desde Canarias, mi nombre es Fran y estoy interesado en hacer un circuito muy simple, el problema que tengo es que el integrado a diseñar en el PCB Wizard no esta en ninguna libreria, el integrado es muy pequeño y se suelda en placa.

este es el integrado:


podeis ver las caracteristicas en 

http://search.digikey.com/scripts/DkSearch/dksus.dll?Detail?name=296-2303-5-ND

no se como diseñarlo, como hacerlo a medida para que concuerde las patas en el circuito integrado ya que va soldado en placa y no en zocalo.

si alguien puede ayudarme o pasarme una libreria que lo contenga.

Gracias a todos.


----------



## mnicolau (May 12, 2008)

Hola fcaballerog, acá te dejo uno q había hecho para ese tipo de integrados pero no lo probé nunca así q no estoy seguro q concuerden bien los pines, imprimilo y probalo, cualquier cosa lo modificás de ahí.

Saludos


----------



## roierbeat (Jun 3, 2008)

felicidades por el foro me ha sido de mucha ayuda ya que a penas en la mañana no sabia nada de como hacer tus propios componentes y quisiera aportar con algo al foro. 

asi que les dejo el L298


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 4, 2008)

necesitas algo como lo q t posteo aqui, solo debes agregar mas transistores para agregarle corriente hasta llegar a cubrir los 15 amperes.


----------



## tito122 (Jun 7, 2008)

Hola colegas. Es la primera ves que escribo en el foro y uso el PCB Wizard, e hecho algunas librerias de esquematico y tambien de pcb pero no se como asosiarlas para que cuando convierte el programa del esquema a pcb este coloque el componente que va.
Si alguien me pude esplicar esto se los agradesco.
Voy a estar mirando el foro por lo que si puedo ayudar a alguien encantado.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jun 15, 2008)

Hola a todos 

Aqui les dejo mi aporte del conector USB del tipo B.
Fijense si está bien la separación de pines , si está mal corrijanla y pongala asi esta al alcance de todos.


----------



## pepechip (Jun 30, 2008)

Hola 
Estoy empezando con el wizard, y no dispongo de librerias de transformadores,
Y para la realizacion de un rele no incorpora el que necesito.

saludos


----------



## Manonline (Jun 30, 2008)

bueno, por qué no intentas hacer tu propia plantilla o nos dejas las dimensiones de dichos encapsulados para ver de hacerlas?

ahora acomdo mi libreria qe estuve expandiendo ultimamente y la subo!


----------



## pepechip (Jun 30, 2008)

Acabo de recibir el programa y aun no lo domino bien para crear mis propios componentes.
Supongo que alguien tendra estos 2 componentes ya creados.


----------



## Manonline (Jun 30, 2008)

Aca te dejo los footprints que necesitas y un par mas que estuve mejorando estos dias jejeje

espero que esten bien...

salu2,
mano.

P.D.: Tengo los encapsulado SOIC-X (integrados SMD) por si les interesa...


----------



## pepechip (Jul 1, 2008)

Te agradezco tu colaboracion, pero te has devido de equivocar al mandar la libreria, ya que solo se ven 2 circulos.


----------



## mnicolau (Jul 1, 2008)

Hola pepechip, la librería está bien, tenés q copiarla en la carpeta "library" dentro del directorio del programa y ahora cuando abras el pcb wizard, vas a tener un menú nuevo "potes y pines" en la galería de componentes, ahí te van a aparecer todos.

Manonline, gracias por la librería, muy bien hechos los componentes.

Saludos


----------



## Manonline (Jul 1, 2008)

Gracias por el cumplido mnicolau, me alegro que te haya servido/gustado.

Estoy tambien haciendo componentes de montaje superficial... hasta ahora hice los encapsulados SOIC-4 SOIC-6 SOIC-8 SOIC-14 y SOIC-16

alguien tiene las medidas de otros encapsulados SMD? El problema es que no tengo como verificarlos (no tengo componentes smd), asi que tendría qe qedar bien de una jaja...

saludos,
mano.


----------



## pablitarq (Jul 14, 2008)

Hola, Necesito saber como crear dentro de la libreria un componente como el STK080, con el dibujo en triangulo   
para que se me facilite el armado del circuito, y que depues cuando lo convierta a pcb me tire la vista real de las patas. se entiende ? Muchas gracias


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jul 15, 2008)

es posible hacer componentes para el livewire?trics por ejemplo


----------



## //pollo// (Jul 21, 2008)

hola amigos!
tengo una pequeña duda, ayer agarre de nuevo el pcb wizard y le hice a las plantillas de los integrados TDA que subi anteriormente unos pequeños rectangulos como para tener una idea del espacio que ocupa el integrado y para que no quedaran los pads solos, resulta que quedo bien pero el problema es que nose como hacer para que quede solo en el modo normal, ya que cuando lo pongo para que se vean las pistas unicamente quedan los recuadros como si fueran pistas tambien,se entiende lo que digo?
espero que me puedan dar una mano en esta jeje

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## mnicolau (Jul 21, 2008)

Hola pollo, como va?
Para hacer eso, agarrá el recuadro q hiciste y primero sacale el relleno, para esto le hacés doble click y en fill pattern ponés "None". Después le dás click derecho a la forma y en layer le ponés "silk screen", ahí te quedaría como querés..

Saludos!


----------



## //pollo// (Jul 21, 2008)

hola mnicolau!
gracias por el dato, ahora voy a ver si me pongo de nuevo con el programa, hace un par de meses que no lo uso por falta de tiempo y bue algunas cositas se me olvidaron jejeje, voy a aprobechar que toy de vacaciones para ponerme a hacer pcbs jajaja che no entendi bien como tengo que hacer para crearle la parte real al circuito, me lo explicarias?porque no lo entendi muy bien

muchas gracias!

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jul 27, 2008)

hola a todos , esta vez posteo la librería del conector USB tipo B , esta es de mi autoria y está con los tamaños de los pads y distancias correjidos. espero les sirva


----------



## //pollo// (Jul 27, 2008)

hola amigos!
aca les dejo las librerias de los TDAs corregidos y con vista real, estan re mononos ahora jajaja, corregi algunas medidas de algunos porque a la hora de hacer la pcb (como por ejemplo, me puse a hacer una pcb para el TDA7560 que lo compre hace un par de dias)estaban muy mal jejeje, asique me puse las pilas y las corregi y metiendo mano en el programa descubri como habia que hacer la parte real jeje y se las hice de paso jejeje asique aca se los dejo para que los agreguen.

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## lordcam (Oct 2, 2008)

apreciados electronicos... soy nuevo en el programa de pcb pero gracias a ustedes he aprendido rapidamente..... ahora bien, estuve creando un circuito integrado especificamente el ISD 1420 ó 00 y me surgio la idea de hacerlo como el propuesto por el programa: el 555(que sus pines no son organizados y almomento de pasarlo al trabajo real se acomoda el circuito), pero ... como puedo hacer para que los pads interactuen con el real word aqui les dejo el grafico del IC, gracias por su ayuda....


----------



## biosw (Oct 10, 2008)

me las descargue todas grasias.


----------



## shadow_x (Oct 16, 2008)

saludos! alguien sabe si se pueden crear CI para el pcb wizard? quiero agregar el lm1871 y lm1872; alguien conoce un tutorial al respecto?


----------



## mnicolau (Oct 16, 2008)

shadow_x dijo:
			
		

> saludos! alguien sabe si se pueden crear CI para el pcb wizard? quiero agregar el lm1871 y lm1872; alguien conoce un tutorial al respecto?



Hola shadow, no tenés q crearlos a esos ICs, están en la galería de componentes/dual-in-line (DIL)/18 pin DIL. Esa plantilla sirve para cualquier IC del tipo 2x9 (18 pines).

Saludos


----------



## leop4 (Oct 16, 2008)

hola mariano el conector hembra usb esta mal seria algo, asi te lo corrijo en el paint porque no se como hacer esas plantillas jaja correjilo vos ok.


----------



## shadow_x (Oct 16, 2008)

gracias mnicolau no los habia visto  pero y si quiero probar mi circuito en el live wire :S supongo que  tendre que imaginarmelo


----------



## mnicolau (Oct 16, 2008)

shadow_x dijo:
			
		

> gracias mnicolau no los habia visto  pero y si quiero probar mi circuito en el live wire :S supongo que  tendre que imaginarmelo




No no, osea...  en el livewire está el genérico también de 18 pines (2x9), obviamente no te va a cumplir ninguna función si querés simularlo, pero sirve para armar los esquemas.

Saludos


----------



## shadow_x (Oct 17, 2008)

muchas gracias


----------



## mauricioh (Oct 27, 2008)

HOla! tengo un problema! resulta que me baje todas las plantillas para los tda pero arme un circuito con el tda2009 y cuando quise ponerle el integrdo en la placa me quedo muy chico todo tube que apretar todas las patas y entro apenas! Que paso? me paso lo mismo con el cd4013 que no entro! si me pudieran ayudar se los agradeceria! saludos


----------



## mnicolau (Oct 27, 2008)

mauricioh dijo:
			
		

> HOla! tengo un problema! resulta que me baje todas las plantillas para los tda pero arme un circuito con el tda2009 y cuando quise ponerle el integrdo en la placa me quedo muy chico todo tube que apretar todas las patas y entro apenas! Que paso? me paso lo mismo con el cd4013 que no entro! si me pudieran ayudar se los agradeceria! saludos



Buenas, bajaste las plantillas q subió pollo? esas están bien, no tendrías q tener problema. 
Ahora.. lo raro es q te haya pasado lo mismo con el cd4013, ese es un "14 pin DIL" es universal, tendría q entrar perfecto. Y el soft te imprime siempre al 100% del tamaño asi q ni idea q te puede estar pasando che...

Fijate alguna opción en la configuración de tu impresora haber si te imprime en un menor tamaño.

Saludos


----------



## mauricioh (Oct 27, 2008)

Lo que pasa es que en este momento no tengo mi impresora! lo que hago es pasarlo a pdf y lo imprimo en un cyber! voy a ver las plantillas de pollo! saludos


----------



## mauricioh (Oct 27, 2008)

baje la plantilla que dice que esta todo corregido pero me muestra solo un integrado. y pollo dice que esta toda la libreria del tda. que tengo que hacer? saludos y gracias


----------



## Manonline (Oct 27, 2008)

a mi me pasaba... lo pasaba a pdf y se me iba la escala...

te recomiendo qe te lleves en un pendrive el pcb wizard y listo... ya fue...


----------



## mauricioh (Oct 27, 2008)

OK gracias! saludos


----------



## mnicolau (Oct 28, 2008)

mauricioh dijo:
			
		

> Lo que pasa es que en este momento no tengo mi impresora! lo que hago es pasarlo a pdf y lo imprimo en un cyber! voy a ver las plantillas de pollo! saludos



Seguro es ese el problema entonces, hay q prestar atención en el zoom q te hace al imprimir. Fijate la imagen q dejo, es lo q aparece en el cuadro de diálogo cuando voy a imprimir un archivo pdf, por default me hace un zoom al 96%, con lo cual todo queda más chico.

Saludos


----------



## mauricioh (Oct 28, 2008)

HOla! gracias por la ayuda! pero me di cuenta que no es el tema de escala imprime al 100. PEro hoy fijandome con la placa del tda7377 me di cuenta que la plantilla que tengo de 11 pads que supuestamente era para el tda2009 tiene la misma distancia entre pads que la plantilla del tda7377! y los integrados tienen una gran diferencia con la distancia entre cada pata! Esta mal la plantilla! no se si me entieden saludos!


----------



## mnicolau (Oct 28, 2008)

Tenés razón mauricio, revisé la plantilla multiwatt y el data del TDA2009 y sí, está más chica la plantilla. Si tenés ganas, tratá de modificarla y la subís... Las medidas las sacás del datasheet, al final.

Saludos


----------



## mauricioh (Oct 29, 2008)

PEro el problema es que no se como arreglarlas! saludos


----------



## Grievous_Gt (Oct 31, 2008)

muchas gracias me fueron de mucha utilidad


----------



## mauricioh (Oct 31, 2008)

Che alguin que me diga como arreglar o hacer las plantillas de los integrados asi me pongo a hacerlas! o que las arregle y las suba! saludos


----------



## mnicolau (Oct 31, 2008)

mauricioh dijo:
			
		

> Che alguin que me diga como arreglar o hacer las plantillas de los integrados asi me pongo a hacerlas! o que las arregle y las suba! saludos



Hola mauricio, seleccioná la plantila y apretá ctrl + u , con esto vas a desagrupar los componentes, ahora podés elegir cada pad y separlo la distancia q sea necesaria, una vez q esté todo listo, volvés a agrupar todo.

Saludos


----------



## manu_sonata (Nov 1, 2008)

hoolaa
anduve recopilando, creando y modificando ditintos componentes
y aca los subo
espero que les guste
avisenme si algo esta mal y lo modificare inmediatamente   
muy buenas las librerias que subieron, pero creo que deberian esmerarse un poco mas en la vista real


----------



## mauricioh (Nov 2, 2008)

POr que solo se ve un componente? dijiste q es tu libreria y solo veo un componente?. saludos


----------



## manu.sonata (Nov 2, 2008)

porque tenes que instalar la libreria


----------



## mauricioh (Nov 2, 2008)

Como se instala? saludos


----------



## manu.sonata (Nov 4, 2008)

si lees las primeras paginas te vas a enterar como


----------



## johan_murillo (Nov 7, 2008)

Hola a todos. Estoy haciendo unos componentes para un proyecto con el PCB wizard y tengo un problema cuando hago el route del circuito. 
El componente que creé (para el silk screen) cuando lo muevo se desconecta de los demás. El componente es el TCG345 - 2N6083 que corresponde al transistor NPN 2N918. Acá les anexo las librerias donde están ambos componentes (el paquete y el símbolo)

*Muchas gracias de antemano. *


----------



## j201 (Nov 8, 2008)

Hola, queria hacerles una consulta.. recien empiezo con el pcb wizard y no la tengo tan clara... estoy buscando una librería que tenga los zocalos para las valvulas mas comunes.. tipo las de 9 pines o las de 7.. alguien me podria dar una mano en eso?

muchas gracias !


----------



## Trinquete (Nov 9, 2008)

manu_sonata dijo:
			
		

> hoolaa
> anduve recopilando, creando y modificando ditintos componentes
> y aca los subo
> espero que les guste
> ...



Te felicito están muy bien.
Si no te importa deberias explicar como las has realizado,dispongo de tiempo y me gustaría realizar algunas ,para aportarlas al foro.Las vistas estan inmejorables.
Un saludo .


----------



## manu_sonata (Nov 9, 2008)

si alguien quiere mandarme alguna hoja de datos o algunas imagenes de algun componente yo estoy dispuesto a crearlos en una libreria y compartirlos con ustedes


----------



## mauricioh (Nov 11, 2008)

HOla! necesito urgente la plantilla del integrado ta8220h! por favor! se los agradeceria mucho. saludos


----------



## mnicolau (Nov 11, 2008)

mauricioh dijo:
			
		

> HOla! necesito urgente la plantilla del integrado ta8220h! por favor! se los agradeceria mucho. saludos



Mauricioh, si te ponés, en 15 minutos lo tenés hecho, es bastante simple y está explicado en el post cómo crear nuestras propias plantillas, tenés q guiarte con la hoja de datos para poder saber bien las medidas entre los pads... no te olvides de compartirla después.

Te dejo la dirección de la hoja de datos:

http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/toshiba/1155.pdf

Saludos


----------



## mauricioh (Nov 12, 2008)

BUno! me hice un tiempito y lo hice! ahora necesito que si alguien puede lo controle haber si esta bien! si lo esta ya se como fabricarlos! saludos y gracias


----------



## mnicolau (Nov 12, 2008)

j201 dijo:
			
		

> Hola.. no me podrias dar una mano con los zocalos de valvulas porfa?



Seguro vas a tener ayuda, qué válvula es? Tenés la hoja de datos? Hay q partir de ahí para tomar bien las medidas.


----------



## mnicolau (Nov 12, 2008)

mauricioh dijo:
			
		

> BUno! me hice un tiempito y lo hice! ahora necesito que si alguien puede lo controle haber si esta bien! si lo esta ya se como fabricarlos! saludos y gracias



Parece estar correcto mauricio, por lo menos las separaciones de los pads, q es lo más importante, está bien. Te faltaría la parte real (podés copiar la q hizo pollo) y tirar un poco más atrás el rectángulo q encierra los pads, porq fijate que el IC empieza a la misma altura q la primera hilera de pines.

Saludos


----------



## mauricioh (Nov 12, 2008)

OK! gracias mincolau en cuanto pueda me pongo a practicar la parte real! gracias por tu ayuda! saludos


----------



## j201 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hola! muchas gracias por responderme! .. como sabras las valvulas van en zocalos. Yo lo que quiero hacer es tener un componente para ese zocalo. Jamas consegui un datasheet, pero consegui estos links

http://www.amplificadormo.nl/index.html?lang=en-uk&target=d48.html

http://www.tubeampdoctor.com/english-store/9-PIN-tube-socket-c-36_92/

http://thetubestore.com/sockets.html

Yo quisiera tener el componente de 9 pines y el de 7!

Tambien tengo dos zocalos. Si me decis que medidas tengo que tomar te las paso!

mil gracias por la mano!


----------



## mnicolau (Nov 12, 2008)

j201 dijo:
			
		

> Hola! muchas gracias por responderme! .. como sabras las valvulas van en zocalos. Yo lo que quiero hacer es tener un componente para ese zocalo. Jamas consegui un datasheet, pero consegui estos links
> 
> http://www.amplificadormo.nl/index.html?lang=en-uk&target=d48.html
> 
> ...



De nada, las medidas q necesitás son las distancias entre los pads, medidas de los pines, tipo de pines (redondos, chatos y anchos, etc). Si hacés un dibujo con esas medidas, te doy una mano con el zócalo. Vos pensá q hay q taladrar los agujeros y el zócalo debe entrar correctamente, asi q guiate con eso para tomar las medidas.

Saludos


----------



## manu_sonata (Nov 13, 2008)

pasenme bien la hoja de datos con tdas las medidas y yo lo hago


----------



## mike90 (Nov 15, 2008)

alguien me podria hacer la plantilla del cny70 para el pcbwizard o diganme como hacerlas algun link con un buen tuto o consejos


----------



## manu_sonata (Nov 15, 2008)

pasaa las imagenes o paginas de datos que puedas conseguir


----------



## mnicolau (Nov 15, 2008)

mike90 dijo:
			
		

> alguien me podria hacer la plantilla del cny70 para el pcbwizard o diganme como hacerlas algun link con un buen tuto o consejos



Tomé tu componente y armé el tutorial, ya está subido en el primer post.

Te dejo ambas cosas.

Saludos


----------



## SAG89 (Nov 15, 2008)

Buenas Noches, tal vez sea algo principiante, pero necesito el componente 74ls138 es un decodificador normal ( 3 a 8 salidas) no se como hacerlo, alguien me podria explicar como plz?



EDIT: WoW acabo de aparecer un Tuto  Gracias ^^

Me avisan si alguien ya lo ah hecho, si no, mañana en la noche subire el que hare


----------



## mnicolau (Nov 15, 2008)

SAG89 dijo:
			
		

> Buenas Noches, tal vez sea algo principiante, pero necesito el componente 74ls138 es un decodificador normal ( 3 a 8 salidas) no se como hacerlo, alguien me podria explicar como plz?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Como estas? Bienvenido al foro. 
El componente que solicitás es SMD?

Saludos


----------



## SAG89 (Nov 15, 2008)

Gracias por la bienvenida, aca estare dando mi aporte para lo que necesiten ^^

PDT: Tal vez sea algo tonto de mi parte pero.... que es SMD?


......si te refieres a montaje superficial nop....lo necesito normal y ya encontre un "modelo" de 16 pines que podria servir   Gracias de todos modos.


----------



## mnicolau (Nov 15, 2008)

SAG89 dijo:
			
		

> Gracias por la bienvenida, aca estare dando mi aporte para lo que necesiten ^^
> 
> PDT: Tal vez sea algo tonto de mi parte pero.... que es SMD?
> 
> ...



Claro, SMD es montaje superficial. 
Si tu componente no es smd, entonces le corresponde el "16 pin DIL" que se encuentra en la carpeta "Dual-In-Line". Ese le va justo.

Saludos


----------



## eddingfred (Nov 16, 2008)

saludos compañeros, alguien sabría decirme donde puedo conseguir las características del conector de interno de la tarjetas de audio, el que se pone del DVD/CD a la a la tarjeta de sonido. es que quisiera hacer la plantilla para ponérsela a un pcb que estoy haciendo. y el DB9 pero el aéreo (el que se puede poner empotrado,para que tengan mas referencia el que usa los cables serie). Muchas Gracias...


----------



## mnicolau (Nov 16, 2008)

eddingfred dijo:
			
		

> saludos compañeros, alguien sabría decirme donde puedo conseguir las características del conector de interno de la tarjetas de audio, el que se pone del DVD/CD a la a la tarjeta de sonido. es que quisiera hacer la plantilla para ponérsela a un pcb que estoy haciendo. y el DB9 pero el aéreo (el que se puede poner empotrado,para que tengan mas referencia el que usa los cables serie). Muchas Gracias...



Hola eddingred, bienvenido al foro.
No tenés esos componentes a mano? Agarrás una regla, medís todo y armás la plantilla.
Si vas a hacer el pcb supongo que conseguís esos componentes, compralos y tomás las medidas.

Saludos


----------



## eddingfred (Nov 16, 2008)

Gracias mnicolau, voy a  intentarlo a ver como me queda es que recién estoy aprendiendo con el pcbwizar, otro consulta:yo quería soldar la placa entre las 2 filas de contacto del db9 aéreo , tendría que hacer el circuito a doble cara verdad? aunque de la fila de abajo solo iría soldad la patita 6 que es un puente que se hace entre el 4 y 1 también. es que el circuito lo quería hacer lo mas pequeño posible para meterlo en una cajita de plástico que tengo, aunque mejor hubiera sido en smd pero aquí en tenerife las dos tiendas que conozco no trabajan mucho esos componentes tendría que mandarlos a pedir, jajajaj bueno vamos a ver como me sale esto y ya te comentare y pondré unas imágenes gracias de nuevo..
PD: el circuito es max233/TTL por puerto serie


----------



## mike90 (Nov 16, 2008)

mnicolau gracias por el pcb y tan rapido
solo una cosa no se si puedas mejorar el tuto poniendo explicaciones x q no le entiendo muy bien jaja 

pero de todos modos gracias


----------



## gujaja (Nov 26, 2008)

Siguiendo el tutorial y sus sugerencias hice este pulsador para compartirlo con ustedes. Siempre que diseñaba un circuito me jodia tener que usar el de cuatro pines. Saludos


----------



## mnicolau (Nov 26, 2008)

gujaja dijo:
			
		

> Siguiendo el tutorial y sus sugerencias hice este pulsador para compartirlo con ustedes. Siempre que diseñaba un circuito me jodia tener que usar el de cuatro pines. Saludos



Bienvenido al foro gujaja y gracias por compartir la plantilla. Muy bien hecha.

Saludos


----------



## yummy16-ag (Nov 26, 2008)

hola alguien tiene el stk4048 echo en PCB podria subirlo. Gracias y perdonen la molestia


----------



## mnicolau (Nov 26, 2008)

yummy16-ag dijo:
			
		

> hola alguien tiene el stk4048 echo en PCB podria subirlo. Gracias y perdonen la molestia



Hola yummy, no te animás a hacerlo vos? es muy fácil ese, ya que es una sola fila de pines... Cualquier cosa te damos una mano, pero intentá hacerlo vos.

Saludos


----------



## mauricioh (Nov 26, 2008)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about9721.html

Hola! no se si viste ese post! espero que te ayude! saludos


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Nov 26, 2008)

El stk4048 es una tira single in line  de 18 pines muy facil de realizar


----------



## mauricioh (Nov 26, 2008)

Ahy en ese post esta el psb del circuito asi por ahi te ahorras tiempo en hacerlo. Si lo haces subilo a este post... saludos mauricio


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Nov 26, 2008)

disculpen mi ignorancia pero hace tiempo que quiero meterle la vista real a mis componentes y no se como se hace , les agradecería cualquier ayuda como para empezar.


----------



## mnicolau (Nov 26, 2008)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:
			
		

> disculpen mi ignorancia pero hace tiempo que quiero meterle la vista real a mis componentes y no se como se hace , les agradecería cualquier ayuda como para empezar.



Hola Moyano, leiste el tutorial que puse en la primer pagina? Ahí mostré como hacerlo.

Saludos


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Nov 27, 2008)

Muchas gracias excelente tuto


----------



## manu_sonata (Dic 1, 2008)

alguien tiene la libreria de los TDA con vista real incluida?


----------



## mauricioh (Dic 1, 2008)

De todos los tda o los mas comunes que se utilizan en este foro? Por que pollo ya subio una libreria con vista real de algunos tda. saludos mauriciio


----------



## mnicolau (Dic 1, 2008)

Hice una recopilación de las plantillas subidas hasta el momento y armé con ellas varias librerías, corregí algunas que no estaban correctas también. Lo subí en el primer post para que sea fácil encontrar. 

Saludos


----------



## manu_sonata (Dic 2, 2008)

muchas gracias me sirvio demasiadoo ^^


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Dic 2, 2008)

Muchisimas gracias por las librerías están excelentes


----------



## Manonline (Dic 3, 2008)

aca dejo algunos componentes smd que hice... las use y andan bien... se podrian mejorar acortandole un poco las islas y metiendolas un poco mas para adentro del integrado.

salu2,
mano.


----------



## mauricioh (Dic 3, 2008)

Muy bueno todo! gracias a todos los que aportan!saludos


----------



## mnicolau (Dic 3, 2008)

Manonline dijo:
			
		

> aca dejo algunos componentes smd que hice... las use y andan bien... se podrian mejorar acortandole un poco las islas y metiendolas un poco mas para adentro del integrado.
> 
> salu2,
> mano.



Muy buenas manonline, le podrías hacer vos las modificaciones que mencionás? así las dejás bien hechas y las incorporo también a la recopilación.

Saludos


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Dic 8, 2008)

mnicolau acá está el puerto usb tipo B correjido (2° corrección) , el componente lo hice como describiste en tu excelente tutorial

está lista para añadir al compilado.   

pd: cambie el avatar


----------



## mnicolau (Dic 9, 2008)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:
			
		

> mnicolau acá está el puerto usb tipo B correjido (2° corrección) , el componente lo hice como describiste en tu excelente tutorial
> 
> está lista para añadir al compilado.
> 
> pd: cambie el avatar



Gracias por el comentario y por la correción Moyano, ya voy a corregir el compilado.

En el 1º post edité el tutorial, le agregué un punto más antes de agregar el componente a la librería (punto 8), es muy importante, recomiendo lo lean.

Saludos


----------



## einstein (Dic 12, 2008)

espero les guste me faltaba este en mi libreria y con la guia que pucieron fue facil gracias


----------



## Manonline (Dic 12, 2008)

vale aclarar qe el encapsulado del tip35 es TO-218


----------



## manu_sonata (Dic 13, 2008)

no me gusto mucho como esta hecho, te falta un poco de practica


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Dic 13, 2008)

cada uno hace lo que puede , a mi la verdad no me salió demasiado bien tampoco aunque de a poco me van saliendo mejor


----------



## Manonline (Dic 13, 2008)

Bueno, aca dejo la libreria de componentes SMD arreglada y expandida (agregados los footprints de SOIC-28 y TQFP/MQFP-44)

salu2,
mano.


----------



## mnicolau (Dic 13, 2008)

Manonline dijo:
			
		

> Bueno, aca dejo la libreria de componentes SMD arreglada y expandida (agregados los footprints de SOIC-28 y TQFP/MQFP-44)
> 
> salu2,
> mano.



Gracias mano, muy buenas, ya las agrego a la compilación.

Saludos


----------



## Manonline (Dic 13, 2008)

ya no se me ocurre cuales hacer.. podria hacer mas footprints SMD como resistencias, capacitores, bla bla bla

si a alguien se les ocurre, avisen.


----------



## gdseta (Dic 19, 2008)

vale por las ayuda que facilitan.
Acabo de ampliar la libreria del pc wizard que uso.


----------



## mnicolau (Dic 27, 2008)

Actualicé la recopilación, edité un par de errores que quedaban (como en las borneras dobles y triples), actualicé el USB tipo B  para chasis y agregué los SMD de Manonline.

Saludos


----------



## josevuelosaltos (Ene 2, 2009)

aporto adaptacion de msop a dip


----------



## Ing.Elvira (Ene 10, 2009)

Hola soy nueva aquí en el foro, pero me parece que ustedes hacen un excelente trabajo al compartir la información y el software que ustedes mismos desarrollan... me sirvieron mucho las librerías. Si tengo la oportunidad de hacer una no dudaré en pasarlas!


----------



## Ing.Elvira (Ene 10, 2009)

Hola, otra vez yo...
Estuve leyendo el tutorial de mnicolau para agregar nuevos componentes a PCB Wizard y me parece bastante útil, pero me queda una inquietud: hasta el momento yo he usado Livewire para crear mis circuitos y luego los combierto a PCB aprovechando el enlace entre los dos programas, claro, si el programa puede hacerlo solo de lo contrario me toca usar PCB sólo, pero el tutorial sólo indica la manera de crear componentes para PCB Wizard, ¿Cómo puedo crear componentes para Livewire y luego combertirlos a PCB? Sería una  manera más fácil de hacer PCBs.

Otra cosa, si alguien tiene una librería que contenga conectores db15 macho para circuitos impresos, le agradecería enormemente que me la facilitara o si hay alguién que me pueda ayudar a hacerla, también le estaría muy agradecida!

*Elvira*


----------



## gisandrz (Ene 22, 2009)

Hola Amigos, aqui les envio el diseño electrico y vista real de una resistencia de 5 watios para ser colocadas en Pcb.


----------



## marvel (Feb 5, 2009)

Hola! Primero quiero agradecer por todos sus aportes!

Ahora, una pregunta.. Yo quiero diseñarme la placa de un amplificador con TDA7294... Encontre el diseño para pcb que postearon aca, del encapsulado multiwatt 15, pero yo quiero armar el circuito y para que el software me diseñe la placa... O sea, lo que me falta es el "Circuit Symbol" del TDA7294... Hay alguna forma de hacerlo?

Gracias! Saludos!

EDIT: Ya encontre en la ayuda cómo crear mis propios "Circuit Symbols", asi que ya esta... Ahora voy a ver si anda..


----------



## Elvic (Feb 7, 2009)

aquí una plantilla de un CI Amplificador AN7145

 data sheet


----------



## luisgrillo (Mar 11, 2009)

yo tengo un problema con el PC wizard, pues cuando quiero mandar la pcb para imprimir dice el editor que no esta disponible que por que no se encuentran las fuentes de no se que cosas, pero si puedo hacer los circuitos y guardarlos, pero no ponerlos para imprimir.


----------



## pablitarq (Mar 18, 2009)

Es posible la creacion de una plantilla para este IC (STK4132II), tal que el el simbolo sea un triangulo con terminales parecido al de la imagen adjunta y en el PCB este ultimo circuito se transformadorrme a los pines reales del integrado, no se si me explico muy bien. De no poder realizarlo en el PCB Wizard a ese PCB con que otro programa podria hacerlo ? Gracias


----------



## Elvic (Mar 18, 2009)

pablitarq dijo:
			
		

> De no poder realizarlo en el PCB Wizard a ese PCB con que otro programa podria hacerlo ? Gracias



si se puede realizar con el PCBwizard  dentro de la ayuda del programa esta los pasos a seguir para realizar, lo que tu requieres, para sacar las medidas reales busca el datasheet del circuito en en ella te basas.

Edit

aquí te adjunto la librería del circuito stk4132, solo como una idea, es el símbolo y su PCB para que la conversión sea automática; el símbolo  tiene un error en el pin de salida "10 y 13" (no se establece conexión).
No he podido encontar el error, es por eso que solo es como una idea, si alguien puede solucionar ese detalle y de favor lo quisiera postear estaría bien.

PD: si decides intentar con esta librería que adjunto, asegúrate que si correspondan los pines y el tamaño(imprime y verificas sobre el papel); pues no tengo el STK4131 físicamente.
suerT


----------



## dcmax1 (Mar 21, 2009)

hola a todos alguien sabe como hacer diac y triac para pcb wizard muchas gracias


----------



## Manonline (Mar 22, 2009)

dcmax1 dijo:
			
		

> hola a todos alguien sabe como hacer diac y triac para pcb wizard muchas gracias



Los triac vienen en encapsulado TO-220 la mayoria y los diac son como diodos 1N4148


----------



## marcos gutierrez (Mar 22, 2009)

hola dascarga el tutorial que posteo mnicolau esta aca en el foro , ahi esta lo buscas espero ser util chau.


----------



## dcmax1 (Mar 31, 2009)

Muchas Gracias saludos


----------



## Arqus (Abr 2, 2009)

Hola amigos:

Me parece genial la idea de que entre todos creemos librerías para PCB Wizard. Yo estoy volviendo al cacharreo electrónico y aunque antes usaba Eagle para diseñar las PCBs (y Tango en tiempos del MS-DOS) ahora estoy usando PCB Wizard, que me parece más sencillo e instructivo para los alumnos y para los circuitos que solemos hacer cumple su cometido estupendamente. Además permite ofrecer una imagen del aspecto de la placa terminada.

Bueno al grano. Estoy diseñando un contador digital (con tecnología TTL) para una máquina bobinadora casera que tenemos construida y voy a usar un sensor optorreflexivo CNY70 (los usados en robótica) para generar los impulsos.
Me he bajado las librerías que tenéis ya hechas y el CNY70 está mal dibujado. Los pines no están a la medida exacta, asi que he cogido el datasheet y lo he vuelto a dibujar con las medidas correctas. Aparte he dibujado también el símbolo gráfico, por que siempre hago el esquema antes de pasar a la PCB. Por eso os envío dos archivos, la librería con el símbolo, y la librería con el encapsulado.

Creo que el error lo tenéis por el cambio de unidades. Los componentes vienen siempre en pulgadas (aunque el datasheet lo tengan en mm.). Los pines siempre se espacian en múltipos de la décima de pulgada (que se llama pitch), y ya sabéis que una pulgada son 25,4mm. El problema está en que esa conversión no es exacta, sino que el nº real para convertir pulgadas a milímetros es un número irracional (infinitos decimales). Por lo tanto conviene trabajar en pulgadas en la rejilla al dibujar los pads aunque midamos distancias en milímetros.

Después de dibujar el encapsulado lo imprimí junto con el vuestro y los comparé con el componente en la mano. Efectivamente el vuestro se desvía apenas unos milímetros.

A medida que vaya construyendo el contador, el tacómetro y otros circuitos que tengo en mente iré enviando nuevos componentes.

Por cierto, he observado que en las librerías del programa un mismo símbolo tiene asociados varios componentes. Por ejemplo el Amplificador Operacional permite elegir distintos modelos (cada uno con su patillaje propio a la hora de pasar al encapsulado) y que además un mismo componente tiene varios encapsulados.

Mi duda es como hacer para asociar un mismo símbolo con distintos componentes y con distintos encapsulados. ¿Se puede?.

Saludos
Arqus


----------



## Miguel.AMS (Abr 16, 2009)

Quel tal amigos.......
Ando buscando unas plantillas SMD, en PCB Wizard para transistores, para resistencias y para capacitores; si algun amigo las tiene y hace el favor de subirlos, estare muy agradecido.....
Saludos


----------



## franko1819 (Abr 18, 2009)

alguien por las dudas no tiene la plantilla del integrado TDA1519
(adjunto una foto)


----------



## Gzork (Abr 18, 2009)

Hola!

Tengo un problema pequeño con el L298. Como diseño la mayoría de mis circuitos con LiveWire, pues en esta ocasión usé un SIL de 15 pines para simular el conector a 298; pero a la hora de pasarlo al PCB no tengo idea de como decirle que me transformadorrme en SIL a un 298 y tengo que re-rutear manualmente (que es medio tardado).

Si alguien tiene idea, se lo agradeceré!

Gracias,


----------



## jotave (Abr 19, 2009)

Hola Gzork

Te cuento que soy nuevo en el foro y hace unos días que comencé a estudiar el PCB Wizard. Tal vez lo que te conteste no sea lo exacto pero a mi me funcionó.
Estoy terminando el diseño de un STK 4211 y he visto que el programa tiene sus baches.
comencé por el PCB Symbol e hice versiones diferentes, pero al pasarlo a la librería no respondía a la vista de "Real Component" . Luego de salvarlo varias veces finalmente quedó.
Otro problema que he visto y que le ha pasado a otros, es que al diseñar el símbolo con triángulos los pines de salida y algún otro no se conectan. Al cambiar los pines de lugar el problema se soluciona pero no se porque ocurre eso.
Aunque no me gustó la solución pase a un diseño de rectángulo en el cual se da menos el problema pero es mas fácil cambiar los pines de lugar.

En cuanto a tu duda, según dice la ayuda, el campo que vincula al "símbolo del circuito" con el "componente PCB" es el campo llamado "KEY". Este tiene que ser idéntico en ambos diseños.
Estos datos se encuentran en la ventana que te abre la opción "Make Symbol" donde te pide todos los datos del componente o símbolo diseñado.
El ultimo dato es "CONVERTIR" y es con menú desplegable donde tenes que elegir el tipo de encapsulado que va a llevar, que tiene que estar en concordancia con el campo "KEY".

Por ejemplo, en mi STK 4211 que es de 22 pines, yo le puse en KEY: 22 pin SIL y en "CONVERTIR" 22 pin SIL. En este ultimo podía haber sido SIL22 si ya estuviera definido en el programa.

Espero haberte ayudado y no confundirte mas.

Subo mi STK 4211

Saludos.


----------



## mnicolau (Abr 20, 2009)

Hola gente, viendo que muchos utilizan la herramienta de autoruteo, actualicé el tutorial para armar también el símbolo del componente y así vincularlo con la plantilla creada, revisen la 1º página.

Saludos


----------



## franko1819 (Abr 21, 2009)

alguien tiene la plantilla del  amplificador LA4108 (tiene 20 patas)
adjunto una foto


----------



## Gzork (Abr 21, 2009)

Bueno, ya lo probé y no me funcionó.

el punto es que el L298 es un driver de 15 pines y trato de vincularlo al 15 pin SIL y no me lo acepta.

¿Algun tip o truco? Gracias


----------



## Arqus (May 5, 2009)

He estado creando nuevos componentes para unas fuentes de alimentación que voy a construir, asi que os adjunto aquí las librerías.

Una librería contiene los símbolos y la otra las cápsulas para la PCB. Ya están relacionadas adecuadamente. He metido todos los componentes en la misma librería para que así cada uno luego lo copie a sus propias librerías y lo organice como más le guste.

Un saludo
Arqus


----------



## ladypacha (May 6, 2009)

Hola chicos, dejenme felicitarlos por los buenos aportes hechos al foro me han sido de muchisma ayuda, voy a intentar hacer el mio que es un adptador 9VDC tipo hembra..
Saludos a todos


----------



## jotave (May 7, 2009)

Gzork dijo:
			
		

> Bueno, ya lo probé y no me funcionó.
> 
> el punto es que el L298 es un driver de 15 pines y trato de vincularlo al 15 pin SIL y no me lo acepta.
> 
> ¿Algun tip o truco? Gracias





Gzork

No se exactamente que dificultad tenes en este momento, pero si mal no interpreto creo que no podes conectar el pin 15 de un integrado.
Este programa es totalmente nuevo para mi y apenas lo estoy conociendo. Pero te cuento, que sin saber si estoy en lo cierto, he observado que algo pasa con el diseño del cuerpo del símbolo del componente. parecería ser que cuando  no conecta a un pin es porque el programa interpreta que ese pin estuviera dentro del encapsulado y no en la parte exterior. 
En el diseño del STK4211 que subí, me di cuenta que cuando paso con una conexión por ente medio de los dos amplificador integrados, que son dos rectángulos, el cursor cambia a prohibido y cuando sale de esa zona se habilita nuevamente.
Yo las salidas las había hecho hacia las caras internas de los rectángulos y tuve que moverlas hacia afuera para que me las validara.

Espero haberte ayudado

Saludos


----------



## Arqus (May 12, 2009)

La librería que puse tenía un pequeño fallo en el portafusible. Tenía mal puesto uno de los pines del símbolo, por lo cual lo he corregido y lo vuelvo a poner aquí.
Espero que el autor del hilo lo actualice.

Un saludo.


----------



## Tony2009 (May 13, 2009)

Estoy realizando mi primer circuito con este programa y me encuentro con un pequeño problema, intento colocar un zócalo para el IC555, solo encuentro en el programa uno de 10 patillas, pero este necesita 8 ¿lo teneis disponible? Gracias.


----------



## mnicolau (May 13, 2009)

Tony2009 dijo:
			
		

> Estoy realizando mi primer circuito con este programa y me encuentro con un pequeño problema, intento colocar un zócalo para el IC555, solo encuentro en el programa uno de 10 patillas, pero este necesita 8 ¿lo teneis disponible? Gracias.



Hola Tony, fijate que "Dual-In-Line" (DIL) se encuentra el 8-Pin DIL, ese sirve para el 555.

Saludos


----------



## Tony2009 (May 13, 2009)

Gracias intentaré con esa opción, pero es tan evidente mi falta de experiencia que he detectado otro problema se trata del transistor 548B, como podeis apreciar en el esquema inicial (he realizado un esquema uniendo ambos circuitos mas algunos componentes) aparece correctamente sin embargo en la placa impresa aparece en forma de chip ¿hay alguna forma de modificarlo?


----------



## Arqus (May 13, 2009)

Habrás elegido otra cápsula.

En el diagrama del cricuito (el esquema) seleccionas el transistor, le pulsas con el botón derecho del ratón, y en el menú emergente que sale eliges Convert to: y ahí eliges la cápsula correcta.


----------



## Tony2009 (May 13, 2009)

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> Tony2009 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Gracias, pero lo que necesito es el zócalo, para incluirlo en el circuito impreso. ¿se podría conseguir de algún modo?


----------



## mnicolau (May 13, 2009)

Tony2009 dijo:
			
		

> Gracias, pero lo que necesito es el zócalo, para incluirlo en el circuito impreso. ¿se podría conseguir de algún modo?



Así como te dije... el tema es que vos debés estar usando la "Circuit Symbol Gallery" la cual contiene los símbolos para hacer los esquemas. La que tenés que abrir es la "PCB Component Gallery" y buscar donde te comenté.

Si hacés click en el último botón de la barra de herramientas "Galery" tenés ambas galerías para elegir.

Saludos


----------



## Tony2009 (May 15, 2009)

Muchas gracias.


----------



## yomerito001 (May 15, 2009)

muchas gracias por los aportes soy nuevo con el pcbwizard, esto me servira de mucho ya que antes usaba protel pero se me hace mas paractico pcbwizard el problema es q no se como crear las librerias que no estan =( pero ps empesare a investigarlo


----------



## mnicolau (May 15, 2009)

yomerito001 dijo:
			
		

> muchas gracias por los aportes soy nuevo con el pcbwizard, esto me servira de mucho ya que antes usaba protel pero se me hace mas paractico pcbwizard el problema es q no se como crear las librerias que no estan =( pero ps empesare a investigarlo



Bienvenido al foro, revisá el 1º post que dejé el tutorial para armar tus propias librerías.

Saludos


----------



## Tony2009 (May 17, 2009)

He ido revisando el post y salvo error no he encontrado un integrado que necesitaria para un circuito, concretamente el LM556CN.
Sé que puedo sustituirlo por un integrado de 14 pines, pero me gustaría simular el circuito y no me vale para estos propósitos ¿lo tiene alguien disponible?
gracias.


----------



## Manonline (May 17, 2009)

un 556, sino me equivoco, son dos 555 adentro de un solo encapsulado. si tenes ganas de simularlo, solo tenes que usar dos 555.


----------



## Tyranitar (May 23, 2009)

*Oygan, porque dejaron de comentar      *
*Esta muy bueno el tema  *
Vamos   Sigamos Compartiendo  
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Y como *no soy leecher* esta tarde *me puse a hacer uno:*
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
*TDA 2005 [ 11 Pines] * 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Nazuno (May 24, 2009)

Buenas. Primero que nada avisar que soy nuevo en el foro, me registre porque me convenció esto de las plantillas para PCB Wizard ya que es un programa muy sencillo de usar y con una interfaz muy amigable pero tiene el pequeño problema de tener muy pocos componentes...
Me estuve leyendo el tutorial por que yo mismo quería crear el símbolo para los bulbos, puesto que trabajo principalmente con amplificación de guitarra y me es más cómodo trabajar con los circuit simbols ya que solo paso los esquemas que mis amigos y yo dibujamos de otros aparatos, o los que bajo por internet y el programa me hace la placa.
El problema es que ninguna datasheet que he visto hasta el momento tiene el dato de cuanta distancia hay entre los pines (que comunmente son 9) y me fijé que otro usuario (j201 creo) hizo la misma pregunta. Voy a tratar de solucionar ese pequeño problema y de armarme el simbolo de circuito y el componente para PCB en base al tutorial que mnicolau posteó en la primera pag.




			
				mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> Tony2009 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


¿Entonces las galerías tienen únicamente los PCB Components y vienen sin sus respectivos Circuit simbols?   
Esto sería un suceso muy desafortunado para mi porque, como dije antes, me resulta más cómodo trabajar con los simbols que con los Components (por la cuestión del autorruteo).   
Y si esto es así, entonces creo que tendré que empezar a dibujar los símbolos respectivos de cada componente verdad.   
Si hago suficientes no dudaré en subirlos.

P.D.: Perdón por el post tan largo y decir: que buena comunidad tienen aquí! creo que aprenderé mucho heheheh.


----------



## mnicolau (May 25, 2009)

Nazuno dijo:
			
		

> ¿Entonces las galerías tienen únicamente los PCB Components y vienen sin sus respectivos Circuit simbols?



Hola Nazuno, bienvenido al foro.

Así es, en la recopilación de la primer página están solamente los componentes para hacer los PCBs, sin sus símbolos. Esto se debe a que muchos preferimos el ruteo manual en lugar del autorruteo, por lo tanto cuando necesitamos un nuevo componente, hacemos directamente la plantilla para el PCB.

Igualmente esto de armar tanto el Circuit Symbol como el componente, es algo que surgió no hace mucho tiempo (incluso el tutorial al principio no contemplaba esta opción) y estaría bueno vayamos actualizando de a poco los componentes actuales con sus respectivos símbolos.. así que si vas haciendo alguno, no dudes en subirlo.

PD: armé una encuesta para tener una idea del método de ruteo elegido por cada uno.

Saludos


----------



## Vegetal Digital (May 25, 2009)

sobre la encuesta, no vote por que lo hago manualmente si el circuito es simple o chico, pero si es grande lo armo en livewire y lo autoruteo en pcb wizard


----------



## Nazuno (May 26, 2009)

Bueno, yo ya hice lo mío y voté.
A ver que pasa con la encuesta, porque me doy cuenta que somos pocos los que hemos votado... Ah! y obviamente vote por el autorruteo, aunque debo decir que como Vegetal, yo también uso de vez en cuando el ruteo manual. La razón de esto es porque precisamente los bulbos proveen una gran cantidad de calor, calor que puede dañar a los demás componentes si los tiene muy cerca o arruinar el sonido y entonces recurro al hecho de rutear manualmente para alejar a los bulbos de los demás componentes
Hablando de otras cosas, no he tenido tiempo de trabajar con el PCB Wizard, de hecho apenas y pude pasarme por aquí a postear. Ya voy a salir de la escuela y hay muchas cosas que hacer.
Bueno saludos y gracias por los aportes!


----------



## Manonline (May 27, 2009)

El autoroute es algo muy impreciso, desprolijo, sin aprovechamiento del espacio, etc etc etc... De principio a fin de una placa, uso el routeo manual. Asi no solo salen placas mas chicas, sino que tambien al momento de "debuggear" la placa, es mas fluido el seguimiento de las pistas.

Saludos,
mano.


----------



## hipatetik (May 27, 2009)

aguante el ruteo manual, nadie mejor que nuestro cerebro piensa el ruteo...


----------



## Elvic (May 27, 2009)

saludos

yo Combino Ambos el Ruteo Manual  y Autorruteo, pues es practicante por comodidad, pues voy  realizo el PCB en partes, por ejemplo si requiero armar alguna fuente primero  "CI regulador y todos sus componentes cercanos" , continuo con otra parte la conexión de " trasformador y el puente de diodos" y esos dos los uno manualmente, quizá resulte algo laborioso pero ayuda bastante...

eso de la fuente es solo como ejemplo , pero se puede observar mas a detalle *el beneficio de combinar ambos*, cuando tienes que poner varios circuitos integrados en un solo proyecto, pues cada CI los vas armando por separado y conectándolos manualmente hasta tener el proyecto completo... 

aunque ya en estos tengo tiempo que no he vuelto a realizar mas placas  ops:


----------



## Geovani1990 (May 28, 2009)

hola a todos quisiera que siguieran subiendo, mas plantillas porfa y si por ahi hay algun tutorial para que pueda aprender a hacerlos............gracias!


----------



## mnicolau (May 28, 2009)

Hola geovani, bienvenido al foro, en el 1º post está el tutorial para hacer tus propias plantillas... esperamos tus aportes!

Saludos


----------



## Tyranitar (May 28, 2009)

*Que les parece mi tda2005 animenme 
Pa´seguir haciendo otros!*


----------



## alejandropwr (May 28, 2009)

Buenas. Bajé hace un par de días el PCB Wizard. Muy bueno el programa. Me fue de gran ayuda al realizar la plaqueta para una fuente switching. (Antes las hacía a mano)

Mi duda es como dejar algún componente fijo en determinado lugar de la plaqueta, por ejemplo un terminal de varios pines, o bien una serie de transistores que deban llevar disipador, y que después el programa solo haga el cálculo con el resto.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Manonline (May 28, 2009)

Tenes dos opciones:

1) Si primero creaste el circuito electrico, le das a Tools -> Convert -> Design to PCB. Ahi elegis "Yes, I wish...". En un momento te pregunta que es lo que queres que haga y tenes un par de casillas de verificacion, entre ellas "Automatically place components on the board". Lo destildas y listo... vas a tener la placa con todos los componentes enredados. Ahi los acomodas a gusto y cuando termines de acomodarlos vas a Tools -> Auto Route -> Auto route all nets.

2) Si no hiciste el circuito acomodas todos los componentes como mas te guste, vas a "Tools -> Auto Route -> Insert net" y empezas a meter hilos entre las patas de los componentes. Una vez termines vas a "Tools -> Auto Route -> Auto route all nets" y listo.

Espero que te sirva.

Salu2,
mano.


----------



## alejandropwr (May 29, 2009)

Buen día Manonline. Lo acabo de probar. Excelente! Te agradezco mucho la instrucción. Saludos


----------



## Negro... (May 31, 2009)

alguien tiene para pasar la plantilla de un conector rj45


----------



## kaoru-kun (May 31, 2009)

Hola... me gustaria saber si hay alguna libreria para jacks y plugs de audio... para el diseño de efectos de guitarra y preamplificador


----------



## Geovani1990 (May 31, 2009)

hola a todos siguiendo el tutorial para armar plantilals hize esto:
que piensan?
que debo mejorar? o en que falle?
adios y gracias!


----------



## Geovani1990 (May 31, 2009)

disculpen la ignoria mucha pero no logro subir una plantilla que hice siguiendo el tutorial, la guarde pero cuando le doy examar, no encuentro la plantilla..................por favor alguien sabe como la puedo encontrar?


----------



## Geovani1990 (May 31, 2009)

miren esos archivos no son los que queria subir esos ya los traia el pcb el que yo hize sigo sin poder subirlo


----------



## mnicolau (May 31, 2009)

Geovani1990 dijo:
			
		

> disculpen la ignoria mucha pero no logro subir una plantilla que hice siguiendo el tutorial, la guarde pero cuando le doy examar, no encuentro la plantilla..................por favor alguien sabe como la puedo encontrar?



Hola, no sé cómo las estarás guardando.. Si incluiste tu plantilla en una librería, estas se guardan en la carpeta "library" dentro del directorio de instalación del soft (con formato .pcb). Tenés que subir ese archivo.

Sino, colocá las plantillas que hagas dentro de un mismo pcb y subí ese archivo al foro así los podemos ver.

PD: para la próxima, no podés hacer varios posts seguidos, tenés que editar el mensaje, sino te los van a borrar...

Saludos


----------



## Pedro Fuenzalida (Jun 3, 2009)

Muchachos...realmente muy , pero muy buenos aportes para el programa.Que bueno que haya personas que se compartan sus experiencias con otros desinteresadamente.Soy nuevo en esto
pero los felicito.Si puedo hacer algo por extender el programa lo haré.Felicitaciones y sigan así.
Un saludo a todos y gracias.


----------



## Nazuno (Jun 3, 2009)

kaoru-kun dijo:
			
		

> Hola... me gustaria saber si hay alguna libreria para jacks y plugs de audio... para el diseño de efectos de guitarra y preamplificador


No he visto niguno en lo que llevo usando el programa (que es poco sinceramente), pero mis amigos y yo hacemos los puenteos con maracador permanente, de echo, ese es uno de los componentes que me tengo pensado armar inmediatamente. Si no quieres esperar te puedes ir a leer el primer post, ahí tienes un tutorial de como hacer los componentes   
Solo recuerda hacerlo en escala exacta
Saludos!

P.D.: Se me olvidó preguntar, "kaoru-kun" hmm... no te gustará el Jrock por casualidad?


----------



## proteus7 (Jun 4, 2009)

bueno amigos aqui les traigo unos modestos componentes de mi creacion espero les  sea de gran utilidad
despues subire conectores rca  para el audio  solo dejenme buscar


----------



## Nazuno (Jun 8, 2009)

proteus7 dijo:
			
		

> bueno amigos aqui les traigo unos modestos componentes de mi creacion espero les  sea de gran utilidad
> despues subire conectores rca  para el audio  solo dejenme buscar



Muchas Gracias Proteus, solo recordar que para el diseño de circuitos para guitarra (y otros muchos instrumentos eléctricos) se usan Jacks y no RCA, sin embargo el tener Conectores RCA en nuestras galerías de componentes para PCB Wizard sería excelente   , ah y gracias por los componentes!


----------



## mnicolau (Jun 8, 2009)

Muy buenos componentes proteus, gracias por el aporte. Ya voy a ir haciendo un rejunte y acomodando para actualizar la recopilación.

Saludos!


----------



## mike90x (Jun 8, 2009)

Alguien tendra resistencias smd para este programa? quize hacerlas yo mismo pero me quedan muy grandes y no puedo modificarlas bien
Necesito tanto el encapsulado 0805 como el 1206 alguien los tiene o puede hacerlos por favor?

edito

ya las tengo y al parecer quedaron bien

se las dejo ya agregadas a la libreria de smd


----------



## Pedro Fuenzalida (Jun 9, 2009)

Despues de horas de trabajo logre diseñar las plantillas para el Integrado
LM1875.Este es un amplificador de audio de 20 watts diseñado para operar con muy pocos 
componentes asociados.
Les dejo las plantillas esperando que sean de ayuda.
Si necesitan un un circuito de aplicacion solo pidanmelo y se los envio...


----------



## Nazuno (Jun 9, 2009)

Hola a todos, haciendo un poco de offtopic
mnicolau, ¿Cuándo te suben a mod?      

Ya pronto subo los componentes de audio, es que no he encontrado datasheets con las medidas de la distancia entre los pines de las 12AX7 (ECC83) ni las El34, 6550 o 6L6 que son los que más interesan en amplificación de guitarra, voy a ver si alguien con estas válvulas la mano me puede dar las medidas.

Cuidense. Hasta pronto!


----------



## Islagrande (Jun 15, 2009)

Muchas gracias por todos los aportes que han realizado aqui. Recien acabo de instalar el PCBWizard y ahora me dispongo a aprender a trabajar con el

Saludos


----------



## interactivo84 (Jun 16, 2009)

Saludos, amigos de verdad todos ustedes son unos grandes genios como quisiera tambien dar aportes para ayuda a la comunidad he revisado sus comentarios y estoy haciendo una tarjeta y quise hacerla en en una maquina cnc pero solo se extraer los formatos gerber y drl eso esta bien ahora no se como extraer el formato de las brocas alguien me puede decir como extraer el formato de las perforaciones  a la placa muchas gracias por sus respuestas.


----------



## alberd (Jun 17, 2009)

Hola Foreros.
Haber si alguien sabe esta respuesta. Pues llevo varios dias probando con el altium designer 6.0 y no puedo, allí va:

- Como puedo diferenciar la conexion de una via y un pad al mismo plano, es decir cuando conecto una via y un pad(thrue hold o smd) a un plano del mismo valor, no puedo hacer que la via me la conecte directamente(direct connect) y el pad me haga un Relief Connect en connect style en la rules. Lo unico que puedo hacer es conectar la via y el pad de la misma forma, o direct connect o relief connect, pero no diferenciar entre los dos.

La unica manera que se me ocurre es ir sectorizando los planos e ir cambiando la rglas para cada plano, pero esto es muy engorroso por las dimensiones de la placa.

Os agradeceria mucho una buena respuesta... Saludos


----------



## tote (Jun 17, 2009)

con programa temgo que abrir el archivo del tipo "pcb"


----------



## alberd (Jun 17, 2009)

Esto es una respuesta o una broma


----------



## alejandropwr (Jun 17, 2009)

tote dijo:
			
		

> con programa temgo que abrir el archivo del tipo "pcb"



Hola Tote, los archivos .pcb los abris con el programa PCB Wizard. Es un programa pequeño (6 mb) que lo podés bajar facílmente. Es muy útil. Yo lo empecé a usar hace 1 semana. Después de 2 ó 3 horas de uso le empecé a agarrar la mano. Cualquier consulta no dudes en preguntar.


----------



## S.W.A.T. (Jun 17, 2009)

alguien me puede colobarar con la plantilla de un tda2040. ya intente siguiendo el tutorial y no logro completar el procedimiento debido a un error.no se si es error de dedo o que no e comprendido bien el tutorial.si alguien me ayuda estaria eternamente agradecido.

saludos.


----------



## mnicolau (Jun 17, 2009)

Buscá en "integrados de audio", "pentawatt" ese le corresponde al 2040

Saludos


----------



## j_carlos4000 (Jun 23, 2009)

soy nuevo en este foro, gracias por los aportes, en breve trabajare haciendo unos cuantos diseños para compartirlos.

saludos....


----------



## alejandropwr (Jun 26, 2009)

Buen día. ¿Alguien tiene la plantilla del TDA 1562? Muchas gracias.


----------



## mnicolau (Jun 26, 2009)

alejandropwr dijo:
			
		

> Buen día. ¿Alguien tiene la plantilla del TDA 1562? Muchas gracias.



Buen día.. en la recopilación del 1º post lo vas a encontrar (Integrados de audio / multiwatt 17).

PD: la semana que viene me hago un tiempito y armo la nueva recopilación de plantillas.

Saludos


----------



## alejandropwr (Jun 26, 2009)

Hola Mnicolau. Muchas gracias, me viene justo.


----------



## Manonline (Jun 26, 2009)

che mariano... cuando hagas la recopilacion vas a poder ponerla en el 1º post o tampoco lo podes editar?

saludoss


----------



## mnicolau (Jun 26, 2009)

Manonline dijo:
			
		

> che mariano... cuando hagas la recopilacion vas a poder ponerla en el 1º post o tampoco lo podes editar?
> 
> saludoss



Si, la subo al primer post, esa opción quedó disponible...

Saludos


----------



## josefer3d (Jun 28, 2009)

Hola amigos del foro soy nuevo en esto, me podrian ayudar con un led flux de 4 patillas de 7.5 mm x 7.5 mm.
Gracias

O un tutorial de como crearlo?


----------



## franko1819 (Jun 28, 2009)

busca el datasshet y las medidas luego en el PCB Wizard cambias la "Grid/Snap" hasta donde te parezaca mas comodo y ubicas los pads...


----------



## mnicolau (Jun 28, 2009)

josefer3d dijo:
			
		

> Hola amigos del foro soy nuevo en esto, me podrian ayudar con un led flux de 4 patillas de 7.5 mm x 7.5 mm.
> Gracias
> 
> O un tutorial de como crearlo?



Hola, revisá el 1º post ahí tenés el tutorial.

Saludos


----------



## josefer3d (Jun 28, 2009)

gracias ya lo estoy haciendo


----------



## ErnestoValdez (Jul 1, 2009)

hola a todos, podrian diseñarse una libreria de componentes SMD como lo son el transistor BC807-25, las resitencias 1206 y los leds 1210, de antemano se los agradeceria


----------



## bieber45 (Jul 1, 2009)

barbaro todo esto! me podrias decir como creo el potenciometro en la libreria de circuito para que despues me lo tome el autoruteo? porque cuando pongo pote me rutea preset, lo mismo con el tda , te agradadeceria, saludos.


----------



## flabelec (Jul 3, 2009)

hola al foro estoy haciendo un pcb con pcbwizard y necesito libreria  sot 23 para tr smd y libreria para un display 7 segmento de 4 pulgadas (100mm) se los voy a agradecer


----------



## mnicolau (Jul 3, 2009)

ErnestoValdez dijo:
			
		

> hola a todos, podrian diseñarse una libreria de componentes SMD como lo son el transistor BC807-25, las resitencias 1206 y los leds 1210, de antemano se los agradeceria



Hola Ernesto, sí, deberías seguir los pasos del tutorial en el 1º post y fácilmente podrías crear las plantillas respectivas de cada componente.
Luego la subís al foro para hacer tu aporte y así seguir agranando la líbrería del programa.



			
				bieber45 dijo:
			
		

> barbaro todo esto! me podrias decir como creo el potenciometro en la libreria de circuito para que despues me lo tome el autoruteo? porque cuando pongo pote me rutea preset, lo mismo con el tda , te agradadeceria, saludos.



Hola, yo no encontré forma de hacer eso con los "Circuit Symbols" originales del soft (si alguien sabe cómo, que lo comente). Lo que tendrías que hacer es crear un nuevo "Circuit Symbol" del potenciómetro, idéntico al original pero asociarle a él, el potenciómetro nuevo que agregamos al soft. En el tutorial del 1º post tenés cómo hacerlo.



			
				flabelec dijo:
			
		

> hola al foro estoy haciendo un pcb con pcbwizard y necesito libreria sot 23 para tr smd y libreria para un display 7 segmento de 4 pulgadas (100mm) se los voy a agradecer



Hola flabelec, te digo lo mismo que a Ernesto... Ah y no te olvides de compartirla después!

Saludos


----------



## bieber45 (Jul 3, 2009)

peeeero ! Nico !  que pedazo de tutoriaaaaaaaaaalllllllllllllll! soy carlos de buenos aires, san justo me acabas de solucionar todos los problemas de PCB. soy hobbysta, de electronica y tambien serigrafista por lo que para mi es mas sencillo hacer el pcb , pero entre tda, potes y otras cosas me  estaba volviendo loco, baje lo demas y al tutorial lo pase de largo, que gil ! sabes la cantidad de gente que busca información de este tipo en la red ? me permitis recomendar tu turial ? gracias, desde el centro de distribucion para todo el Pais de el virus de Gripe H1N1 te escribio Carlos.


----------



## flabelec (Jul 3, 2009)

vi el tutorial seguire los pasos descriptos y seguro solucionare el problema subire lo realizado gracias por la ayuda


----------



## mnicolau (Jul 3, 2009)

Me alegro gente que les sea útil el tutorial... Ya estoy trabajando en la actualización de la recopilación de librerías, pronto estará disponible...

PD: bieber, por supuesto que podés recomendar el tutorial y no te olvides de avisar también que hagan sus aportes en este post.

Saludos


----------



## bieber45 (Jul 5, 2009)

saludos nico, me mate y pude armar plantilla de pote y tda 2002 que sirve para todos los 5 patas, funciona bien las medidas coinciden y el real world esta claro , se entiende bien, quisiera compratirlo pero no se como hacer para subirlo, me podes orientar, ..
.
.
pd, sigo haciendo plantillas, con las cosas que yo necesito  si alguien lo desea que me pida la que quiere y la hago, ahora me entusiasmè
salukdos


----------



## Manonline (Jul 5, 2009)

bieber, fijate antes de hacerlas si alguien no las hizo ya... la de los TDA estan todas hechas y la de pote tambien (potenciometro 5mm entre pata y pata).

saludos,
mano.


----------



## bieber45 (Jul 5, 2009)

lo unico que encontre fue para el pcb components, pero en diagrama que se vincule en autoruteo no hay nada...! por eso me puse a hacerlas, encontre de todo pero solo para pcb, o yo no las supe instalar , pero era claro solo agregar en la carpeta de libreria.


----------



## mnicolau (Jul 5, 2009)

Estoy terminando de acomodar las plantillas nuevas, si alguien tiene alguna para aportar, avisen ahora así los espero y las agregamos a la recopilación... en un par de días la actualizo.

Saludos


----------



## ErnestoValdez (Jul 6, 2009)

bieber45 dijo:
			
		

> saludos nico, me mate y pude armar plantilla de pote y tda 2002 que sirve para todos los 5 patas, funciona bien las medidas coinciden y el real world esta claro , se entiende bien, quisiera compratirlo pero no se como hacer para subirlo, me podes orientar, ..
> .
> .
> pd, sigo haciendo plantillas, con las cosas que yo necesito  si alguien lo desea que me pida la que quiere y la hago, ahora me entusiasmè
> salukdos



una buena libreria de componentes superficiales no estaria mal (resistencias, led, transistores, integrados, etc)


----------



## mnicolau (Jul 8, 2009)

Gente, último día para el aporte de plantillas, el que tenga alguna nueva que la vaya subiendo y la agrego. Sino quedará para el próximo rejunte...

Las demás están listas ya, mañana subo la actualización.

Saludos


----------



## mnicolau (Jul 9, 2009)

Actualizada la recopilación. La pueden encontrar en el 1º post.

Saludos


----------



## osvaldo gregorio (Jul 10, 2009)

a qui les dejo  uno que acabo de hacer


----------



## cangry91 (Jul 10, 2009)

hola gente!yo utilizo primero el livewire y despues el paso el circuito a pcb!pero o sopresa la libreria de los tdas no aparece en el live wire!y no entiendo muy bien que digamos el programa!por favor muchachos necesito ayuda soy nuevo en esto y las plaquets que hice las hice a mano! y salieron media purcas pero andan!y quiero mejorarun poco con este programilla desde y agracias


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jul 11, 2009)

Hola a todos , por casualidad alguien tiene la hoja de datos para un zócalo ZIF de 40 pines DIP ? Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Jul 11, 2009)

Para que necesitas la hoja de datos de un zocalo zif? Dudo que existan...


----------



## flabelec (Jul 11, 2009)

agrego 2 plantillas las medidas estan bien lo otro si lo pueden mejorar mejo


----------



## flabelec (Jul 11, 2009)

agrego otra


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jul 11, 2009)

> Para que necesitas la hoja de datos de un zocalo zif? Dudo que existan...



Para hacer la plantilla de PcbWizard de dicho componente. Si existen el tema es que no la encuentro si alguno de ustedes tiene alguna plantilla echa o la hoja de datos del zocalo se lo agradecería . Es para poder terminar con la versión 2.0 del programador Pickit2 que estoy haciendo acá en el foro.


----------



## Pedro Fuenzalida (Jul 13, 2009)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:
			
		

> > Para que necesitas la hoja de datos de un zocalo zif? Dudo que existan...
> 
> 
> 
> Para hacer la plantilla de PcbWizard de dicho componente. Si existen el tema es que no la encuentro si alguno de ustedes tiene alguna plantilla echa o la hoja de datos del zocalo se lo agradecería . Es para poder terminar con la versión 2.0 del programador Pickit2 que estoy haciendo acá en el foro.




Estimado jonathan, busque por ahi en la internet y pude descaragar la hoja de datos del
zocalo zif.Te lo envio y espero que te sea de ayuda.
De todas maneras si puedo diseñarlo en el pcb wizard te lo hare llegar.Suerte


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jul 13, 2009)

Te agradezco la gentileza pero ese PDF  no es el del ZIF de 40 pines DIP pero voy a ver como lo hago.

De nuevo muchas gracias


----------



## Manonline (Jul 14, 2009)

para que lo necesitas si es igual al zocalo DIP-40? o vos queres dibujarlo bien completito?


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jul 14, 2009)

Se que es igual al DIP40 en la distribución de pines pero el cuerpo o estructura del componente no, por eso necesito la hoja de datos. 

En cuanto tenga la hoja de datos veo como diseño el componente en PCBwizard y lo posteo.


----------



## amestasf (Jul 17, 2009)

Hola amigos gracias me sirvio de mucho sus aportes


----------



## Jhonny DC (Jul 20, 2009)

Hola Mnicolau, estaba con los diagramas de tu amplificador y de casualidad vi este tema que esta bueno… lastima que yo ya cree los componentes que me faltaban
De todos modos te dejo mis plantillas. Espero que le sirvan a alguien. Vi por ahí que había una plantilla para el encapsulado Multiwatt 15 pero no tiene el esquemático.
Acá te dejo el esquemático del TDA7377 junto con el encapsulado Multiwatt 15; el esquemático del TDA1524A; el esquemático del CD4053; encapsulado TO220 Horizontal en 2 versiones (noten que se puede ver a través del orificio para el tornillo  ) y un encapsulado D-72 para puentes de diodos de 8 amperes.
Luego busco los otros que hice y los subo.
Muy bueno esto de compartir plantillas para PCB Wizard

Salu2

PD.: para agregar las plantillas a la librería solo hay que darle Click derecho > symbol > Add to library y seleccionar la carpeta donde se van a guardar.


----------



## gallocula (Jul 22, 2009)

Gente alguno tiene o sabe como hacer con los SMD TSOP?


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jul 30, 2009)

Hola a todos   

Después de 3 horas y media de trabajo en el PCB wizard y gracias a un usuario del foro que me consiguió la hoja de datos del zócalo pude terminar mi plantilla en el PCB con vista real del componente.
También va incluido un conector USB que recien terminé con las medidas lo más exactas posibles.

No es gran cosa pero es lo que me salió.

Espero les guste


----------



## sergio r.m. (Jul 30, 2009)

Hola ! 
               Soy nuevo en el foro y más nuevo usando el PBC Wizard, queria comentarles que, despues de leer las 14 pantallas de este tema eh aprendido mucho sobre este programa.   En estos momentos estoy estudiando y practicando, gracias al tutorial que an subido.
Mi pregunta es la siguiente, baje las planillas pbc y no se si al bajarlas a la galeria de componentes hice algo mal, ya que de estas no me aparece en la galeria de circuitos, si en la galeria de componentes de pbc.  Si es haci compo puedo hacer para cargarlas a circuito,  para poder usar el autoruter.
Muy pero muy buen aporte gracias a todos por compartir su conocimiento.

Un Abrazo.!


----------



## Manonline (Jul 30, 2009)

Hola sergio, bienvenido al foro.
La mayoria de las plantillas subidas al foro no tienen simbolo del circuito, son solo los footprints del PCB. Si queres agregarles el simbolo para el esquematico, podes seguir los pasos que indica el tutorial para hacerlos vos mismo. Podes reutilizar los footprints para PCB ya hechos si queres.

Saludos,
mano.


----------



## sergio r.m. (Jul 30, 2009)

Hola Manonline!
Gracias por tu pronta respuesta, ya me estoy poniendo a practicar sobre esto!

Un Abrazo


Sergio


----------



## andreiu (Ago 16, 2009)

hay alguna manera de copiar un esquema de internet en formato jpg y poder convertirla en el formato que utiliza el pcb?gracias


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Ago 16, 2009)

andreiu dijo:
			
		

> hay alguna manera de copiar un esquema de internet en formato jpg y poder convertirla en el formato que utiliza el pcb?gracias


no lo creo copia vos el circuito en livewire y transformadorrmalo con el pcb wizard.


----------



## simondice2009 (Ago 18, 2009)

hola, soy nuevo en esto. debo hacer un circuito con un tda 2003 y las plantillas que encontre aqui tenian 16 pins, pero el 2003 tiene 5. no se si se puede elejir el numero de pins de cada elemento o si no encontre el acrchivo correspondiente. me pueden ayudar?


----------



## Jhonny DC (Ago 19, 2009)

simondice2009 dijo:
			
		

> hola, soy nuevo en esto. debo hacer un circuito con un tda 2003 y las plantillas que encontre aqui tenian 16 pins, pero el 2003 tiene 5. no se si se puede elejir el numero de pins de cada elemento o si no encontre el acrchivo correspondiente. me pueden ayudar?



Hola simondice2009 y bienvenido al foro.
Lo que buscas esta en el archivo “ *Recopilación 09-07-09.rar*” que esta en el primer post. Tenes que abrir la plantilla que se llama *integrados de audio* y en la *página 3* tenes el *pentawatt* que buscas.
Salu2


----------



## simondice2009 (Ago 19, 2009)

lo que estoy neecsitando es hacer la plaqueta. al tda2003 ya lo vi, y la verdad es que ta bueno, pero lo que no se es como conectarlo con los otros componentes para que el pcb me haga la forma de los canales en la plaqueta. se entiende? 
creo que tiene que estar en la caja de circuit symbol gallery.
gracias


----------



## Jhonny DC (Ago 19, 2009)

simondice2009 dijo:
			
		

> lo que estoy neecsitando es hacer la plaqueta. al tda2003 ya lo vi, y la verdad es que ta bueno, pero lo que no se es como conectarlo con los otros componentes para que el pcb me haga la forma de los canales en la plaqueta. se entiende?
> creo que tiene que estar en la caja de circuit symbol gallery.
> gracias



Ok, entiendo que lo que necesitas es el símbolo para armar el esquemático y poder utilizar el autorruteo para que defina la ubicación de las pistas. Eso no lo vi.  
No te malacostumbres   pero acá te lo dejo ya probado. Solo tenes que cargalos a sus correspondientes bibliotecas y listo.  
Salu2


----------



## ALE777 (Ago 24, 2009)

Hola, vi los buenos aportes de los que usamos el Pcb Wizard (a mi de todos es el que mas me gusta), pero estoy tratando de realizar el pcb de un amperimetro con ICL7107 muy bueno, que vi en DIY. aca les dejo la pagina:
ICL7107 / ICL7106 Digital LED Ammeter (Ampere Meter)
Observen que, los display van "del lado de atras" de la plaqueta, y eso, a la hora de poner los componentes en el programa, equivale a girar el componente 180º, y eso solo se consigue usando la funcion MIRROR (si usamos las otras funciones "girar a la izquierda" o "girar a la derecha" el display quedara patas para arriba). El problema es que en mi programa la funcion "mirror" esta siempre gris (deshabilitada). Como se puede habilitar? Tambien estoy intentando crear un display "espejado" y agregarlo a mi libreria. alguien sabe como se hace? gracias!!!


----------



## Tony2009 (Sep 6, 2009)

Necesitaría para el livewire (para poder realizar la simulación) y posteriormente montarlo en el pcb wizard un micrófono piezoeléctrico, sin embargo despues de buscar no he encontrado ninguno, concretamente el modelo que estoy utilizando es circular y tiene dos patilla separadas aproximadamente 1 centímetro.
¿teneis disponible algún modelo simular? gracias.


----------



## GABILON (Sep 13, 2009)

Hola a todos, si, si, ya sé, no me digan nada, ya sé que el pote doble ya está en la recopilación; pero como era mi primer creación y me salió bastante linda se las dejo, además le agregué el diagrama (cosa que no tiene el posteado) aunque no consigo que me tome el pin 5 y la verdad no tengo ganas de renegar y se los dejo a ustedes a que si quieren le hallen la vuelta y liuego la comentan.


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Sep 18, 2009)

Hola gente, les adjunto un disipador que hice es de los que se usan en las PC, en las fuentes ATX. Para mi proyecto queria usar este tipo de disipador porque tiene agujeros para poner tres encapsulados TO220.

Les dejo también una foto del disipador.
saludos


----------



## tomcat (Sep 23, 2009)

Podrian decirme por favor como crear unas plantillas para un microfono electretec y una antena en pcb wizard,lo que pasa es que estoy haciendo el transmisor fm que esta en el foro,note que mnicolau subio el pcb del transmisor pero como es un proyecto final que voy a entregar,  necesito documentar todos los pasos que utilice.trate de hacer las plantillas segun muestra el tutorial que viene en programa, si  las acepto bien en esquematico y pcb al incorporarlas a la libreria pero al pasar el esquematico a pcb me mostro un error con el microfono y se borro todo el circuito.espero que puedan ayudarme.


----------



## mnicolau (Sep 24, 2009)

Hola tomcat, revisá los campos "key" y "convert to" fijate que deben ser iguales tanto en el "circuit symbol" como en la plantilla del mismo. En tu caso, ni en el micrófono ni en la antena se cumple esa condición, lo corregí y anduvo bien. Los podés cambiar haciendo click derecho en el objeto/symbol/edit...

PD: específicamente, en la antena tenés distintas las key, corregí eso.
En el micrófono, tenés que corregir el "Convert To" tenés ahí "microfono.package" el cual no existe, debería ser "microfono.symbol".

Saludos


----------



## tomcat (Sep 24, 2009)

gracias por responder tan pronto mnicolau,voy a tratar de cambiar tanto en esquematico como en pcb los componentes y que tanto las ´keys ´como los ´convert to´ sean iguales.nuevamente gracias


----------



## Adán González (Oct 7, 2009)

Muchá, alguno de ustedes sabe como editar la configuración de un transistor en LiveWire para lograr otro? o ¿Posee alguna librería actualizada que quiera compartir?. Hice la plantilla del ECC:130, no la puedo subir con la extensión PCB alguien me orienta?, Gracias.

Está bonito tu doble pote, yo hice el ECG:130, no se como mandartelo con la extensión PCB, asistime y te lo envío está bonito tiene tanto trabajo como el tuyo, saludos


----------



## GABILON (Oct 7, 2009)

hola mnico, habrás visto por casualidad mi obra cumbre? un pote doble muy monono, con su simbol y todo, pero con un pequeño error que no me toma una de las patas, si lo ves, me harias el favor de decirme porque demonios no me funcionó eso? gracias


----------



## Adán González (Oct 7, 2009)

Ahí voy....Espero que te sirva

Me sirvio tu modelo espero que le sigas poniendo ganas, te envío esta platía, saludos.


----------



## mnicolau (Oct 7, 2009)

GABILON dijo:


> hola mnico, habrás visto por casualidad mi obra cumbre? un pote doble muy monono, con su simbol y todo, pero con un pequeño error que no me toma una de las patas, si lo ves, me harias el favor de decirme porque demonios no me funcionó eso? gracias



Hola gabilon, hacía rato que no pasaba por este tema... ahí te dejo la plantilla modificada quedó muy bien ese pote, encontré los siguientes problemas:

1º Un problema con el pin del medio de lo que sería el potenciómetro de la derecha, no podía conectarse una pista a él. Es por esto que te modifiqué el símbolo de la primera manera que se me ocurrió, si no te convence editalo. La verdad no sé a qué se debe esto, ese problema te lo tira el soft cuando ya no hay más lugar para cruzar pistas (en el modo circuito me refiero, no pcb), ahí no hay ese problema pero está tomando como si la pista atravesaría el símbolo parece y no permite colocarla.

2º Los pines que le asignamos al símbolo, deben corresponder con la división de la "grid" a "0.1[in]" (osea debe caer en uno de los puntitos negros que muestra como guía, colocando la grid en ese tamaño), si colocamos el pin en otro sector como puede pasar cuando reducimos el tamaño de la grid, no permite conectar la pista.

Espero se entienda y te sirva.. 

Saludos


----------



## GABILON (Oct 8, 2009)

Muchas gracias Adán. Ya me lo agrego a mi plantilla. Te hago una consulta, ¿pudiste ver cual es el error por el cual en el simbolo no me toma la pata 5? yo sigo sin encontrarle la vuelta. Saludos

Gracias mnicolau, recien veo tu post, ahora mismo bajo tu archivo. realmente ando con mucho trabajo, por eso me he quedado medio conrto con mis proyectos, pero es pasajero y en cualquier momento vuelvo a la carga. Me alienta mucho que vos me digas que quedó bien ese pote. Gracias


----------



## hugoboss (Oct 8, 2009)

muy buen post felicidades amigos!!

solo tengo una duda, las plantillas que pones en la recopilacion son las q estan checadas y revisadas por ti mnicolau?

pork revise todas las hojas del post y entontre muchos aportes q descargue, pero mi duda es saber si funcionan todos los aportes, o solo los q pones en tu recopilacion?


----------



## mnicolau (Oct 9, 2009)

Hola hugoboss, bienvenido al foro.
Yo voy haciendo un rejunte cada varios meses de todos los aportes que van haciendo, los acomodo en las distintas librerías, los reviso que funcionen bien y los subo. Si encontrás alguno que no está en la recopilación puede ser porque lo hayan actualizado con una versión nueva, o puede haber tenido problemas con las medidas o algo por el estilo, o se me pudo haber pasado por alto también...
Saludos


----------



## hugoboss (Oct 9, 2009)

muchas gracias amigo por la respuesta, por aqui andaremos, espero pronto dar un aporte!


----------



## mike90x (Oct 9, 2009)

que tal a todos, miren tengo un problema, he intentado hacer una plantilla para el acelerometro lis244al de st, el problema esta en que es tan pequeño que la resolucion del pcb wizard no alcanza para hacer bien la placa.

Alguien sabe si se puede modificar la resolsion de la rejilla o de algun programa que traiga este integrado

Les dejo la datasheet por si alguien quiere intentar hacerla, me seria de gran ayuda


----------



## mnicolau (Oct 9, 2009)

Hola mike, abajo donde tenés el tamaño de la grid, hacé click y poné "custom...", ahí tenés para colocar la resolución que quieras. Te pregunta cuántas sub-divisiones querés hacer, si dejás el cuadro de arriba en 10[mm], tendrías que hacer unas 15 subdivisiones para que entre punto y punto tengas una distancia de 0.67[mm] que es practicamente el valor de L en el datasheet.

Saludos


----------



## rpl (Oct 12, 2009)

hola como va alguien tiene la plantilla del tda 1515 tiene 13 patas


----------



## guillejose (Oct 12, 2009)

alguien tiene dip switch`s de 4 , 6 , 8 patas?


----------



## GABILON (Oct 13, 2009)

Hola guillejose, hasta donde conozco, los dip switches se pueden montar en zocalos dil, por ende solo deberias usar esos szocalos de la libreria para simular tu dip switch, tratalos como un integrado generico de 4,6 u 8 patas y listo. suerte, luego me cuentas


----------



## ricardin (Oct 25, 2009)

Hola a todos: he leído todo el hilo y he visto que hubo interés por los zócalos para válvulas.
¿alguien tiene hechas las librerías y las puede subir?
Gracias


----------



## tinch06 (Nov 3, 2009)

muchas gracias!!!!


----------



## yamil2009 (Nov 8, 2009)

Hola EL MAGO 3007, me gustaria saber como se crean los componentes, no se si podrias darnos las guias de como hacerlos? Gracias 
Atte YAMIL


----------



## GABILON (Nov 8, 2009)

yamil2009 dijo:


> Hola EL MAGO 3007, me gustaria saber como se crean los componentes, no se si podrias darnos las guias de como hacerlos? Gracias
> Atte YAMIL


 Hola, remitite al primer post que tienes un adjunto ocn las instrucciones Muuuy completas y sencillas de como hacr tus propios componentes. suerte, y una vez que los hagas compartilos¡¡¡¡


----------



## anton1086 (Nov 12, 2009)

hola... estoy haciendo un amplificador sencillo don dos tda2050, solo me frenan dos cosas, me eh bajado el tda2003 y cuando le doy convertir (crear placa) me da un error con el pentawatt... queria ver si me pueden ayudar y conseguir el jack stereo de audifono... ese de plano no lo encuentro por ningún lado.. agradesco la ayuda... mil gracias..

uso PCB Wizard

Antonio López


----------



## babuino (Nov 12, 2009)

hola!!! amigos estube trabajando en otro integrado (audio) muy muy bueno com mucha potencia y facillll de armar espero q les guste.. una foto del cuircuito del integrado correspondiente


----------



## babuino (Nov 19, 2009)

mike90x dijo:


> que tal a todos, miren tengo un problema, he intentado hacer una plantilla para el acelerometro lis244al de st, el problema esta en que es tan pequeño que la resolucion del pcb wizard no alcanza para hacer bien la placa.
> 
> Alguien sabe si se puede modificar la resolsion de la rejilla o de algun programa que traiga este integrado
> 
> Les dejo la datasheet por si alguien quiere intentar hacerla, me seria de gran ayuda



hola!!! bueno amigo estube trabajando en tu lis244al y hasta consegui que autoruteee mira y decime que opinas tengo hecho componente hecho para el pcb y el simbol...


----------



## carptroya (Nov 20, 2009)

hola a todos, soy nuevo

alguno tendria un cristal de cuarzo ?

gracias


----------



## hyperSlave (Nov 28, 2009)

Hola amigos electronicos.....
soy nuevo en el foro,y comienso en esto de la programacion de pics.
Alguien tendra algun diagrama de alguna targeta entrenadora de pics.

Gracias...............


----------



## dragondgold (Dic 2, 2009)

Hola Mnicolau tendrías la plantila para el PCB Wizard del driver EE16 que usaste en tu fuente switching de 300W?? Te lo agardecería ya que casi termino mi diseño modificada a 500W y con mayor rango de salida con el mismo nucleo


----------



## mnicolau (Dic 2, 2009)

Acá te la dejo dragondgold...

Saludos


----------



## albanes678 (Dic 2, 2009)

Gracias amigos por los aportes... descargando


----------



## asterión (Dic 16, 2009)

Nadie tiene por ahi cristales de cuarzo?


----------



## mnicolau (Dic 16, 2009)

Cristales de cuarzo hay muchos modelos, si tenés a mano el que vas a utilizar, podés crear tu propia plantilla en 5 minutos y así no estar esperando a que otra persona la suba (si es que hay alguien que tenga justo la que vos necesitás).

Saludos


----------



## asterión (Dic 16, 2009)

Tienes razon, no quiero esperar y convertirme en un come echado. Justo encontre un manual de como crear los componentes y eso hare.
Saludos
PD. Uhumm, osea que nadie tiene uno por ahi que subir???


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Dic 16, 2009)

Hola a todos , quería saber si alguien tiene una librería del conector USB tipo B ??? que la hay probado con exito ?


----------



## g.corallo (Dic 16, 2009)

aca te dejo el usb tipo b 


saludos.


----------



## JoniDf (Dic 27, 2009)

Holas ! una consulta : todavia no tengo la impresora , pero para ir sabiendo ... yo hago un circuito en este programa y le mando imprimir : en que tamaño sale ? uno unico ? hay que configurarlo ?
Saludos !!


----------



## g.corallo (Dic 28, 2009)

JoniDf dijo:


> Holas ! una consulta : todavia no tengo la impresora , pero para ir sabiendo ... yo hago un circuito en este programa y le mando imprimir : en que tamaño sale ? uno unico ? hay que configurarlo ?
> Saludos !!




si a veces se achic aun poco pero es facil solucionarlo pero la impresora que te vas a comprar es laser o intjet 


saludos.


----------



## JoniDf (Dic 28, 2009)

g.corallo dijo:


> si a veces se achic aun poco pero es facil solucionarlo pero la impresora que te vas a comprar es laser o intjet
> 
> 
> saludos.



No se todavia ! estoy juntando plata para las vacaciones ahora 
tendria que ver cual es mejor y los precios !

Saludos !


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 29, 2009)

No se si esto sera algo Off topic pero me gustaria compartir un truco que aprendi para usar el "ground" en conjunto con los componentes. Colocando el "gap" de la linea en 0 es posible que estas se "conecten con el ground", adjunto ejemplo.

Saludos


----------



## juanca800 (Ene 19, 2010)

Hola a todos. antes que nada, muy buenas las librerías, felicitaciones. Ahora mi pregunta: como se puede hacer el IC 4553 (CMOS 3-digit BCD counter), es el mismo que el 14553? Pregunto porque no lo encuenro en el programa y he buscado en la WEB las datasheet y los he encontrado como sop14 y dip16. Otra cosa, cual puedo utilizar para simularlo con el Livewire? Gracias por las respuestas.


----------



## g.corallo (Ene 19, 2010)

el pcb wizard no es para simular es para acer pcbs y el encapsulado que deves poner es el dip16 si no es smd si es smd pon el sop14


----------



## juanca800 (Ene 20, 2010)

*g.corallo* Gracias por la respuesta, voy a usar el dip16. Tengo claro que el PCB es para hacer la serigrafía del circuito, pero con respecto al Livewire, Hay alguna forma de simular el 4553 o en su defecto con cual puedo emular un 3-digit BCD counter con el Livewire? O no se puede?. Saludos


----------



## g.corallo (Ene 20, 2010)

el 4553 no se puede simular pero seguro que anda el circuito ademas el livewire no es tan waaaa osea no te va asimular todo recuria a la practica por que muchos circuitos no andan pero si vos queres hacer el auto ruteo pone el livewire el integrado como dip 16 que aparece en la libreria pero no lo va a simular


----------



## juanca800 (Ene 21, 2010)

Gracias otra vez por la respuesta tan rápida. Voy a usar en el PCB el Dip16 y si alguien sabe de algún programa que simule al 4553 o al 14553, le agradezco el dato. Saludos.


----------



## mnicolau (Ene 21, 2010)

Hola, Proteus tiene ese integrado para simular.

Saludos


----------



## juanca800 (Ene 22, 2010)

*mnicolau* Gracias por el dato, voy a probarlo, aunque cada vez que he tratado de simular algún circuito con el Proteus, me ha dado error en la simulacíon aunque sea en circuitos sencillos (cosa que con Livewire me los ha simulado bien) . También voy a tratar de simular tu tacómetro+shift y luego a tratar de armarlo. Saludos.


----------



## einsamkeit123 (Ene 25, 2010)

buenos dias

despues de bajar el tutorial hecho por el amigo mnicolau me puse a realizar un jack hembra de 3.5mm en la cual lo agregue en la carpeta de borneras y conectores,este tutorial me sirvio de mucho, lo que tienen que hacer es bajar el archivo borneras y conectores y copiarlo a la carpeta de library  de pcb wizard ahi sustituyen el anterior archivo por este nuevo y asi podran apreciar el jack que hice ya lo probe en papel y si coinciden bien los bornes con el dispositivo, en caso de que me haya salido mal favor de indicarmelo y corregirlo ok muchas gracias.


----------



## mnicolau (Ene 25, 2010)

Se lo ve muy bien einsamkeit, gracias por el aporte.

PD: bienvenido al foro.

Saludos


----------



## porrale (Ene 28, 2010)

Hola que tal soy nuevo en el uso de este programa y necesitaria usar el circuito de un Operacionl el tl072 alguien sabe si existe este componente en alguna libreria o hay que armarlo con las cosas que ya hay?
saludos


Ya encontre! jajja era apretar el boton derecho!
gracias! y si puedo sumar algo con gusto!


----------



## luisgrillo (Ene 28, 2010)

Que tal amigos, alguien sabe como hacer este  tipo de coneccion con el pcbwizard?


----------



## Jhonny DC (Ene 28, 2010)

Hola Luis!! Es fácil. Pones un “pad” y luego, con la herramienta “Track” trazas una pequeña cruz sobre el “Pad”. Seleccionas los 2 trazos de la cruz > [botón derecho del mouse] sobre los trazos seleccionados > “Propiedades” y en la ventana que se abre cambias la opción de “GAP” y la pones en cero (0). Aceptas y listo.
Salu2


----------



## luisgrillo (Ene 28, 2010)

, listo, muchas gracias compañero Jhonny DC


----------



## JOSE ANDRES (Ene 29, 2010)

hola mnicolao.

Gracias por tus grandes aportes.

soy nuevo en esto, pero con muchas ganas de aprender y aportar en lo que pueda.

estaba un poco "varado" por que no tenia el L298, pero ya lo tengo gracias a sus aportes, pero ahra el inconveniente es que no se como integrarlo al LIVEWIRE, para desde alli autorutear mi circuito en PCB WIZARD, descomprimi los archivos en la carpeta LIBRARY del programa pcb, pero cuando quiero buscarlos en el livewire, no aparece por ningun lado.
te agradeceria muchisimo si me ayudaras con eso.

muchas gracias.


----------



## mnicolau (Ene 29, 2010)

Hola Jose, el problema es que en Livewire no se pueden agregar librerías, entonces lo que tenés que hacer es armar el esquema también en PCB Wizard y así podrás "auto rutear". Si apretás Ctrl + F2 te va a aparecer el "circuit symbol gallery", allí vas a tener todos los símbolos para crear el esquema, al igual en el Livewire.

En tu caso, creo que no está el símbolo del L298, si es así, lo creás a partir del tutorial que dejé y lo asignás a la plantilla existente para ese componente.

PD: bienvenido al foro.

Saludos


----------



## PAKO_YANKE (Ene 30, 2010)

hola
de antemano
un gran saludo y un caluroso abrazo el foro cada vez va mas que exelente bueno el dia de hoy quisiera saber si pueden poner una libreria de potenciometros logarigmicos bueno eso era todo muchas felicidades y gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 31, 2010)

PAKO_YANKE dijo:


> .....bueno el dia de hoy quisiera saber si pueden poner una libreria de potenciometros logarigmicos .......


¿ Y el Foot-print de un potenciómetro logarítmico no es el mismo que el de uno lineal ?

Respuesta: "! Si ¡, es el mismo"


----------



## PAKO_YANKE (Ene 31, 2010)

ok gracias fogonazo espero estemo en contacto


----------



## beto3574 (Feb 1, 2010)

hola alguno de uds ha hecho la imagen o libreria de un zocalo zif...de 40 pines??? como hago para manipular el grosor de las pistas en pcb wizard??? saludos


----------



## Jhonny DC (Feb 1, 2010)

Hola Beto! Para manipular el grosor de las pistas solo tienes que seleccionar la/las pistas que vas a modificar y luego les das click derecho. En el menú que aparece seleccionas la opción de propiedades (properties) para que se abra la ventana de edición de propiedades de pistas (track properties). 
Width: modifica el ancho de las pistas.
GAP: modifica el espacio entre las pistas y el parche de cobre (copper area)
Layer: modifica en que cara del PCB va a aparecer la pista. 
Espero haber contestado tu pregunta y cualquier cosa sigo por acá.
Apropósito, bienvenido al foro.
Salu2


----------



## charli68 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hola , es la primera vez que entro con el grupo así que un saludo a todos. mi pregunta es que estoy realizando un circuito el cual lleva diodos leds de 10mm, no encuentro librerias sobre este diodo, he intentado hacerlo con el sistema de añadir componentes del compañero mar de plata pero en dibujo de PCBwinzad no me aparece el simbolo de circulo para poder realizar el dibujo del componente. ¿ Como puedo realizarlo ? Gracias.


----------



## beto3574 (Feb 1, 2010)

gracias jhonny dc,,,ya he bajado algunas plantillas que no tenia porke no hace mucho baje el programa...me gustaria si tu sabes como agrego estas plantillas en la libreria??? gracias de antemano y un saludo


----------



## Jhonny DC (Feb 1, 2010)

Hola Charli y bienvenido al foro.
Y esto también va para Beto, 
No es de mala onda pero sería bueno que invirtieran algo de tiempo en leer este hilo ya que ambas preguntas están contestadas desde el primer post.
De todos modos, les aconsejo que lean TODO el hilo y no de pasada sino A CONCIENCIA de lo que están leyendo. De esa forma van a despejar muchas dudas. Luego de leer todo el hilo, si aun tienen dudas sobre algo, no teman en preguntar y yo o alguien mas les contestara con todo gusto.
Salu2


----------



## beto3574 (Feb 1, 2010)

ok..no problem...son 17 paginas me recomiendas alguna en especial para empezar???


----------



## Jhonny DC (Feb 1, 2010)

El primer post tiene un tutorial de como dibujar cada componente y una explicación de cómo añadir las librerías al programa. Hay otra forma pero por ahora esa sirve muy bien.
salu2


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 2, 2010)

Jhonny DC dijo:


> Hola Charli y bienvenido al foro. Y esto también va para Beto, No es de mala onda pero sería bueno que invirtieran algo de tiempo en leer este hilo ya que ambas preguntas están contestadas desde el primer post.


Lo mio *! Si ¡* es mala onda, al *"Pedir"* en forma directa que les provean el Foot-Print de un elemento que necesitan están contraviniendo las "Reglas Generales del Foro"


> *Reglas generales de uso del foro *
> 
> *6)* En nuestra comunidad NO se aplica la ley del mínimo esfuerzo: *"no hacer nada y conseguirlo todo".*



En este post se ha explicado con lujo de detalles y vuelto a explicar con todavía mas detalles como llevar a cabo el diseño, así que cualquier solicitud esta fuera de lugar.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Feb 2, 2010)

para hacer una libreria de algún componente es muy facil basta con conseguirse las medidas exactas de la hubicación de los pad's de cada componente y luego ver como se dibuja el footprint con el tutorial que lo explica en la primera página de este hilo


----------



## charli68 (Feb 3, 2010)

Hola Jhonny , gracias por contestar, pero tengo el problema que soy nuevo y no se lo que es ir al hilo lo siento, mi problema es que al realizar el paso de agregar los pins no me deja de hacer solamente uno, el cual se desplaza hacia el otro. Un saludo charli68


----------



## Jhonny DC (Feb 3, 2010)

Hola Charli, me refería a que comenzaras leyendo el primer post de este mismo tema (en la primera pagina) que ahí hay un tutorial bastante completo. Pero en fin.
No entiendo cómo es que no te deja poner más de un pin. Lo primero que se me ocurre es que está mal configurado el programa (cosa que dudo) o que estas utilizando una herramienta incorrecta… o que tu versión del programa tiene algún error…
La verdad no sé qué es lo que esta mal


----------



## beto3574 (Feb 4, 2010)

hola compañeros...tengo un problemita a ver kien me puede colaborar...kiero hacer una matriz de leds de 20 columnas por 7 filas..la hago en wizard el problema radica ke cuando le doy hacer el pcb los led no me salen juntos como debe de ser en una matriz...me salen alejadas las filas...las columnas si salen bien...y otro detalle es ke hay algunos leds ke kedan locos fuera de colomnas y filas¡¡¡ alguien me puede orientar para que me kede bien hecha...gracias...salu2


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Feb 6, 2010)

vas a tener que hacerlo manualmente en PCB wizard para que quede como vos queres.


----------



## beto3574 (Feb 6, 2010)

gracias vegetal digital...eso me toco hacer...aun asi el ruteado no me llego ni al 80% saludos y gracias


----------



## Jhonny DC (Feb 6, 2010)

beto, la vas a tener que rutiar manualmente. es la unica forma


----------



## gisobel (Feb 14, 2010)

Hola a todos estoy haciendo una pcb en wizaer pero necesito un zocalo de 18 pines para un pic16f84 si alguien me pudiera ayudar estaria muy agradecidasaludos!!!


----------



## g.corallo (Feb 14, 2010)

gisobel dijo:


> Hola a todos estoy haciendo una pcb en wizaer pero necesito un zocalo de 18 pines para un pic16f84 si alguien me pudiera ayudar estaria muy agradecidasaludos!!!




el zocalo ya viene en la libreria debes buscarlo como dip18


----------



## Kabanes (Feb 16, 2010)

ALE777 dijo:


> Hola, vi los buenos aportes de los que usamos el Pcb Wizard (a mi de todos es el que mas me gusta), pero estoy tratando de realizar el pcb de un amperimetro con ICL7107 muy bueno, que vi en DIY. aca les dejo la pagina:
> ICL7107 / ICL7106 Digital LED Ammeter (Ampere Meter)
> Observen que, los display van "del lado de atras" de la plaqueta, y eso, a la hora de poner los componentes en el programa, equivale a girar el componente 180º, y eso solo se consigue usando la funcion MIRROR (si usamos las otras funciones "girar a la izquierda" o "girar a la derecha" el display quedara patas para arriba). El problema es que en mi programa la funcion "mirror" esta siempre gris (deshabilitada). Como se puede habilitar? Tambien estoy intentando crear un display "espejado" y agregarlo a mi libreria. alguien sabe como se hace? gracias!!!



ALE77 conseguiste el ICL7107 para PCB Wizard o Live Wire???


----------



## g.corallo (Feb 16, 2010)

Kabanes dijo:


> ALE77 conseguiste el ICL7107 para PCB Wizard o Live Wire???




si es para el pcb wizard no se puede crear ese integrado solo deben poner uno de 40 pines y para el livewire no existe ninguna libreria ademas de las que incluye

y si quieren aser un voltimetro digital con el icl7107 mnicolau postio uno en el tema https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ente-fija-regulable-voltimetro-digital-17708/


----------



## xopxe (Feb 25, 2010)

hola que tal a todos
los componentes que han subido estan geniales
alguien sabe si puedo hacer componentes mas complicados como micrcontroladores PIC o un ADC  o un DAC??


----------



## g.corallo (Feb 25, 2010)

xopxe dijo:


> hola que tal a todos
> los componentes que han subido estan geniales
> alguien sabe si puedo hacer componentes mas complicados como micrcontroladores PIC o un ADC  o un DAC??



el pcb wizard no e sun simulador es un programa para hacer pcb's osea que un pic solo sewra el encapsulado como dip sip sop etc


----------



## macr0s666 (Feb 25, 2010)

saludos  por alguna razon tengo un pequeño problemita con el soft pbcwizard haver  si alguien  podria facilitar un manuel de funcionamiento del soft se los agradeseria bastante 

atte marco


----------



## dracotenebrae (Mar 4, 2010)

hey Gzork

aqui te dejo el componente en pcb y en simbolo de circuito (ya vinculados), disculpa por postearlo hasta ahorita, pero yo tambien lo andaba buscando y nunca lo encontre asi que lo hice y asi quedo, espero que todavia te sirva men!


----------



## germanet (Mar 10, 2010)

Hola, tengo un problema, cuando creo el simbolo de un componente siguiendo las pasos del tutorial todo resulta bién. Al momento de conectarlo al pin lo detecta, pero la linea sale por debajo o encima del mismo. Les dejo una imagen. Gracias.


----------



## mnicolau (Mar 10, 2010)

Hola germanet, al hacer el símbolo, hay que usar un espaciado de 0.05in. Si usás un espaciado distinto, pasa lo que mostrás en la imágen, probalo...

Saludos


----------



## germanet (Mar 10, 2010)

Voy a probar y comento luego.


----------



## germanet (Mar 11, 2010)

Si es verdad, yo por comodidad los hice con todas las escalas en milimetros por lo cual mezclaba los componentes por default hechos en pulgadas con los mios. Asi que tengo que hacer todos de nuevo en "inches" y luego los subo acá. Gracias mnicolau.


----------



## dragondgold (Mar 12, 2010)

Alguno tiene las librerias para resistencias de 1W, 2W y 10W cementadas (de ceramica)? Se los agradecería mucho porque las R del pcb wizard no coinciden.

Gracias y saludos


----------



## PAKO_YANKE (Mar 22, 2010)

me robaste la idea de pedir esas resistencias al igual pido resistencias de 5w de ceramica


----------



## tinchorojo89 (Mar 28, 2010)

Hola, soy nuevo con el PCB Wizard, antes usaba auto cad , les comento que a la hora de imprimir el pcb me pasa que primero lo tengo que pasar a pdf, por que no tengo impresora laser , y al hacer esto me elimina parte de la placa de cobre (no las pistas).

Adjunto el archivo en pcb y el pdf, si alguien sabe como solucionarlo le agradeceria muchisimo me ayude.

Desde ya muchas gracias y muy buenos los componentes


----------



## mnicolau (Mar 28, 2010)

Se habló ya de ese problema con el soft, yo no pude encontrar ninguna solución, así que lo que hago cuando tengo que imprimir pcbs con islas, es abrir el .pcb con el Circuit Wizard (soft de la misma companía) y los imprimo con ese que no presenta el problema.

Saludos


----------



## PAKO_YANKE (Mar 28, 2010)

mnicolau podrias proporcionar las resistencias?


----------



## mnicolau (Mar 28, 2010)

Las de 5 y 10[W] están dentro de resistencias varias... 
A cual otra se refieren uds?

Saludos


----------



## hebert (Mar 29, 2010)

hola! como estan? un favor alguno de ustedes tendra el regulador L200 en pcb?
saludos


----------



## HOOBE (Mar 29, 2010)

hola también en un adjunto viene el set de resistenicas cerámicas de 5 y 10 watts el nombre del adjunto es my_library_by__luis_149.pcb que anda rondando unas cuantas páginas atras. Saludos, si no lo encuentran avisen y se sube de nuevo, (Pero agradezcanle al autor de esa librería) claro que no soy yo


----------



## PAKO_YANKE (Mar 30, 2010)

perdon pero no encuentro la libreria resistencias varias saludos


----------



## j0rg3 (Mar 30, 2010)

hola que tal.. 

en lo personal me gusta utilizar el livewire debido a que me gusta simularlos y ver si funcionan antes de pasarlos a pcb pero ultimamente he tenido problemas con las galerias, las principales es que no trae muchos reguladores. por ejemplo todos los de la familia de los lm.. y faltan muchos mas... 

espero que los que tengan un mejor programa que se pueda simular y con galerias mucho mas completas y/o que tengan galerias de livewire las puedan compartir con otras personas. 

PD. no se si las plantillas de pcb funcionen en el livewire si alguien me pudiera aclarar esa duda se los agradeceria mucho.


----------



## mnicolau (Mar 30, 2010)

Está en la recopilación que subí en el 1º post. Ahí tenés esa librería...

Saludos


----------



## alexus (Mar 30, 2010)

las plantillas son solo para dibujar. usa el buscador del foro, ahi varios nombres de soft que podes adquirir.


----------



## dragondgold (Mar 31, 2010)

Las resistencias de 5 y 10W ya las subieron pero faltan las de 2 y 7W cerámica

Saludos!

PD: Mariano como haces poner los esquemas y placas que presentas en formato PDF?


----------



## PAKO_YANKE (Abr 3, 2010)

hola mnicolau tengo un problema copio las plantillas y las pego en la libreria pero algunas no las reconoce ni actualiza yo creo que ni se da cuenta de que ahi estan que puedo hacer?


----------



## mnicolau (Abr 3, 2010)

dragondgold dijo:


> PD: Mariano como haces poner los esquemas y placas que presentas en formato PDF?



Fijate por acá:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/tutorial-exportar-e-imprimir-formato-pdf-31953/

Ahí expliqué cómo hacerlo.

Pako, lo que tenés que haces es copiar todas las plantillas en la carpeta "Library", en el directorio del soft. Haciendo esto, cuando abras el Wizard, van a aparecer automáticamente las nuevas librerías en la lista.

Saludos


----------



## PAKO_YANKE (Abr 4, 2010)

bueno mnico gracias por la seriedad te explico lo hice de esa manera pero el sotf no detecta algunas librerias como las resistencias etc


----------



## gnextinc (Abr 10, 2010)

Tyranitar, el TDA2005 que subiste funciona bien para uno 2004 ?, si sabes hazmelo saber


----------



## mnicolau (Abr 10, 2010)

gnextinc dijo:


> Tyranitar, el TDA2005 que subiste funciona bien para uno 2004 ?, si sabes hazmelo saber



Si revisabas las hojas de datos de ambos te dabas cuenta que son "multiwatt 11" los dos, con lo cual comparten la misma plantilla.

Saludos y bienvenido al foro.


----------



## gnextinc (Abr 11, 2010)

Gracias mnicolau por la respuesta, pero me acabé de dar cuenta que la plantilla que subieron para el PCB Wizard del TDA2005 está mal hecha, me dí cuenta al intentar meter las patillas... pero nada, se agradece el intento prolomenos.. me tocará medir a regla pura :S..

Saludos,
Samil Lama


----------



## mnicolau (Abr 11, 2010)

Hola, esa plantilla está bien hecha, acabo de revisar las medidas del mismo. Tal vez lo estás imprimiendo mal...

Saludos


----------



## TRONITRONIX (Abr 24, 2010)

olas soy tronitronix espero aportar mucho a este foro pero primero revisasre sus aportes y aver si hago io algunos saludos


----------



## beto3574 (Abr 29, 2010)

compañeros yo instalo las librerias y todo bien...pero tengo una duda...estas librerias no me aparecen en el livewire,,,,como hago para integrarlas al livewire??? o no se puede hacer esto???


----------



## mnicolau (Abr 29, 2010)

Nop.. no se puede. Si querés armar el esquema para el auto-ruteo, hacelo en Pcb Wizard directamente, ahí podés armar las plantillas. Si los querés para simularlos, no podés agregar componentes al Livewire, usá algún otro soft para eso.

Saludos


----------



## beto3574 (Abr 29, 2010)

hola nicolau gracias por tu respuesta...ahora me estoy matando con algo ke debe ser una bobada...mira hice un triac y segui los pasos para aguergarlo a la libreria y efectivamente me aparece en la de circuitos..pero en la de pcb componentes no aparece...como hago???


----------



## oscarcorrad (May 1, 2010)

Hola alguien que me pueda dar una mano y pasarme la memoria plcc32 pero de 32 patas smd,estuve haciendo una pero como es tan chiquita la memoria me cuesta vincularla con el circuito pienso que algo estoy haciendo mal y hace dias que estoy y no doy pico en bola, me leei el tutorial para hacer componentes e hice varios pero a la hora de vincularlo al circuito de los pines no se unen,si alguien lo tiene hecho y me lo puede pasar se le voy agradeser desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## ALE777 (May 14, 2010)

Hola! estoy aprendiendo a hacer componentes nuevos y agrandando la libreria de este lindo y practico programa...estoy ahora haciendo un puente rectificador 1000V 1,5A (de los cilindricos de 4 patitas). cuando envio el dibujo al "Real World", todo OK, pero cuando vuelvo a la pestaña "Normal", quedan los cuadros de texto que agregue (y que me asegure pasen al Real World). Una imagen vale mas que 1000 palabras:










Si mando los cuadros de texto a "BACKGROUND" desaparecen tambien en el Real World...que estoy haciendo MAL???

DEJO EL LINK DEL PDF DE DONDE ESTOY SACANDO LOS DATOS:
http://www.sycelectronica.com.ar/semiconductores/W10M.pdf

Y ADJUNTO EL ARCHIVO DEL COMPONENTE...

                        Saludos, y Gracias!!!


----------



## mnicolau (May 14, 2010)

Hola Ale, en lugar de usar un cuadro de texto, usá una "Copper Label", le ponés "real components" como layer y listo. La única contra, creo que no se puede cambiarle el color, queda negro por defecto si mal no recuerdo...

Saludos


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (May 14, 2010)

Hola alguien tiene por casualidad la librería de un conector RJ11 de 4 contactos..??


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (May 15, 2010)

Bueno como necesitaba este componente (RJ11 DE CUATRO CONTACTOS)...decidí realizarlo yo mismo..también realicé una librería para el conector RJ45 con LED y bobinas de filtrado marca TYCO que vende elemon electronica en BSAS.


----------



## choquera79 (May 18, 2010)

Buenos días!Quiero representar en el PCB Wizard 3.50 un MAX232 y no sé cómo hacerlo si alguien me pudiera decir cómo hacerlo. Gracias.Un saludo


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (May 18, 2010)

es un dip16...está en la librería del programa


----------



## choquera79 (May 18, 2010)

Sí de eso ya me di cuenta, mi problema ahora es que me gustaria modificar la posición de los pines, que no fueran seguidos del 1 al 8 en un lado y del 9 al 16 en el otro, poderlos distribuir para que las conexiones sean más sencillas.Gracias!!Un Saludo


----------



## mnicolau (May 18, 2010)

Choquera, vos estás queriendo modificar el símbolo del IC me imagino, para eso podés crear un símbolo nuevo tal como lo indico en el tutorial y le asignás la plantilla existente que te comentó Moyano.

Moyano, gracias por la plantilla. Si tenés ganas armale la parte real también así ya lo voy agregando para en algún momento subir una nueva recopilación.

Saludos


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (May 19, 2010)

Dale veo si me armo algo como para que se vea algo mejor mas real..después en cuanto tenga tiempo subo más plantillas


----------



## alexus (May 21, 2010)

hola, alguien tiene algun diseño de cristales? y conectores PL hembra?


----------



## alexus (May 22, 2010)

otra cosa, que me di cuenta hoy al momento de tener que usar el soft, no tiene db9!!

si pudiera encantado los diseñaba, pero no tengo casi tiempo.

alguien me puede colaborar?


----------



## g.corallo (May 22, 2010)

hola alexus tiene el conector db9 esta en la etiqueta:sockets/d-type sockets


----------



## alexus (May 23, 2010)

gracias g.corallo!


----------



## choquera79 (May 24, 2010)

Buenos días, necesito reducir el tamaño de las bases de los pines (topos) de los componentes y no sé cómo hacerlo, de los elementos que aparecen en la librería, por ejemplo de un DB9, de un DIL 16,.....Gracias. Un saludo


----------



## mnicolau (May 24, 2010)

Hola, tendrías que armar una plantilla nueva. Las existentes no se pueden modificar.

Saludos


----------



## beto3574 (May 26, 2010)

vea pues una andaluza en el foro...casi no se ven por estos lados,,,muy pocas chokeras


----------



## 4LEJANDRO (May 27, 2010)

Holasss, necesito q me ayuden un poco, necesito hacer un quemador de pic, el cual lo estoy realizando con el pcb wizard, pero no lo puedo terminar necesito el esquema del conector db9, ya q el q hay en el pcb wizard es para a etapa de pistas, yo necesito el esquema electrico,,,,, ayudenme por favor. Creo q no soy el unico q necesita de esta ayuda..........


----------



## g.corallo (May 27, 2010)

hola usando un conector de sil osea de una ilera de pines de 9 pines en el esquema lo solucionas

saludos.


----------



## mnicolau (May 27, 2010)

Hola, podés usar el tutorial del 1º post para hacer el símbolo del db9 como más te guste.

Bienvenido al foro.

Saludos


----------



## 4LEJANDRO (May 27, 2010)

Gracias g.corallo por tu pronta respuesta, de verdad te lo agradezco, ahora si podre realizar mi quemador de pic, gracias..........


----------



## rascueso (May 29, 2010)

para los que lo quieren usar en planos electricos subo el Siemens LOGO! es el primero que hago no sean viejas criticonas eh...


----------



## jriva9 (May 31, 2010)

einsamkeit123 dijo:


> buenos dias
> 
> despues de bajar el tutorial hecho por el amigo mnicolau me puse a realizar un jack hembra de 3.5mm en la cual lo agregue en la carpeta de borneras y conectores,este tutorial me sirvio de mucho, lo que tienen que hacer es bajar el archivo borneras y conectores y copiarlo a la carpeta de library  de pcb wizard ahi sustituyen el anterior archivo por este nuevo y asi podran apreciar el jack que hice ya lo probe en papel y si coinciden bien los bornes con el dispositivo, en caso de que me haya salido mal favor de indicarmelo y corregirlo ok muchas gracias.



quisiera saber como agrego ese complemento para que este en mi programa.... tengo el pcb wizard 3.5 professional edition unlimited y trate de ponerlo en la carpeta de library pero no me sale todavia.. que hago???

alguien tiene un jack 1/4 hembra ( cable de instrumento ) ?? lo necesitoo !!

el de mnicolau solo me sale en ( ctrl+f3) y no en ctrl+f2) entonces no se como conectarlo asi :s


----------



## dj-quijote (Jun 10, 2010)

hola que tal me llamo jose, estudio electronica en primer año... bueno despues de copiar esquemas y pcb´s oi he realizado mi primer pcb del stk4211ii espero que les sirva, y si ay algun problema o error avisenme.. gracias
el diseño esta en pcb wizard.


----------



## raxije (Jun 15, 2010)

Lo acabo de bajar y me gusto mucho. Gracias.


----------



## umaes (Jun 15, 2010)

Hola, alguno de ustedes ha dibujado integrados con dos o mas componentes, por ejemplo he intentado dibujar el 74 ls 112 que tiene dos Flip Flop, en las plantillas del pcb cuando hay varios componentes en un mismo integrado los diferencia por letra, pero no he sabido como lograr esto, ¿alguno sabe como hacerlo?


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jun 15, 2010)

Hola a todos les quiero comentar algo que quizá ya han visto pero es de suma importancia a la hora de crear PCB con el PCB wizard !
Como a todos nos ha pasado alguna vez hemos tenido que crear una placa para un diseño...para eso necesitamos un soft ...hasta ahora yo personalmente he usado PCBW y Eagle ambos exelentes soft.
El problema que me ha estado molestando siempre que he querido hacer un plano de masas en PCBW ha sido que parte de dicho plano de masas no sale en la impresion y mi circuito a veces tiene masas flotantes o ruidos debido a ese problema y lo tengo que terminar corrijiendo a mano lo cual es muy impractico.
Ahora el maestro MNICOLAU me ha mostrado como hacer para eliminar dicho error:
Primero vamos a abrir un diseño previo que contenga plano de masas o copper label en PCBW:





Ahora le damos click en imprimir y seleccionamos Artwork para imprimir lo que se va a transferir al PCB.




Ahora van a ver que el PDF ha salido con un error de impresion ...esto no se debe al programa de lectura de pdf ....sino al PCBwizard....





Para eliminar este problema abrimos nuestro diseño con el programa Circuit Wizard ( version completa ). 
Si tenemos pistas hechas en el lado de componentes tendremos que imprimir el lado de componentes 
y el lado de soldaduras de forma separada...




Ahora lo vamos a imprimir del lado de soldaduras:




Y por ultimo vemos el resultado de la placa sin los molestos errores:





Bueno espero que esta breve explicación les haya servido para correjir este problema !!

Un saludo !


----------



## TiTaNB009 (Jun 16, 2010)

*esto esta genial..........ahora intentare hacer algunos componentes y pronto lo subire*


----------



## mnicolau (Jun 16, 2010)

Excelente Moyano, gracias por armar el tutorial 

Saludos


----------



## alexvar96 (Jun 21, 2010)

esta es mi primera incursion en este tema, necesito orientacion estoy tratando de hacer un dibujo para pasarlo a circuito impreso
tengo el diagrama en digital y trate de pasarlo a pcbwizar y dice que no se puede.
empece a dibujar el circuito en livewire y ahora tengo una duda el integrado 556 dual timer, tengo entendido que es de 14 pines em mi diagrama y el que sale en el dibujo es de 8 pines.
si alguien me puede ayudar. iba a preguntar como subir el diagrama pero fui a avanzados y me diò la opcion. agradezco su ayuda, excelente foro.


----------



## HADES (Jun 21, 2010)

Ese esquematico si se puede hacer en livewire y luego convertirlo a pcb con el PCBWizard lo que pasa es que al seleccionar el 555 le das click derecho al integrado y te saca los models o modelos y aparece la version 556 que no es mas que 2 555 en un solo empaquetado ahora ya lo podes hacer salu2!

HADES


----------



## peterpanocho (Jun 24, 2010)

por favor ponerlo cuando lo tengas listo, yo también estoy con el transmisor FM y los necesito.

Gracias de antemano !!

tomcat, cuando tengas la antena y el mic elect, favor de pasarlos, también los necesito para el transmisor FM.

Gracias !!


----------



## HIRHOSHY (Jun 24, 2010)

he leido todos los post, desde el primero al ultimo valga la redundancia, simplemente felicidades a todos,  muy buen post, siempre hay algo que se aprende dia a dia, al igual que muchos, este programa LIVEWIRE & PCB WIZARD es el mas sencillo y comodo  de  usar , pero en uno de los post , sobre la libreria del DB9 como se lo haria para que que exista en livewire, pues el pcb wizard lo tiene, pero si se quiere  usar solo el live wire es muchisimo mas practico , pero lamentablemente no hay solucion? cuando se quiere poner las bases estos no coinciden en los puntos mismos del livewire, haber si alguien tiene una forma o idea de solucionar esto, por lo demas muy bien a todos


----------



## Renoxxx (Jun 25, 2010)

Buenas a todos, bueno soy soy algo novato con esto del PCB Wizard y LiveWire asi que queria hacer una pequeña pregunta.

Tengo un proyecto que requiere un integrado LM393 que tiene 8 pines pero en el programa solo ahi un integrado de 8 pines que cuando le doy en models solo dice ideal, mi pregunta es si de igual manera funciona como el LM393 o debo hacer algo mas???

desde ya gracias.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jun 25, 2010)

Es lo mismo @Renoxxx



PD: Posteo la librería correjida del conector MINIDIN 6 pines tipo PS2 .. las medidas son exactas en un 90%  a la hoja de datos del conector pero no he tenido tiempo de probarla para ver si los pines encajan exactamente....el que pueda hacerme la gauchada fijese y comente..


----------



## Renoxxx (Jun 25, 2010)

Gracias Jonathan ahora ya se que no tiene ningun problema el LiveWire en interpretar el circuito XD ahora solo resta ver si me sale XD 

gracias


----------



## vtedescoe (Jun 28, 2010)

Quisiera saber si alguien tiene el pcb del FT232BL. Les dejo la web del fabricante para que lo vean. El pcb esta en Altinum (o algo asi). Se puede convertir???
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## mnicolau (Jun 29, 2010)

Hola vtedescoe, tenés que seguir los siguientes pasos:

1º Preparás un café o unos mates.
2º Leés el tutorial que dejé en el 1º post.
3º Buscás las medidas en el data (te lo adjunto).
4º Te ponés a armar la plantilla.
5º Disfrutás de tu creación y la utilizás para armar el circuito.
6º La compartís en este tema así seguimos agrandando la librería.

Saludos


----------



## anwar (Jun 29, 2010)

muy buen aporte bro estan de lujo saludos


----------



## Shunt (Jul 2, 2010)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:


> Hola a todos les quiero comentar algo que quizá ya han visto pero es de suma importancia a la hora de crear PCB con el PCB wizard ! ...
> Bueno espero que esta breve explicación les haya servido para correjir este problema !!
> Un saludo !



Maravilloso Moyano Jonathan . Tuve este problema y cree que es el problema con el programa.
Gracias por compartir.
Saludos.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jul 2, 2010)

De nada para eso estamos un saludo !


----------



## umaes (Jul 2, 2010)

Hola a todos,  alguno de ustedes ha dibujado integrados con dos o mas componentes, por ejemplo he intentado dibujar el 74 ls 112 que tiene dos Flip Flop, en las plantillas del pcb cuando hay varios componentes en un mismo integrado los diferencia por letra, pero no he sabido como lograr esto,  ¿alguno sabe como hacerlo?

Espero que alguno de ustedes pueda ayudarme Gracias.


----------



## Diego German (Jul 2, 2010)

*Exelente tema 
mnicolau una pregunta ¿usaste en la fuente smps dc dc que publicaste en este foro el mismo transformador EE42 que adjuntas en al primer post de este tema  ya que en la fuente utilisas si no me equivoco un trasformador de 6 pines por lado en cuanto al adjuntado en este tema  tiene 7 pines por lado  te agradesco de antemano por la respuesta  adjunto las imagenes para que  me entiendas a lo que me refiero 

y si es diferente que asi lo creo me podrias ayudar con los datos para diseñar la plantilla del EE42 de 6 pines por lado y si ya lo tienes me podrias facilirtar la plantilla te lo agradeceria  muchisimo * *

saludos ...*


----------



## umaes (Jul 3, 2010)

Hola a todos,  alguno de ustedes ha dibujado integrados con dos o mas componentes, por ejemplo he intentado dibujar el 74 ls 112 que tiene dos Flip Flop, en las plantillas del pcb cuando hay varios componentes en un mismo integrado los diferencia por letra, pero no he sabido como lograr esto,  ¿alguno sabe como hacerlo?

Adjunto lo que realise, para que observen el resultado, Otro detalle es que al girar el simblo las letras de identificación no giran junt con el simbolo y al pegar otro sinblo del mismo tipo me lo marca como IC2, y no como IC1-b.


Espero que alguno de ustedes pueda ayudarme Gracias.


----------



## mnicolau (Jul 3, 2010)

Hola umaes, el Wizard tiene sus limitaciones y le estás pidiendo  demasiado  
A ver... lo que deberías hacer es crear ambos flip-flops juntos, por  ejemplo uno abajo del otro y asignarles todos los pines del encapsulado,  para luego asociarle la plantilla correspondiente, en este caso sería  "16 pin DIL". 
Si armás sólo 1 flip-flop, no vas a poder asignarle los pines  correspondientes de un "16 pin DIL" y luego colocar otro flip-flop y  asignarle los pines restantes que le corresponden a ese; no sé si me entiendés. Pero de la forma  anterior que te comenté, vas a poder hacerlo, con el único inconveniente  de tener uno abajo del otro (o como quieras colocarlos) y restar algo de comodidad a la hora de hacer el  esquema.

Respecto a las letras, revisá el que te adjunto. El cambio fue colocar  "copper labels" (el del ícono "Aa") en lugar de insertar un "text box".  Ahora rota junto con el símbolo.

Diego German, gracias por el comentario...
La diferencia está en que la plantilla que usé en la smps dc-dc corresponde a un carretel en posición horizontal, mientras que la que está en la librería es uno vertical. Mañana te subo la plantilla...

Saludos


----------



## Diego German (Jul 3, 2010)

ok gracias mariano 

saludos...


----------



## mnicolau (Jul 3, 2010)

Lo prometido...

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 3, 2010)

umaes dijo:


> Hola a todos, :..........


Los colores quedan bonitos cuando estas dentro de un chat, en este Foro *NO*.
En este Foro se emplean solo cuando se quiere resaltar algún párrafo, pero no en "Todo" el comentario.


----------



## umaes (Jul 4, 2010)

Gracias *mnicolau  *tenia la esperanza de que fuera posible hacerlo, pensé que seria por falta de habilidad y de conocimiento del programa por lo que no encontraba la forma de hacerlo Ya lo había intentado dibujando los dos FF pero no me agradaba el resultado. Volveré a intentar a ver que me resulta.
      En cuanto al detalle de las letras me parece una muy buena sugerencia, agradezco tus comentarios.


----------



## rlcapo (Jul 10, 2010)

Ola a los del foro ¿me podrian pasar porfavor la plantilla del lm1876? que no la encuentro por ningun lado 
gracias.

Ignacio


----------



## mnicolau (Jul 10, 2010)

Hola, tenés la plantilla "Multiwatt 15" dentro de "Integrados de audio", esa le corresponde al LM1876.

PD: Está en la recopilación del 1º post.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo (Jul 10, 2010)

Pregunto porque no se.

Todavía no se como hacer para instalar los componentes nuevos... Ya se que hay que colocarlos dentro de la carpeta "Library" en el directorio del programa... pero no funciona. No veo nada nuevo.

Otra cosa:
No encontré un componente en la librería original del programa. Me refiero a un capacitor de 4700uF por 35V marca "REC", color negro. Supongo que algunos ya los conocerán. No hay tamaño que me coincida con los pines, o con el tamaño del cuerpo del componente...
Es que quiero hacer bien la PCB de una fuente simétrica y tengo ese problema... Me gustaría si me pueden dar una mano con esto, ya que uso mucho este programa para diseñar placas...

Muchas gracias por adelantado.
Saludos..
Tavo.


----------



## mnicolau (Jul 11, 2010)

Hola tavo, al agregar las plantillas (los archivos .pcb) en la carpeta library del soft ya deberías poder ver las carpetas con las plantillas agregadas. Las encontrás en la "PCB Component Gallery", acordate que los símbolos no fueron creados, sólo las plantillas para el PCB.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo (Jul 11, 2010)

Bueno ok, voy a seguir intentando...

Y con respecto al capacitor ese que mencioné? Supongo que es muy conocida esa marca por acá...

Gracias y saludos..


----------



## mnicolau (Jul 11, 2010)

Tenés una librería llamada "Capacitores Varios", ahí podés encontrar capacitores de distintos diámetros y me acuerdo haber usado una de ellas para un 4700[uF] x 35[V].

Saludos


----------



## Robo (Jul 12, 2010)

hola gente, estaba en estos dias haciendo un pcb en ese programa y me faltaban unos componentes(en el programa) y no encontre nada en la web, asi que se los pregunto a ustedes, de donde se descargan las librerias o bibilotecas al pcb wizard o al livewire
gracias


----------



## Robo (Jul 12, 2010)

Muchas gracias!!!!!, no sabia que tambien se le llamaba plantillas, si lo hubiera sabido habria buscado
saludos!


----------



## toralejo (Jul 13, 2010)

alguno tiene el conector usb hembra tipo A para el pcb wizard?
lo he buscado por todo lado y aun no lo encuentro
lo necesito para hacer un programador AVR usb
gracias


----------



## beto3574 (Jul 15, 2010)

hola alguien me podria recordar como cambio en el pcb para ke los pads de los integrados no me salgan redondos si no rectangulares??' formatee mi ekipo y reinstale y la verda no doy com lo hice...gracias saludos¡¡¡


----------



## mnicolau (Jul 15, 2010)

Hola Beto, hacé click derecho en la plantilla que quieras modificar, entrá en "pads...". Ahí vas a poder cambiarle la forma y el tamaño.

Saludos


----------



## ramiroabrego (Jul 15, 2010)

Gracias. Eso tambien me sirve a mí.
Saludos


----------



## beto3574 (Jul 15, 2010)

gracias mnicolau...cuando termine el proyectico que estoy haciendo lo subire para aquel que lo quiera implementar


----------



## capacitor12uF (Jul 17, 2010)

hola puedes hacer videos tus tienes eso Camtasia Studio 6 quiero 2N3055 hacer probios plantillas para mi 
como lo haces?


----------



## oscarcito_ale (Jul 18, 2010)

Hola colegas alguien tendra la plantilla del conector de red RJ45?


----------



## mnicolau (Jul 20, 2010)

capacitor12uF dijo:


> hola puedes hacer videos tus tienes eso Camtasia Studio 6 quiero 2N3055 hacer probios plantillas para mi
> como lo haces?



Hola, no entendí muy bien lo que quisiste decir...
El encapsulado del 2N3055 está en el recopilado del 1º post.

oscarcito, si tenés un conector a mano lo podés armar fácilmente con el tutorial, sería un buen aporte...

Saludos


----------



## umaes (Jul 20, 2010)

Hola a todos. 

*mnicolau*  te agradezco el tip, y seguí tu consejo, solo con una variante, y es que no agrupe los símbolos, de esa manera, al arrastrarlos para dibujar los diagramas, los puedo acomodar de manera independiente donde mejor me conviene y si me sobrara alguno, lo puedo eliminar sin problemas, esto me hace cómodo el desarrollo de los diagramas, además al convertir a PCB logre hacer que aparezca un solo integrado con los dos Flip Flop y si elimine alguno que me sobraba, me conecta solo el que este usando.
Les anexo el resultado de lo que hice, solo tienen que seleccionar los dos y anexarlos a la librería donde mejor les convenga.
Les agradesere a todos lo examinen, y me hagan sus comentarios, ó pregunten sus dudas al respecto, ya que este* puede servir de base para crear otras librerias,* espero que les sirva.


----------



## einsamkeit123 (Jul 21, 2010)

hola jriva9 el mensaje lo explica todo lo unico que tienes que hacer es sustituir la carpeta donde se encuentran todos los componentes por el que esta adjunto en el mensaje que envie de todas formas cualquier duda me avisas


----------



## capacitor12uF (Jul 22, 2010)

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola, no entendí muy bien lo que quisiste decir...
> El encapsulado del 2N3055 está en el recopilado del 1º post.
> 
> oscarcito, si tenés un conector a mano lo podés armar fácilmente con el tutorial, sería un buen aporte...
> ...



pero si encontre eso 1 post lo que pasa yo quiero hacer yo Plantillas para PCB solo 2n3055 tu puedes hacer grabar tus pantalla luego subis video


----------



## mnicolau (Jul 22, 2010)

capacitor12uF dijo:


> pero si encontre eso 1 post lo que pasa yo quiero hacer yo Plantillas para PCB solo 2n3055 tu puedes hacer grabar tus pantalla luego subis video




Y en español...? 
Hidalgo no queda en México?


----------



## capacitor12uF (Jul 22, 2010)

mnicolau dijo:


> Y en español...?
> Hidalgo no queda en México?



hola todo respeto si soy mexicanos pero perdon no te entiendes soy sordo por escribre mal peor


----------



## mnicolau (Jul 22, 2010)

Ahh lo sospeché...
En la recopilación del 1º post ya tenés esa plantilla, es el encapsulado TO-3 que se encuentra en la carpeta "Semiconductores Varios". Por eso te decía que no hace falta que la vuelvas a crear.
Si querés crear tus propias plantillas, seguís los pasos del tutorial.

Saludos


----------



## capacitor12uF (Jul 24, 2010)

mnicolau dijo:


> Ahh lo sospeché...
> En la recopilación del 1º post ya tenés esa plantilla, es el encapsulado TO-3 que se encuentra en la carpeta "Semiconductores Varios". Por eso te decía que no hace falta que la vuelvas a crear.
> Si querés crear tus propias plantillas, seguís los pasos del tutorial.
> 
> Saludos



puedes pasar TO3D horizontal aduntar


----------



## S.W.A.T. (Jul 24, 2010)

es una excelente idea la de realizar un video tutorial de como utilizar el pcb wizard.


----------



## mnicolau (Jul 24, 2010)

Todo tuyo Capacitor... lo abrís directo con el soft.

Video tutorial para el PCB Wizard? Es un soft tan simple y sencillo que con dedicarle una hora para navegar entre las pocas opciones que tiene e ir probando, ya se lo puede conocer a fondo. 
Después entra en juego la habilidad de cada uno para armar los PCBs, eso ya no depende del soft.

Saludos


----------



## capacitor12uF (Jul 24, 2010)

mnicolau dijo:


> Video tutorial para el PCB Wizard?




si video lo subir hotfile.com y megaupload va espero

gracias por baja TO3D


----------



## capacitor12uF (Jul 31, 2010)

hola mnicolau buenas

por tiene esta protegido  No puedo abrir Group/Ungroup para editar Plantillas por que no leer numeros de pines

por favor desbloquear Group/Ungroup

mira imagen Adjuntar


----------



## Juxn3 (Ago 1, 2010)

Alguien podria pasarme una libreria para el conector mini usb tipo b de 5 Pines, este es el conector 

http://www.electan.com/catalog/conector-mini-usb-tipo-hembra-pin-para-smd-p-2872.html

y el datasheet

http://www.sigmaelectronica.net/images/548190519_sd.pdf


----------



## mnicolau (Ago 1, 2010)

Capacitor, no es que está bloqueado, sino que se convirtió el símbolo ya. Hacé click derecho en la plantilla, symbol/break symbol, ahí vas a poder desagruparlo.

Juxn3, ya que conseguiste el datasheet del conector, leé el tutorial del 1º post y la armás vos mismo.

Saludos


----------



## MIKY10 (Ago 12, 2010)

Buenas tardes.  Hermanito como hago para el pcb y la lista de componentes????  Disculpa.



babuino dijo:


> hola!!! Amigos estube trabajando en otro integrado (audio) muy muy bueno com mucha potencia y facillll de armar espero q les guste.. Una foto del cuircuito del integrado correspondiente



buenas tardes hermanito. Como harÍa con el pcb????  Y la lista de componentes... Si es tan amable me la pasa al correo????  Gracias mil...


----------



## umaes (Ago 13, 2010)

Hola a todos, vagando por la red me encontre un catalogo muy interesante que creo les puede servir a todos

Hola a todos,  vagando por la red me encontre un catalogo muy interesante que creo les puede servir a todos http://www.cirrus.com/en/pubs/proDatasheet/v15_app_databook/V15_APP_Databook_Full.pdf


----------



## soymoe (Ago 18, 2010)

Hola necesito la plantilla para el conector de impresora para puerto paralelo si alguien lo tiene que me lo pase.Gracias


----------



## mnicolau (Ago 18, 2010)

soymoe dijo:


> Hola necesito la plantilla para el conector de impresora para puerto paralelo si alguien lo tiene que me lo pase.Gracias



Hola, entrá en "connectors/sockets", ahí tenés la plantilla de ese conector "DB25"

Saludos


----------



## soymoe (Ago 18, 2010)

El conector para placa PCB como los que vienen en las impresoras son de 36 pines, y no esta en las librerias. Yo el que tengo lo saque de una epson y tiene 36 pines y es para puerto paralelo.


----------



## mnicolau (Ago 18, 2010)

Si tenés el conector a mano podés armar la plantilla sin problemas utilizando el tutorial del 1º post.

Saludos


----------



## ponchocarrillo (Ago 19, 2010)

Alguien tiene plantilla para el PIC16F628 ???


----------



## mnicolau (Ago 19, 2010)

ponchocarrillo dijo:


> Alguien tiene plantilla para el PIC16F628 ???



Andá a connectors/Dual-In-Line, la plantilla que necesitás es la "18 Pin Dil".

PD: bienvenido al foro...

Saludos


----------



## beto3574 (Ago 20, 2010)

junx3 yo estoy armando un programador que hay en otro item del foro y no he podido conseguir la bobina de 470microhenrios...vi que tu en manizales las conseguiste...me puedes vender algunas??
saludos desde neiva


----------



## ponchocarrillo (Ago 21, 2010)

Muchas gracias Mnicoulau!!! como no lo pude ver 

Sabes como puedo hacer para imprimir mi circuito en espejo, sin que quite 

los reyenos de cobre?? actualmente imprimo el mirror artwork, pero quita los 

rellenos de cobre y eso hace más tardado a la hora de ponerla en acido

Gracias


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ago 21, 2010)

@ponchocarrillo como estás...mirá yo en unos post más atras explique como se hace


----------



## ponchocarrillo (Ago 21, 2010)

Moyano Jonathan muchisimas gracias hermano!!!! me ha servido bastante
que buen foro!!! aqui ando para lo que les pueda ayudar

Saludos


----------



## Rolam (Ago 23, 2010)

Estoy en la busqueda del Jack RJ45 8P8C sencillo, sin leds, sin bobinas.

Si saben de un codigo de empresa para buscar el PDF y asi poder diseñarlo, se les agradece por todo lo alto.

Mi pequeño aporte de seguro les a hecho flata, el TO 220 en ocaciones es mejor refrigerarlo en la misma placa, recuerden usar pasta entre el componente y PCB y si se puede una area de cupper...!


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ago 23, 2010)

Busca el PDF en Digikey


----------



## JC62 (Sep 14, 2010)

Hola amigos soy nuevo en esto de la electronica y estoy intentando hacer un diseño con una toma en placa de USB 2.0 tipo A de placa,he encontrado en la pagina Oficial un pdf que no puedo subir por que es muy grande ocupa 5 megas pero que en las paginas 94 -95 describe el componente
http://www.usb.org/developers/docs/usb_20_081810.zip fichero usb_20.pdf
Si me lo pudierais facilitar mientas voy aprendiendo os lo agradeceria
Un saludo


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 14, 2010)

JC62 dijo:


> Hola amigos soy nuevo en esto de la electronica y estoy intentando hacer un diseño con una toma en placa de USB 2.0 tipo A de placa,he encontrado en la pagina Oficial un pdf que no puedo subir por que es muy grande ocupa 5 megas pero que en las paginas 94 -95 describe el componente
> http://www.usb.org/developers/docs/usb_20_081810.zip fichero usb_20.pdf
> Si me lo pudierais facilitar mientas voy aprendiendo os lo agradeceria
> Un saludo



¿ Y por que no te tomas la molestia de hacer una captura de imagen desde el PDF ?


----------



## german005 (Sep 15, 2010)

Hola como va...

Soy nuevo en este foro, hace mucho que no uso este programa y nuevamente vuelvo a necesitarlo. Bueno quería buscar si alguien había publicado librerias de este espectacular programa y me encontre con este foro.

Lo que voy a publicar seguramente ya se encuentra acá, pero no importa.
Lo que hice fue descargar sin mirar los comentarios, por eso voy a describir como poder acceder a lo que yo hice.

Es un archivo *.pcb con varios componentes (que esta comprimido en un *.rar)

. Capacitor electrolítico (diametro 18mm) 4700uf x 35v
. Fusible
. Toma conexión para 2 parlantes (se conectan los cables a lo largo)
. Diodo 6A
. Potenciómetro 25k Estereo (los que tienen 6 patas en forma recta "una a continuacion de la otra")
. Mismo potenciometro reformado
. Potenciometro 100k Lineal Estereo (con la diferencia del anterior es que tiene 3 patas en linea recta y las otras 3 a su par)
. Transistor 2N2222
. Transistor 2N2222 Invertido
. TDA2050 (En tres versiones distintas)

Para importalo ir:
Tools --> Library --> Install library...
Listo ya instalado.
Luego ir para poder verlo...
Seleccionar Lista desplegable (dropdown) donde estan:
 Power supplies
 Connectors
 .
 .
 .
 .
 Output components
 y justo debajo les aparecerá.
 Libreria Cristian (esto luego le pueden cambiar el nombre...)
Fin.

Muy bueno el material que encontre aquí.

Saludos Cristian.


----------



## mnicolau (Sep 16, 2010)

Muy buenos Germán, gracias por el aporte. Voy a utilizar algunos para la próxima recopilación. 

PD: Bienvenido al foro.

Saludos


----------



## german005 (Sep 21, 2010)

Muchas gracias, mnicolau

Saludos.


----------



## umaes (Sep 23, 2010)

Hola amigos, tuve que hacer plantilla de un relevador tipo THD, lo pongo a su disposición por si a alguien le sirve.


----------



## RIKYLEO (Oct 1, 2010)

alguno sabe si existe el c1246 o si se puede hacer no me he animop a hcerlo es un transistor de rf


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Oct 1, 2010)

Pero @rikyleo por que no te buscas la hoja de datos y lo haces...mariano en la primera pagina del hilo muestra como hacerlo


----------



## RIKYLEO (Oct 1, 2010)

si tengo la hoja de datos pero la verdad es que no me animo a este transistor


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Oct 3, 2010)

Pero amigo el tema no está en "no animarse" el tema está en intentar....equivocarse...volver a intentar y sino preguntá por acá y te vamos a saber ayudar.


----------



## RIKYLEO (Oct 3, 2010)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:


> Pero @rikyleo por que no te buscas la hoja de datos y lo haces...mariano en la primera pagina del hilo muestra como hacerlo



si ya estuve leyendo bastante sobre eso tambien me que dio una duda sobre el programa limwire ?se pueden poner mas componentes? y ligarlos al pcb? por que por ej para poner un
operacional en concreto como el mc 5534 no se como, perdon por la ignorancia pero he echo circuitos con el circuit maker y me ha resulto mas facil desde ya lo empece a usar hace una semana claro porahi me falta estudiarlo un poco


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Oct 3, 2010)

Si en el tutorial que dejó mariano aparece como hacerlo


----------



## umaes (Oct 25, 2010)

otro aporte por si a alguien le sirve, se trata de un TO220 montado verticalmente con disipador de calor

me falla de momento pero aqui esta


----------



## Mrjaniitho (Oct 26, 2010)

lo siento pero a mi tambien me salio mal la plantilla del tda2005 jejejeje por favor me puedan manadr un mulltiwatt 11 real por faaa siii


----------



## SERGIOD (Oct 27, 2010)

hola mariano en el primer enlace en el archivo de pdf especfificamente en el que enseñas comoo hacer un cny7c 
a partir de: 
8. Haciendo doble click en cada figura podemos seleccionar el estilo de fondo, el color del mismo. Así
quedaría el componente terminado:
desde ahi me pierdo

y por este lado me pierdo mas:
Eliminé el rectángulo exterior y armé la figura que se muestra mediante una “freeform”.
Procedemos a seleccionar todos los objetos que conforman el componente y apretamos Ctrl + G, con esto
los agrupamos, formando un solo objeto. Deben asegurarse que tanto los objetos en la vista normal, como los
de la vista real se encuentren agrupados

como es eso del free form 
y tambien eliminar uno de los cuadrados no entiendo

Que les parece mi primer intento
adjunto archivos:

no entiendo mucho ademas para el cny70
agarras un diodo y un fototransistor y para el la4440  como lo podria hacer:enfadado:


----------



## SERGIOD (Oct 28, 2010)

Ahora subo mi segundo y mejor intento
aver que les parece


----------



## mendek (Oct 31, 2010)

hola comañeros del foro 
apenas hoy se me presento un problema con el pcb wizard. 
lo que pasa es que borre sin querer borre un estilo y justamente el que sirve para imprimir 
ya probe instalando y desintelando en programa pero no vule a salir. como are para que salga?


----------



## SERGIOD (Oct 31, 2010)

uf :estudiando:aqui ba otro intento a ver si les agrada mas que los dos primeros

Hola mendec porque no vas al acceso didecto le das anticlick/propiedades/seleccionas buscar destino/seleccionas todo y lo borras todo, te quedara una carpeta bacia y esa tambien laborras y luego reinstalas todo a ver que pasa
o talves tu computadora este congelada con un deefrez


----------



## umaes (Nov 3, 2010)

SERGIOD dijo:


> uf :estudiando:aqui ba otro intento a ver si les agrada mas que los dos primeros
> 
> Hola mendec porque no vas al acceso didecto le das anticlick/propiedades/seleccionas buscar destino/seleccionas todo y lo borras todo, te quedara una carpeta bacia y esa tambien laborras y luego reinstalas todo a ver que pasa
> o talves tu computadora este congelada con un deefrez


 
Hola amigos, con todo respeto e intentando cooperar, hice algunas modificaciones al archivo que hiciste, confió que les sirva, Saludos....


----------



## SERGIOD (Nov 3, 2010)

umaes dijo:


> Hola amigos, con todo respeto e intentando cooperar, hice algunas modificaciones al archivo que hiciste, confió que les sirva, Saludos....



Hola amigo umaes te quedo genial y más parecido al circuito real
muchisimas gracias por tu colaboración, ya que tu eres mas creativo
a mi si no me sale eso de la imaginacion


----------



## SOLEARES (Nov 4, 2010)

Hola amigos,

Acabo de iniciarme con PCB Wizard y estoy intentando hacer una Placa para un seguilineas y necesito el componente CNY70.
Después de leer el tutorial del primer post, veo que ya está creado, pero al acceder al enlace, no me aparece.
Buscando lo he encontrado en la página 6 de este post. Lo he descagado, lo he guardado en la carpeta "Library", posteriormente me voy al menú Tools/Library/Install Library, selecciono el archivo bajado anteriormente y le doy a "Abrir".
En el escritorio del programa, me abre la ventana "Clip Art", la cual me aparece vacía y en las galerías de Componentes y Simbolos, no me aparece. 
Casi con toda seguridad que estoy haciendo algo mal, con lo cual, ¿alguien me puede echar una mano?
O volver a colgar la librería de este componente.
Quedo agradecido de antemano. 
Saludos.


----------



## CAYSER (Nov 5, 2010)

Saludos ,haber si te puedo ayudar ,quieres guardar o agregar una plantilla de un compomnente ala libreria,bueno es facil ,no se si has leydo el manual de como crear las plantillas de este programa,(gracias a mariano) ,pero ahy mismo esta explicado de como debes de guardarlas , en fin algo rapido,si gustas tener ordenado tus componentes en las carpetas bien ,le das click en la barra donde se ven los componentes y boton derecho ,library,new library, le pones nombre y ya esta,ahora selecciona una plantilla cualquiera que desees y click derecho,symbol y add to library,te sale un cuadro de dialogo y en el 1 recuadro selecciona ,PCB components,y en el 2 recuadro busca el nombre de la carpeta que as creado y le das ok,ya esta guardado y listo para que vuelvas a usar cuando quieras.suerte


----------



## panxorocker (Nov 7, 2010)

hola!
una pregunta...sirven para el ciruit wizard???


----------



## g.corallo (Nov 7, 2010)

panxorocker dijo:


> hola!
> una pregunta...sirven para el ciruit wizard???



ni al livewire y  al circuit wizard se le pueden poner librerias de ningun tipo


----------



## panxorocker (Nov 8, 2010)

que mal...aunque el cw tiene una libreria muy completa a veces falta uno que otro componente.
obligado a instalar nuevamente el pcb wizard


----------



## dikon (Nov 10, 2010)

hola quisiera saber si se pueden eliminar pads de un componente lla creado quisiera quitarle un par de pins a un zocalo de 28 pins para pasar con las pistas por abajo y creandolo yo no me queda bien saludos


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Nov 10, 2010)

Si querés poder modificar el tamaño de los pad's para poder pasar pistas por debajo sin mayores dificultades:


----------



## SERGIOD (Nov 12, 2010)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:


> Si querés poder modificar el tamaño de los pad's para poder pasar pistas por debajo sin mayores dificultades:



Genial tu comentario no sabia eso  me sera de gran utilidad para diseñar mis pcbs y espero que para muchos mas compañeros del foro


----------



## jrg06 (Nov 15, 2010)

Una pregunta nadie tiene un tutorial completo de PCB wizard seria una  importante colaboracion


----------



## umaes (Nov 16, 2010)

Rolam dijo:


> Mi pequeño aporte de seguro les a hecho flata, el TO 220 en ocaciones es mejor refrigerarlo en la misma placa, recuerden usar pasta entre el componente y PCB y si se puede una area de cupper...!


 

Solo por corresponder y cooperar............ Saludos


----------



## CAYSER (Nov 17, 2010)

haber jrg06, te vas a inicio /programas/New Wave Concepts/Tutorials PDFs, ay estan los tutoriales,ahora selecciones ,PCB Wizard,y ya listo a leer se a dicho .



_nota: no creo que tengas problemas con el ingles,por que están los pdf en ese idioma  universal

_otra, en este tema existe un tutorial de como crear y guardar plantillas ,creada y subida por mariano,es bueno descargalo y leelo.


----------



## jrg06 (Nov 17, 2010)

Gracias Cayser la verdad que tantas veces he abierto el livewire y el pcb y no me habia fijado en los tutoriales que traen por default


----------



## umaes (Nov 17, 2010)

jrg06 dijo:


> Gracias Cayser la verdad que tantas veces he abierto el livewire y el pcb y no me habia fijado en los tutoriales que traen por default


 

Hola amigo:

En la pagina de oficial vienen otros tutoriales, lo que no he observado es si son extras ó si son los mismos que vienen en el programa.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Nov 18, 2010)

Les dejo el conector RJ45 con led's correspondientes a los conectores de TYCO y HUAN que venden en elemon compatibles con el ENC28J60


----------



## ddmarcan (Nov 25, 2010)

Buenas noches, alguno tendrá el diseño para un acelerómetro mma7660?? las medidas en el datasheet son algo confusas...

se los agradeceré mucho


----------



## umaes (Nov 27, 2010)

ddmarcan dijo:


> Buenas noches, alguno tendrá el diseño para un acelerómetro mma7660?? las medidas en el datasheet son algo confusas...
> 
> se los agradeceré mucho


 
    Hola, veo que tu problema es que no estas familiarizado con el dibujo mecánico, en la parte superior del dibujo te aparece un letrerito que dice Top View (vista Superior)y en el dibujo veras algunas figuras hechas con lineas punteadas que son los pines que en la parte superior no se ven por eso se representan con lineas punteadas.
    Espero que esta breve explicación te sirva para que puedas realizar tu plantilla.


----------



## gialanitas (Ene 7, 2011)

Hola amigos del foro, soy nueva aqui y estaba buscando librerias de transistores smd sot-23 intente hacerlo con el tutorial pero no me estan concordan los pines son muy pequeños los transistores que necesito son los 3G(BC857C) y 1G(BC847C) MUCHAS GRACIAS


----------



## mnicolau (Ene 7, 2011)

Hola, bienvenida al foro.
Para armar las plantillas todo es cuestión de acomodar adecuadamente la "grid". Si te fijás en la siguiente imagen:



Verás que la distancia entre pines "F" es 0,075 [In], con lo cual eligiendo una distancia entre puntos en la grid de 0,025 [In] te queda justo el espaciado.

Para el caso del pin 3 que está del otro lado del encapsulado y en la mitad de la distancia entre los pines 1 y 2, sólo tenés que dividir la grid en 2, para poder ubicar justo a la mitad. Osea una grid de 0,0125 [In] es la necesaria o lo que es igual, hacer 80 sub-divisiones en el "custom grid" (con una grid spacing de 1in).

Saludos


----------



## gialanitas (Ene 11, 2011)

Hola mnicolau gracias por tu explicacion, un poco compleja pero por lo menos pude hacerle las patillas, no hice el diseño entero, ya me sirve bastante 
gracias


----------



## Tavo (Ene 28, 2011)

Que tal gente...

Una pregunta: Alguien tiene una plantilla para un núcleo tipo EE-35? Es de fuente de PC.

Puede ser Mariano (mnicolau) que vos tengas alguna de este tipo? Digo, porque has hecho muchas fuentes conmutadas...

Si no la vi a lo largo del tema, disculpas... 

Saludos.

*EDIT:*
Que boludo, no miré en la recopilación del primer post. Lo que pasa es que esta está actualizada, y tiene más cosas! :cabezon:
La del EE-33 es prefectamente compatible con la del EE-35. Coooool!!


----------



## Agucasta (Feb 10, 2011)

Gracias Mnicolau y a todos los que aportaron componentes. Ya me estoy incursionando en el PCB Wizard.
Saludos!


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Feb 18, 2011)

HOLA, amigos, lo que pasa es que sigo sin encontrar la plantilla para el USB tipo A, alguien me podria decir donde la puedo encontrar????


----------



## SERGIOD (Feb 21, 2011)

mnicolau dijo:


> Buenas, este tema está dedicado a ir agrandando la librería de PCB Wizard. Decidimos crearlo con //pollo// por el hecho de que el programa es muy simple, cómodo y fácil de usar, sin tener q definir demasiadas cosas sobre el proyecto como en algunos programas mas importantes.. pero uno de los grandes inconvenientes q tiene es la poca cantidad de componentes en su librería.
> 
> Por favor, suban cualquier otra plantilla q vayan haciendo asi vamos mejorando de a poco el programa...
> 
> ...


Disculpen la pregunta pero cuando fueron las ultimas actualizaciones de los archivos adjuntos


----------



## Agucasta (Feb 22, 2011)

el 9/7/2009. Saludos


----------



## rlcapo (Mar 14, 2011)

¿Qué plantilla uso para el 2sc3280?


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Mar 14, 2011)

mmm y la plantilla del USB hembra y macho tipo A
SALUDOS!!!


----------



## mnicolau (Mar 14, 2011)

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> mmm y la plantilla del USB hembra y macho tipo A
> SALUDOS!!!



Hola, si tenés el componente a mano, armás la plantilla siguiendo el tutorial del 1º post y solucionás tu problema.

*Gente, vayan subiendo todas las plantillas que han ido haciendo así vuelvo a actualizar la recopilación de acá a una semana o dos y seguimos completando la librería.*

Saludos


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Mar 14, 2011)

jajaja ok lo intentare pero no creo que me salga :S
SALUDOS!!!


----------



## rlcapo (Mar 14, 2011)

¿Y mi pregunta?


----------



## Tavo (Mar 14, 2011)

rlcapo dijo:


> ¿Qué plantilla uso para el 2sc3280?





rlcapo dijo:


> ¿Y mi pregunta?



Te fijaste al menos que podés hacer vos por tu parte??? 

Tenés que decir un dato fundamental: que tipo de encapsulado es.
Vamos, media pila che...

Después, te vas al final de la hoja de datos del transistor, y mirás la sección donde se especifican las medidas físicas del dispositivo... Y ahí te fijás la distancia entre PIN y PIN !!!

Simple! Si es de 5mm o 5,5mm, plantillas hay!


----------



## ankahedi (Abr 4, 2011)

hola  me gustaria saber si ya pudiste hacer una libreria en montaje superficial????? realmente necesito hacer un proyecto urgente y no se como dibujar un integrado de 80 pìnes. me seria de gran ayuda.... 
Gracias


----------



## Trinquete (Abr 4, 2011)

mnicolau ,aca te dejo plantillas en SMD estan verificadas las dimensiones,tan solo falta que le pongas el encapsulado.
Que las disfruten todos.


----------



## ankahedi (Abr 8, 2011)

hola soy nueva en el foro, ya revise el tutorial para hacer las plantillas para pcb wizard. No tengo mucha experiencia trabajando con este programa . Necesito hacer un circuito impreso para probar un integrado de 80 pines de montaje superficial estas son las especificaciones que aparecen en el componente:
NEC IRELAND 
2002 VISTEON
6013CFKC005
058M8009

No he podido conseguir el datasheet para hacer la plantilla si alguien pudiera ayudarme se lo agradeceria mucho


----------



## SERGIOD (Abr 9, 2011)

ankahedi dijo:


> hola soy nueva en el foro, ya revise el tutorial para hacer las plantillas para pcb wizard. No tengo mucha experiencia trabajando con este programa . Necesito hacer un circuito impreso para probar un integrado de 80 pines de montaje superficial estas son las especificaciones que aparecen en el componente:
> NEC IRELAND
> 2002 VISTEON
> 6013CFKC005
> ...



Lee el tutorial del inicio i cre su plantilla para eso necesitaras la hoja de datos del componente(datashets)


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Abr 9, 2011)

pues si pero SERGIOD, ankahedi dice que no encuentra los datasheets, como podria hacer la plantilla si NO encuentra los datasheets???

PD: Igual como podremos hacer nosotros las plantillas si igual no tenemos tales datahseets???
SALUDOS!!!


----------



## SERGIOD (Abr 9, 2011)

talves esta o una herramienta parecida les sirva:
http://www.mimecanicapopular.com/verherr.php?n=82
Es solo una idea


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Abr 9, 2011)

y.... porque no sacas asi las medidas del integrado que quieres y luego armas TU la plantilla como lo dice el 1er post????
SALUDOS!!!


----------



## cabeza de led (Abr 10, 2011)

son unos capos todos.  una gran ayuda saludos


----------



## Pedro Fuenzalida Vargas (Abr 23, 2011)

Hola amigos del foro. Soy nuevo en este foro pero la electronica es un tema que me interesa mucho.
He visto muchos de sus aportes y los encuentro muy interesantes y quiero felicitarlos por compartirlos.
Hace mucho que uso el pcb wizard para mis proyectos de electronica y quisiera aportar con este diseño de un potenciometro doble. espero que les sea de utilidad. un gran saludo a todos!!


----------



## Dany Electromicopa (Abr 24, 2011)

Hola todos soy nuevo en el foro y quiero agradecerles a todos por este gran aporte y sobre todo a "mnicolau" sos un master.


----------



## eniodiaz (May 1, 2011)

Gzork dijo:


> Bueno, ya lo probé y no me funcionó.
> 
> el punto es que el L298 es un driver de 15 pines y trato de vincularlo al 15 pin SIL y no me lo acepta.
> 
> ¿Algun tip o truco? Gracias




aqui te dejo la placa del driver


----------



## Elvic (May 6, 2011)

saludos 

para pedirles un favor jojo

necesito la plantilla de un conector BNC para montar en el PCB  creo que alguien lo había posteado espero que si exista pero si no me podrían pasar informes donde encontrar la hoja de medidas para crear mi propio BNC que he buscado y no he encontrado las medidas de ese componente...

gracias por leerme 
seguimos pendientes

edit: ya realice el BNC jeje espero les sirva suerte


----------



## Elvic (May 14, 2011)

saludos el BNC tiene errores, pero los he corregido para utilizarlo, de cualquier forma hagan una prueba en una hoja de papel... suerte


----------



## guerreroz17 (May 16, 2011)

Hola amigos, podría alguien decirme cual es la fecha de última recopilación de componentes para pcb wizard.
Gracias


----------



## proteus7 (May 17, 2011)

subo my library 2


----------



## luisarnoldo (May 18, 2011)

el circuit wizard trae muchas mas opsiones  es algo largo el programa pero es muy bueno saludos a todos 


mnicolau dijo:


> Buenas, este tema está dedicado a ir agrandando la librería de PCB Wizard. Decidimos crearlo con //pollo// por el hecho de que el programa es muy simple, cómodo y fácil de usar, sin tener q definir demasiadas cosas sobre el proyecto como en algunos programas mas importantes.. pero uno de los grandes inconvenientes q tiene es la poca cantidad de componentes en su librería.
> 
> Por favor, suban cualquier otra plantilla q vayan haciendo asi vamos mejorando de a poco el programa...
> 
> ...


----------



## Mastodonte Man (May 19, 2011)

las plantillas son para piezas o componentes electronicos, no para circuitos ya construidos como el transmisor FM que quieres, busca en el foro diagramas e intentalo armar tu
SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Vegetal Digital (May 19, 2011)

guerreroz17 dijo:


> Hola amigos, podría alguien decirme cual es la fecha de última recopilación de componentes para pcb wizard.
> Gracias



Hola, la ultima compilación fue el Miércoles 9 de septiembre del 2009, en el archivo en el post1 lo dice en el nombr del fichero.
Saludos


----------



## moringos (May 20, 2011)

alguien me podria pasar el tda 2050 para pcb wizard


----------



## proteus7 (May 21, 2011)

aqui tienes moringo  el tda 2030 y 2050 es el mismo encapsulado  solo cambia la potencia espero te sirva


----------



## joseeduardosn (May 22, 2011)

Oigan... una pregunta (solo he*-*le*ID*o las primeras 10 paginas de este hilo)

...estoy construyendome un pedal y usando el PCB Wizard (recien tengo con él 2 semanas) no encuentro algún símbolo para la entrada del plush... el jack...
no hay simbolo para eso...  ni estereo ni mono...

Alguien me podria decir si es q*UE* ya esta a*C*a*-*en alguna página del foro??? 
o es q*UE* aun nadie lo ha creado??? y sino como hago para crearlo????


Saludos gente...!!!


----------



## joseeduardosn (May 22, 2011)

Bueno... parece que nadie lo va a crear por mi... ¬¬

Pero, aunque sea....
¿Cómo creo nuevos componentes???!!!!


----------



## mnicolau (May 22, 2011)

joseeduardosn dijo:


> Bueno... parece que nadie lo va a crear por mi... ¬¬
> 
> Pero, aunque sea....
> ¿Cómo creo nuevos componentes???!!!!



Nop... nadie va a hacer la plantilla por vos. Para eso subí el tutorial de armado de plantillas que podés encontrar en el 1º post.

*PD: aprovecho para reiterar el pedido a aquellos que tengan nuevas plantillas, así armo la nueva compilación... ya la tengo lista, pero quisiera agregar algunas plantillas más.*

Saludos


----------



## Mastodonte Man (May 23, 2011)

OK mnicolau yo si deseo ver tu lista que fuiste creando, ok, oye pero yo tengo un problema no muy grave, pero talvez sepan algo 
Cada que tengo un archivo de PCB Wizard, no habre, aparece como archivo desconocido, amenos que habra primero el programa y despues ponga abrir archivo y seleccione el archivo de PCB Wizard.
Ya intente dando en donde dice "abrir con" pero no aparece el PCB Wizard como una opcion, alguien sabe algo???
SALUDOS!!!


----------



## nikera (May 24, 2011)

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> OK mnicolau yo si deseo ver tu lista que fuiste creando, ok, oye pero yo tengo un problema no muy grave, pero talvez sepan algo
> Cada que tengo un archivo de PCB Wizard, no habre, aparece como archivo desconocido, amenos que habra primero el programa y despues ponga abrir archivo y seleccione el archivo de PCB Wizard.
> Ya intente dando en donde dice "abrir con" pero no aparece el PCB Wizard como una opcion, alguien sabe algo???
> SALUDOS!!!



A mi tambien me pasaba pero lo que hay que hacer es 
 Ir a un archivo cualquiera de pcb y darle con el boton derecho y ese menu arle a propiedades
una vez alli donde pone se abre con :  seleccionas el programa en examinar y le das a aceptar y 
ya deberia quedarse cambiado para siempre


----------



## Mastodonte Man (May 24, 2011)

Ya lo he hecho pero el PCB WIZARD no aparece como opcion, es mas no aparece por ningun lado para clikar aunque este en el escritorio
SALUDOS!!!


----------



## nikera (May 25, 2011)

busca en la carpeta del programa y no el acceso directo


----------



## Mastodonte Man (May 25, 2011)

hola, amm si ya aparece ahi el icono del programa pero al darle click se cierra la ventana de seleccion como si ya ubiera quedado pero aun sigue diciendo que no he seleccionado programa para abrirlo....
Alguna otra sugerencia???
SALUDOS!!!


----------



## nikera (May 26, 2011)

nose puedes poner un video ?¿
en winrar a poder ser
no se si se puede


----------



## Mastodonte Man (May 26, 2011)

como que un video??? en PCB WIZARD???


----------



## nikera (May 27, 2011)

un video de lo que haces para intentar abrir el archivo


----------



## Mastodonte Man (May 27, 2011)

Hola, pues ya grabe el problema pero no lo puedo subir a la pagina, aparece que pesa 2.99MB y el .RAR solo aguanta 2.00MB
QUE HAGO???


----------



## tatajara (May 27, 2011)

No lo puedes dividir en dos partes el rar?
Saludos


----------



## Mastodonte Man (May 27, 2011)

esque no creo que se pueda partir el video


----------



## malesi (May 27, 2011)

Vamos a ver lo que tarda esto en ir a moderación.

http://www.blogoff.es/2006/08/14/cortar-un-archivo-en-partes-mas-pequenas-con-winrar/

Saludos


----------



## Mastodonte Man (May 27, 2011)

Hola compañeros, preferi grabar un video nuevo, tratando que dure lo menos posible,
SALUDOS!!!


----------



## CAYSER (May 31, 2011)

haber mariano si te colaboro con un poco mas, para el armado de las plantillas,saludos:estudiando:.


----------



## guerreroz17 (Jun 1, 2011)

Hola amigos, sabe alguien donde encontrar el símbolo del conector hembra y macho modelo DB25 para poder armar un esquemático en Livewire.
Saludos y Gracias


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jun 2, 2011)

gracias marian!!!

hoy, por primera vez, empece a usar el pcb wizard para hacer un trabajo pago, una copia de una placa con 2 flip flop jk que sirve para controlar una maquina que fabrica helado(del tipo espuma de afeitar)

saludos


----------



## tatajara (Jun 5, 2011)

Huuu muchas gracias mariano 
Me vino al pelo jaja justo descargue la versión original 
Saludos


----------



## mnicolau (Jun 5, 2011)

De nada compañeros, a seguir aportando 

Gracias Fogonazo por la actualización.

Saludos


----------



## Diego German (Jun 7, 2011)

Muy bueno mariano 



Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Hola compañeros, preferi grabar un video nuevo, tratando que dure lo menos posible,
> SALUDOS!!!



Hola mastodonte man para grabar tus videos proba con camtasia 

saludos...


----------



## maxip (Jun 23, 2011)

Hola gente, soy nuevo en esto, necesito de su ayuda, estoy realizando un proyecto y no encuentro por ningún lado una librería para un zocalo de memoria SD, si es que alguien la tiene agradecería si me la puede facilitar.


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Jun 23, 2011)

maxip dijo:


> un zocalo de memoria SD.......



 pues que piensas hacer???? un lector de SD, si funciona pasas el diagrama no?
SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Jun 27, 2011)

Hola amigos, estaba diseñando un PCB cuando me di cuenta que una plantilla importante falta, es la plantilla para RCA, para poder poner entradas y salidas de audio directo a la placa como DVD.
Alguien la tendra???


----------



## begejo (Jun 30, 2011)

Hola mis amigos,antes que nada quiero felicitarlos por el entusiasmo con que participan y aportan ,soy nuevo en el foro y por falta de tiempo no habia tenido la oportunidad de agregar unos pequeños detalles que a más de alguien le será de utilidad con respecto al PCB wizard, el que uso hace algun tiempo;En primer lugar, siendo la librería discreta he tenido que hacer varios trucos para realizar una placa,creo que no hay elementos que no se puedan plasmar en el PCB.Por ej. un 3055 que no estaba en la librería Se usan pad dimensionados siguiendo las medidas del datasheet(Una vez que el circuito esté enrutado eliminar el elemento que se colocó en su reeplazo que puede ser algo similar en dimensiones ,para luego enrutar  en forma manual ya sea cambiando o eliminando pistas ,agregando pad etc.),con los conectores DBXXXX se hace lo mismo y para hacer mas exactas las medidas no hay que olvidar la ampliación hasta 400 veces que nos ofrece este lindo y a la véz mesquino programa.Con respecto a la consulta que hace MASTODONTE MAN le sugiero seguir los pasos antes señalados.Una última sugerencia,antes de procesar la placa con el mouse arrastrar esta ,copiar y pegarla en word ,sacar una fotocopia y verificar los elementos sobreponiendolos en esta última para luego sacar la tranparencia y seguir con el proceso. Saludos cordiales


----------



## Vanlink (Jul 4, 2011)

hola alguien me pudiera ayudar, como blokeo las lineas de union de un componente a otro ,pork cuando las muevo cambian de lugar, mas bien kisiera k no se movieran esas lineas como el circuit maker  , ya k se usar mas el conjunto de programas wizard , si alguien sabe por favor enviar repuesta a mi correo cjunier-16@hotmail.com


----------



## begejo (Jul 4, 2011)

VanlinK,tienes que hacer otra línea o pista de unión entre los puntos que seleccionaste,luego borras la anterior.
Saludos


----------



## biker2k3 (Jul 13, 2011)

tengo un problema, baje las librerias de las resistencias SMD de aca, pero lo que me caga es que hice una placa doble y la resistencia me aparece en ambas caras y me caga la placa, trate de ponerla que aparezca de una sola cara pero no pude :/


----------



## begejo (Jul 13, 2011)

Nunca me ha ocurrido eso,pero lo podrás solucionar copiando la resistencia,la pegas fuera de la placa, luego borras las otras,arrastras la que pusiste fuera al lugar que corresponde para luego llenar la pista del otro lado.Cuéntame como te fué.


----------



## biker2k3 (Jul 14, 2011)

si ya se lo que tuve que hacer es copiar la placa 2 veces y en una borrar las resistencias que van arriba y en otra las de abajo pero no es la idea, es un bardo asi. Osea las resistencias y componentes comunes podes elegir de que lado aparecen pero con las SMD que baje de aca no me deja, me aparecen de las 2 caras :/


----------



## begejo (Jul 14, 2011)

No recuerdo quien subió esas plantillas,habria que revisar el foro,seguramente no son compatibles con el programa, algo ocurre.Pero lo remediaste que es lo importante,en el futuro cuando tengas que incorporar una resistencia SMD reemplázala por cualquier elemento que tenga esas dimensiones ; Ahora no olvides que esas plantillas son un aporte al foro y la labor nuestra como colaboradores es de informar de  la falencia que  originó su aplicación en tu circuito de doble faz ,tratemos de encontrar la explicación y  la solución,tenemos tarea.


----------



## mnicolau (Jul 14, 2011)

begejo dijo:


> No recuerdo quien subió esas plantillas,habria que revisar el foro,seguramente no son compatibles con el programa, algo ocurre.Pero lo remediaste que es lo importante...



Las SMD funcionan sin problemas ya que para el soft son exactamente igual a las demás plantillas, he realizado varios proyectos con ellas.

Lo que hay que hacer es click derecho en el componente (una vez colocado en su lugar) / pads. Ahí tienen la opción "Layers" que te permite ubicar la misma en la cara superior, en la inferior, o en ambas.

PD: Tené en cuenta luego que la vista "Atwork" es la vista por defecto del PCB y ella muestra ambas caras. Tenés que utilizar "Solder Side Atwork" y "Component Side Atwork", dentro de "More.." para ver ambas caras por separado.

Saludos


----------



## begejo (Jul 14, 2011)

Gracias Minicolau
Un abrazo


----------



## biker2k3 (Jul 14, 2011)

Muchas graciasss mnicolau tenes razon funciona joya asi!

No se si sabían ya pero por las dudas les cuento que para que las librerías del pcb wizard anden en el circuit wizard solo hay que cambiarles la extensión de .pcb a .cwz


----------



## biker2k3 (Jul 14, 2011)

Estoy probando el DesignSpark y esta bueno porque te hace la placa en 3D y parece tener bastantes librerias, pero el diseño no es tan amigable y me estoy volviendo loco para hacer una linea en diagonal jaja cosa que con el pcb wizard es facilisimo y tb podes dejar apretado el ALT para moverla libremente.

Por otro lado tb estoy probando el Circuit Wizard y esta muy bueno, es compatible con pcb wizard solo tienen que cambiar la extensión .


----------



## biker2k3 (Jul 14, 2011)

Alguien tiene plantillas de cristales?
Y del receptor infrarrojo TSOP 1738


----------



## maxi1330 (Jul 25, 2011)

alguien tiene la plantilla de los leds tipo piraña? gracias


----------



## cesar castro (Jul 27, 2011)

MIS TRANSISTORES 2SC 3858 Y EL PUENTE DE 35 AMP 400V
"TAMAÑO REAL"


----------



## Pedro Fuenzalida Vargas (Jul 30, 2011)

Aca te dejo la plantilla para el TSOP1738 espero que te sirva. Saludos


----------



## ixak1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Existen plantillas para leds smd de algunos modelos comerciales ?


----------



## begejo (Sep 7, 2011)

Habría que tener las dimensiones de estos o consultar en el data,hay varios tipos dependiendo de la potencia y otra características.
Saludos


----------



## biker2k3 (Sep 7, 2011)

Pedro Fuenzalida Vargas dijo:


> Aca te dejo la plantilla para el TSOP1738 espero que te sirva. Saludos



Muchas gracias igual me hice una pero voy a ver si esta esta mejor


----------



## mrkcc (Sep 9, 2011)

gracias con tu permiso voy a usar uno para un pequeño proyecto


----------



## gerardo tovar (Sep 17, 2011)

hola compañeros 
alguien tendra la plantilla del TA8210 para pcb wizard


gracias


----------



## Gabriel114 (Sep 23, 2011)

Hola amigos, disculpen si este no es el lugar apropiado pero  soy un novato en esto de hacer circuitos en placa, eh realizado unos pocos nomas, de hecho me arme un diagrama de una alarma en el PCB wizard pero me imprime mal, cortando una parte (siempre la misma) tengo una foto aca pero no se como mandarselas,  veo que la tienen clara capas que se les ocurre que puede ser, un abrazo y gracias!!


----------



## begejo (Sep 23, 2011)

Hola Gabriel,para enviar la solo tienes que abrir la barra de herramientas, ( insertar imagen) adjuntarla y enviar.
Suerte


----------



## norman sanchez (Sep 23, 2011)

hola compañeros quiisiera pedriles una recomendacion necesito imprimir una placa del tamaño carta masomenos pero en eagle me dice maximo 100m x 80 mm no me sirve que programa me recomiendan para una dimension asi gracias...


----------



## Gabriel114 (Sep 23, 2011)

Gracias!! ahi subi la imagen, como se ve me imprime en blanco el  sector dentro del cuadrado negro que deberia seguir saliendo el circuito, si alguien se da cuenta cual puede ser el problema se lo agradeceria! saludos!!


----------



## BITOJOJOBITO (Sep 30, 2011)

Hola compañeros buenos dias, soy nuevo en el foro, y no sé como me desenvolveré. Tengo un problema y es que he creado una libreria en PCBWizard y sin problema, pero al buscarla en LiveWire, no está, entonces cómo tengo que diseñar el circuito. gracias de antemano.


----------



## davidjtr (Oct 8, 2011)

yo soy nuevo en electronica y tengo que hacer un proyecto escolar con este integrado, me salvaron sino ubiera tebido que hacer la placa a mano muchas gracias por tu contribucion : )

hola esta bueno el aporte acobo de registrarme en el foro y he estado buscando el simbolo del tda2002 para crear un circuito pictorico en el pcb wizard no se si me puedes ayudar con este asunto. de atemano gracias por cualquier ayuda


----------



## Reinaldo (Oct 17, 2011)

Excelente trabajo amigo, yo trabajo mucho con este programa para la facu, y suelo usar componentes cuyo footprint no esta incluido en las librerías de PCBWizard, en cuanto tenga un tiempo voy a subir algunos Footprints, gracias!!!!!!


----------



## extrapalapaquetetl (Oct 28, 2011)

Muchas gracias por la contribucion me ha servido bastante.


----------



## gesteve (Nov 2, 2011)

hola alguien me podria explicar como hacer y/o donde encontrar un tutorial en español en el que se detalle como crear librerias para "_PCB Wizard_" y si pudiera ser el de "_Livewire_"tambien.
gracias.


----------



## begejo (Nov 2, 2011)

Hola,al comienzo de este hilo  y en varias páginas más hay bastante material.(17-12 2007 ) pag nº1.
saludos


----------



## gesteve (Nov 2, 2011)

alguien me podria decir si hay alguna manera de hacer que en el programa _Livewire_ los pines de VSS y VDD del cd4017 no esten predeterminados...¿?


----------



## DavidMJ (Nov 4, 2011)

Hola a todos, muchisimas gracias por sus aportes, pero laguien tiene una libreria de bobinas integradas en la placa? o algun manual para hacerlas. muchas gracias 
salu2


----------



## mayky (Nov 6, 2011)

las librerias de pcbwizard son compatibles con las de circuitwizard?
pregunto esto ya que los dos son de la misma compañia
saludos


----------



## rodrigocuellar (Nov 14, 2011)

donde lo puedo descargar ese programa lo nesecito Urgente!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## gesteve (Nov 14, 2011)

te lo puedes descargar de 
saludos


----------



## SERGIOD (Nov 14, 2011)

gesteve dijo:


> te lo puedes descargar de
> saludos



son demos o originales porque esta prohibido subir links piratas


----------



## DavidMJ (Nov 15, 2011)

alguien sabe hacer bobinas integradas en la placa? por favor?


----------



## nagy (Nov 24, 2011)

buenas gente soy muy nuevo en esto y queria diseñar una pequeño amplificador con un AN7178 el cual se me ocurrio realizarlo en pcb wizard pero no estaba en la libreria este integrado el cual lo diseñe viendo tutoriales en youtube pero el problema es q no logro ensamblarlo en el cuircuito q creo si alguien me pudiera ayudar se lo agradesco
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=63524&stc=1&d=1322157108


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Dic 6, 2011)

Disculpa amigo mnicolau, de casualidad tendras la plantilla del LM7805 como la que usaste en el voltimetro digital en https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/proyecto-completo-fuente-fija-regulable-voltimetro-digital-17708/ ???

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## mnicolau (Dic 6, 2011)

Hola compañero, en la recopilación del 1º post está la librería. La vas a encontrar en la categoría "Semiconductores varios", con el nombre "TO-220" (Posición Horizontal).

Saludos


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Dic 6, 2011)

Disculpa amigo, pero en la parte de semiconductores varios, solo me habre una especie de circuito integrado de audio.... espero tus respuestas

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Pedro Fuenzalida Vargas (Dic 12, 2011)

nagy dijo:


> buenas gente soy muy nuevo en esto y queria diseñar una pequeño amplificador con un AN7178 el cual se me ocurrio realizarlo en pcb wizard pero no estaba en la libreria este integrado el cual lo diseñe viendo tutoriales en youtube pero el problema es q no logro ensamblarlo en el cuircuito q creo si alguien me pudiera ayudar se lo agradesco
> Ver el archivo adjunto 63524



Hola amigo. Bueno revise tu diseño y no encuentro errores en el. Podrias especificar cual es el problema para poder ayudarte? saludos


----------



## nagy (Dic 14, 2011)

Pedro Fuenzalida Vargas dijo:


> Hola amigo. Bueno revise tu diseño y no encuentro errores en el. Podrias especificar cual es el problema para poder ayudarte? saludos



si el problema es q al crear la placa en el pcb no me aparece o algo estoy haciendo mal... ahi te deje el circuito que quiero hacer con ese integrado q me esta complicando. y muchas gracias por la ayuda a todos


----------



## Gustavo.gmb (Dic 19, 2011)

mnicolau dijo:


> Buenas, este tema está dedicado a ir agrandando la librería de PCB Wizard. Decidimos crearlo con //pollo// por el hecho de que el programa es muy simple, cómodo y fácil de usar, sin tener q definir demasiadas cosas sobre el proyecto como en algunos programas mas importantes.. pero uno de los grandes inconvenientes q tiene es la poca cantidad de componentes en su librería.
> 
> Por favor, suban cualquier otra plantilla q vayan haciendo asi vamos mejorando de a poco el programa...
> 
> ...



estan los simbolos para livewire????, descargue los archivos pero solo estan los componentes fisicos, no los simbolos :/


----------



## SERGIOD (Ene 2, 2012)

Gusfavio no se si leiste bien el titulo del post:
*Plantillas para PCB Wizard*
solo es para pcb wizard y no para livewire; segun tengo entendido no se puede aumentar en ese porgrama nada


----------



## Gustavo.gmb (Ene 2, 2012)

SERGIOD dijo:


> Gusfavio no se si leiste bien el titulo del post:
> *Plantillas para PCB Wizard*
> solo es para pcb wizard y no para livewire; segun tengo entendido no se puede aumentar en ese porgrama nada



siii, pero pensaba q tal vez venian archivos ya vinculados con el otro, que mal


----------



## SERGIOD (Ene 2, 2012)

no, no es así  pero aun así con pcb wizard se hace maravillas


----------



## juancame (Ene 5, 2012)

HADES dijo:


> Ese esquematico si se puede hacer en livewire y luego convertirlo a pcb con el PCBWizard lo que pasa es que al seleccionar el 555 le das click derecho al integrado y te saca los models o modelos y aparece la version 556 que no es mas que 2 555 en un solo empaquetado ahora ya lo podes hacer salu2!
> 
> HADES




Hola soy novato en el manejo del circuit wizard, llegue aca por la pregunta que estas respondiendo, sin embargo a pesar de hacer lo que dices (click derecho , ver los modelos) no hallo manera de que cambie la forma en que muestra el 556 (sigue apareciendo con 8 pines en vez de 14), necesito terminar el esquematico para poder armar el pcb, alguien sabe que hacer?


----------



## Tavo (Ene 17, 2012)

Necesito que me tiren una mano. No pude encontrar por ningún lado una plantilla para un Multiwatt de *23 patas...*
Tengo intenciones de armar un TDA8571J para un amigo, pero no encontré la plantilla. Intenté hacer el PCB con la de 25 pines, pero esos dos últimos que sobran me complican la vida...

¿Alguien hizo la plantilla *Multiwatt de 23 pines?*

Muchas gracias!

Saludos.


----------



## prugar (Ene 17, 2012)

Amigos foristas
Si alguno me puede ayudar  a resolver este  problema: Hago un circuito con PCBWIZARD lo  dibujo todo bien incluso la impresion todo bien PERO si  quiero enviarlo a un correo elctronico haciendo clik en SEND
nada  no hace nada (me dice que esta deshabilitado)  pero  desde otra      portatil con  sistema vista
si me lo envia. /?como habilito la funcion de email ?


----------



## mnicolau (Ene 17, 2012)

Hola Tavo, agarrá la plantilla del multiwatt 25, hacele un "break symbol", desagrupá los componentes, eliminá los 2 pads sobrantes, acortá los elementos que conforman la plantilla y listo el multiwatt 23.

prugar, qué versión del soft tenés instalado?

Saludos


----------



## Tavo (Ene 17, 2012)

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola Tavo, agarrá la plantilla del multiwatt 25, hacele un "break symbol", desagrupá los componentes, eliminá los 2 pads sobrantes, acortá los elementos que conforman la plantilla y listo el multiwatt 23.



Mariano..................... *SOS GROSO!!*  

Intuje que esa función debió existir, pero no la encontraba! Espectacular, resolví el problema en menos de 20 segundos! 

Gracias por la "técnica", está interesante. 

Saludos!

PS: Me quedó la confusión gramatical con lo de "debió existir", me parece que no es la forma correcta...


----------



## mnicolau (Ene 17, 2012)

De nada che!

Lo único que te queda es volver a agrupar todo y crear el símbolo para esa plantilla (y compartirlo en este thread ).

De paso te dejo 2 ICs multiwatts con distinta "vista real" por si te interesa adaptar alguno de ellos.

Saludos


----------



## prugar (Ene 17, 2012)

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola Tavo, agarrá la plantilla del multiwatt 25, hacele un "break symbol", desagrupá los componentes, eliminá los 2 pads sobrantes, acortá los elementos que conforman la plantilla y listo el multiwatt 23.
> 
> prugar, qué versión del soft tenés instalado?
> 
> Saludos



Tengo instalada la version pcbwizard 3.5  1997  2004
Gracias



Hola
la version  es pcbwizard 3.5   1997 2004
Saludos


----------



## elcordobes50 (Ene 31, 2012)

Alguien tiene la paltinlla transformador ei 33


----------



## mnicolau (Ene 31, 2012)

elcordobes50 dijo:


> Alguien tiene la paltinlla transformador ei 33



Está en la recopilación del 1º post. Es la plantilla que uso para las SMPS.

Saludos


----------



## mnicolau (Feb 3, 2012)

Gente, aquellos que utilizan Circuit Wizard también pueden utilizar estas librerías. Sólo tienen que cambiar las extensiones de los archivos a .cwz y los copian en la carpeta "Library", dentro del directorio de instalación del soft.

Saludos


----------



## Gustavo.gmb (Feb 4, 2012)

mnicolau dijo:


> Gente, aquellos que utilizan Circuit Wizard también pueden utilizar estas librerías. Sólo tienen que cambiar las extensiones de los archivos a .cwz y los copian en la carpeta "Library", dentro del directorio de instalación del soft.
> 
> Saludos



no era q solo servian para PCB wizzard ??? :|



y q no servian por q cumplian ciertas funciones q los de PCB wizzard no cumplen´???? :|


----------



## mnicolau (Feb 4, 2012)

gusfavio dijo:


> no era q solo servian para PCB wizzard ??? :|
> 
> 
> 
> y q no servian por q cumplian ciertas funciones q los de PCB wizzard no cumplen´???? :|



 Yo dije eso? Si fue así, estaba equivocado.

Funcionan también en Circuit Wizard.

Saludos


----------



## Gustavo.gmb (Feb 4, 2012)

mnicolau dijo:


> Yo dije eso? Si fue así, estaba equivocado.
> 
> Funcionan también en Circuit Wizard.
> 
> Saludos



jajajaj no , no fuiste vos, me lo dijo otra persona, y enrealidad yo lo confundi, era q no sirven para livewire ...  , pero circuit wizard cumple practicamente la misma funcion no?


----------



## moskito (Feb 11, 2012)

Excelente post e iniciativa, soy usuario de este soft, gracias por sus aportes ! Les invito a darse una vuelta por mi sitio web www.LEDFACIL.com.ar. Un saludo !


----------



## HackElectronica (Feb 21, 2012)

Hola a todos! Estoy en un pequeño aprieto, y quisiera saber si alguien podria ayudarme. Estoy nesecitando las plantillas de los conectores Jack hembras y machos o Miniplugins machos, si me pueden sacar de este aprieto me harían un Enorme favor!. Se los agradezco con todas las ganas.

A por cierto, ¡exelentes aportes *mnicolau*!


----------



## mnicolau (Feb 22, 2012)

Gracias por el comentario Hack.

Yo no tengo esas plantillas, pero si tenés los jacks a mano podrías armarlas vos mismo siguiendo el tutorial del 1º post. Sería un buen aporte a la librería.

Saludos


----------



## HackElectronica (Feb 22, 2012)

Bueno, me voy a comprar unos jack y cuando lo tenga listo se los mando.
Si nesecitan algo avisenme. 

Saludos y mucha suerte para todos!!!


----------



## GED (Mar 2, 2012)

//pollo// dijo:


> hola amigos! aqui les paso de nuevo las librerías que habia hecho antes ya que estas sufrieron unas leves modificaciones en los pads y las medidas. Con estos, tienen para armarse amplificador con casi toda la linea de TDAs
> 
> nos vemos!
> 
> suerte!



Uno más SDIP .07 '


----------



## tonryp (Mar 27, 2012)

esta muy bien el tuto pero creo yo ke me perdi en algunas partes, no me muetra el componente normal solo el real work, este es mi aporte espero les sirva


----------



## casuca22 (Abr 18, 2012)

nesecito un conetor db9 para un copiador de memorias, si alguien lo tiene por favor ayuda


----------



## avalmor (May 2, 2012)

mnicolau dijo:


> Buenas, este tema está dedicado a ir agrandando la librería de PCB Wizard. Decidimos crearlo con //pollo// por el hecho de que el programa es muy simple, cómodo y fácil de usar, sin tener q definir demasiadas cosas sobre el proyecto como en algunos programas mas importantes.. pero uno de los grandes inconvenientes q tiene es la poca cantidad de componentes en su librería.
> 
> Por favor, suban cualquier otra plantilla q vayan haciendo asi vamos mejorando de a poco el programa...
> 
> ...



Hola, soy aficionado al tema de la electrónica, buscando información encontré este foro el cual me parece muy bueno, tengo el programa para diseñar circuitos impresos PCB WIzard 3.5, en este foro encontré mucha simbología para este programa, pero tengo el siguiente inconveniente puede ser debido a que no tengo mayor experiencia, agregué el archivo a la carpeta de Library del programa y todo bién quedo guardada con todo su contenido, pero para realizar un circuito sólo es posible acerlo con pcb componentes y no con símbolos, por lo mismo el programa no realiza la converción de los elementos a PCB.
Si alguien conoce la solución al problema será de gran ayuda.
saludos.


----------



## elcordobes50 (May 2, 2012)

alguien tiene la plantilla de un transformador de pc...


----------



## Mastodonte Man (May 2, 2012)

Esque hay tantos transformadores para pc.......

Seria mejor que revises lo que ya subieron y que armes tu propia plantilla, no todo se te pondra en bandeja de oro


----------



## santu (May 8, 2012)

Hola nose si  ya habran subido este componente, pero sirve para soldar y le puede dar mas comodidad a la hora de hacer un amplificador con gabinete, espero que les guste...
el contenido es de mi autoria, osea con calidad.


----------



## begejo (May 8, 2012)

Me gustó ,muy buena,felicitaciones,la guardaré en la librería.
Saludos


----------



## CAYSER (May 9, 2012)

muy buen trabajo *santu* ,se agradece tu aporte.


----------



## santu (May 9, 2012)

begejo dijo:


> Me gustó ,muy buena,felicitaciones,la guardaré en la librería.
> Saludos





CAYSER dijo:


> muy buen trabajo *santu* ,se agradece tu aporte.



Gracias, muchas gracias, a esta comunidad hay que hacerla entre todos...


----------



## cuervo666 (May 11, 2012)

alguien que me ayude: me baje la libreria del comentario _#*346*_ que es el L298...solo que al querer conectarlo a otro dispositivo no me deja(lo hago en el modo circuit symbols)...nunca puedo enlace a las patas pares...simplemente no se puede y me manda a una pata par....hay algun "truco" o que para poder usar esta libreria


----------



## begejo (May 11, 2012)

Ajusta las cuadrículas a *mm ( 0.5 mm)*                                                                                    Saludos cordiales


----------



## cuervo666 (May 11, 2012)

nada...ya probe eso...y no puedo
en la primera foto...se ve la posicion de la linea que justo da para el ping 3...en el segundo frame de la cuadricula se pasa directo al pin1(segunda foto)...por eso no puedo seleccionar a los pines pares...solo quiero conectar el l298 a un IC de 16 pines...y no me deja


----------



## begejo (May 11, 2012)

Podrías enviar el board completo ?


----------



## cuervo666 (May 12, 2012)

ok...pero si alguien puede..podria modificar lo que envio y hacer las conexiones...porque la verdad ...ya le di varias vueltas al asunto...y no puedo solucionarlo
PD: lo unico que necesito es ubicar el orden de pines que corresponde entre cada IC,hice un circuito con el L298..y como nunca encontre el modelo utilice unos de 16 pines para luego hacer un PCB solo para la conexion del L298


----------



## pablorodriguez (May 15, 2012)

Hola, necesito .pcb  de LM386 (integrado) es para un amplificador, no entendi mucho sobre el mismo, porque en el livewire aparece como un Triangulo (con 8 patas) y en el pcb wizard no se, si alguien me lo pudisera explicar y conseguirlo, le estaria mas que agradecido.Desde ya muchas gracias
Saludos

PD: soy nuevo en el foro


----------



## begejo (May 15, 2012)

Pablo,lo que tienes que hacer es colocar en el buscador LM 386 y aclararás tus dudas.ademas en el mercado es fácil conseguirlo.
Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 15, 2012)

así es  es un componente que es muy fácil conseguirlo ¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## begejo (May 15, 2012)

Estimado cuervo666,traté de encontrar alguna solución,pero me fué imposible,lo único que logré fué enrutar con pistas de cobre ya que como esquema no lo logré,ojalá que aparezca un alma piadosa y nos saque de la duda.
saludos


----------



## pablorodriguez (May 16, 2012)

begejo dijo:


> Pablo,lo que tienes que hacer es colocar en el buscador LM 386 y aclararás tus dudas.ademas en el mercado es fácil conseguirlo.
> Saludos



si ya me fije bien sobre el mismo, pero yo no lo encuentro (lm386) el componente para el pcb wizard


----------



## cuervo666 (May 17, 2012)

bueno...la solucion la encontre usando Eagle...ahi figura el l298...y si pude enrutarlo a un IC de 16 pines con normalidad...en fin...creo que desde ahora comensare a usar solo el eagle  ...lo unico malo que le veo es que todos sus diseños siempre los saca en doble cara  ..en fin tendre que investigar mas sobre el manejo del eagle


----------



## danykbas (Jun 3, 2012)

Wow, está excelente el tutorial y todos los componentes.
Antes me mataba la cabeza buscando la forma de poder ubicar un potenciómetro monofónico, ahora gracias a todos sus aportes lo voy a poder enrutar automáticamente. Muchas gracias a todos


----------



## casuca22 (Jun 5, 2012)

circuit wizard, es mas completo q pcb winzard... se los recomiendo..


----------



## BKAR (Jun 5, 2012)

el circuit wizard es mas colorido, mas didáctico,mejor presentacion en la simulacion, ahh se puede simular los pcbs!!!?, mejoro algunos errores a la hora de mover los componentes, pero en el fondo es lo mismo...jeje!!


----------



## Alejandro96 (Jun 26, 2012)

muchas gracias por las librerias ahora si que puedo hacer mis circuitos con los componentes que no poseia el programa


----------



## Dejavu63 (Jun 27, 2012)

Muchas gracias a todos los que publicaron sobre las librerias para Livewire y PCB Wizar, me ha servido bastante porque ya puedo mejorar la imagen de los PCB.  Muy agradecido, Juan Lopez


----------



## oscar3 (Jun 28, 2012)

Muchisimas gracias al esfuerzo  que han puesto para transmitir sus conocimientos de modo sencillo y oportuno ,a mi edad (56 años ) ,me da mucho gusto poder entender sus conocimientos y la gran ayuda que me dieron para crear mis circuitos en pcb Wizard . Oscar


----------



## mnicolau (Jun 29, 2012)

Me alegro les haya sido útil compañeros.

Gracias por comentar y bienvenidos al foro Oscar, Dejavu y Alejandro.

Saludos!


----------



## oscarcito_ale (Jul 1, 2012)

Hola colegas queria felicitarlos a todos por la libreria para pcbw la verdad de lujo! lo que ando buscando es para el encapsulado TO-264 para los mjl3281 que no lo estoy encontrando o lo pase por alto...*
*


----------



## Diego German (Jul 1, 2012)

Hola ... veras creo que con el TO247 que consta en las librerias andara perfecto son similares y no tendras problemas 

Saludos...


----------



## santu (Jul 3, 2012)

Hola manga de foreros electrónicos, este es el segundo componente que subo y se los quiero compartir porque aunque ya este subido no vi ni uno como los que yo compro. Es un potenciómetro Stereo

Denle MeGusta si merece la pena estar en sus librerias. Gracias


----------



## ugt (Jul 5, 2012)

gracias por tantos aportes lo estoy aprendiendo a usar!! ya que uso el eagle  pero no me da la opcion de generar la conexión a masa...... graciassss


----------



## Carl20 (Jul 6, 2012)

quisiera el diagrama del circuito integrado tda2030a ya que el livewire que tengo en mi compu no cuenta con este integrado en su libreria


----------



## SERGIOD (Jul 6, 2012)

Carl20 dijo:


> quisiera el diagrama del circuito integrado tda2030a ya que el livewire que tengo en mi compu no cuenta con este integrado en su libreria



Esto se refiere al PCB WIZARD  No al* livewire*:enfadado:


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Jul 6, 2012)

Si no mal recuerdo en los primeros mensajes tambien esta el tutorial de como armar los componentes en livewire y poderlos usar con pcb wizard para el autorouter

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## SERGIOD (Jul 6, 2012)

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Si no mal recuerdo en los primeros mensajes tambien esta el tutorial de como armar los componentes en livewire y poderlos usar con pcb wizard para el autorouter
> 
> SALUDOS!!!



El desea un CI, no un simple transistor o un cny


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Jul 6, 2012)

Ya sabia que el TDA2030 es un CI
Al igual que en el tutorial del que hablo era un STK el que usaron para dar el ejemplo


----------



## SERGIOD (Jul 6, 2012)

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Ya sabia que el TDA2030 es un CI
> Al igual que en el tutorial del que hablo era un STK el que usaron para dar el ejemplo



pero en cuestión de simulación no funciona para eso es mejor el Multisim


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Jul 6, 2012)

Ok talvez para la simulacion no funcione pero para hacer el diagrama y autoroutear el pcb si

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## SERGIOD (Jul 6, 2012)

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Ok talvez para la simulacion no funcione pero para hacer el diagrama y autoroutear el pcb si
> 
> SALUDOS!!!



Bueno ahí iba le acertaste


----------



## nicolasantoci (Jul 23, 2012)

Está buena la libreria, como he leido en otros comentarios por lo menos para hacer un esquemático.


----------



## FernandoMX (Ago 15, 2012)

Hola,

Soy algo nuevo en esto de los circuitos, asi que por eso me resulta muy dificil la creacion de mis componentes, de momento necesito hacer un circuito con relevadores RHL-2-12D-10-H

http://www.steren.com.mx/doctosMX/RHL-2-12D-10H.DOC

si alguien tiene este relevador para PCB wizard o Circuit Maker me salvaria la vida.

Gracias.


----------



## begejo (Ago 15, 2012)

Espero que con esto te pueda salvar la vida,es lo más cercano a la exactitud,los pad están en 2.5mm,los inferiores tienen 14.5,esas décimas se compensan con los 0.3mm de los pad.

Saludos

Espero que con esto te pueda salvar la vida,es lo más cercano a la exactitud,los pad están en 2.5mm,los inferiores tienen 14.5,esas décimas se compensan con los 0.3mm de los pad.

Saludos







Me apresuré en subirlo,disculpen ,ahora sí.
Saludos


----------



## FernandoMX (Ago 15, 2012)

begejo dijo:


> Espero que con esto te pueda salvar la vida,es lo más cercano a la exactitud,los pad están en 2.5mm,los inferiores tienen 14.5,esas décimas se compensan con los 0.3mm de los pad.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> ...




Muchas gracias, al momento de copiar los "pads" son muy grandes.


----------



## tatajara (Ago 15, 2012)

gracias por el aporte begejo es de mucha ayuda y se sumara proximamente a la galeria jeje
saludos


----------



## begejo (Ago 15, 2012)

Le puedes dar las dimensiones que desees ,pinchalos  te vas a propiedades y puedes darles la forma y dimensiones que quieras.
Suerte


----------



## FernandoMX (Ago 16, 2012)

begejo dijo:


> le puedes dar las dimensiones que desees ,pinchalos  te vas a propiedades y puedes darles la forma y dimensiones que quieras.
> Suerte



muchas gracias! La pcb me quedo de maravilla!


----------



## begejo (Ago 16, 2012)

No tienes por que darlas,me complace hacer un pequeño aporte a este foro.


----------



## cosito (Sep 4, 2012)

Como están compañeros...soy nuevo en el foro  ... Necesito hacer una simulación sobre reactancia inductiva, pero el circuit wizar portable que tengo no tiene inductores en el pcb components. Donde puedo encontrar librerías de estos dispositivos para circuit wizar?....


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 4, 2012)

busca el tuto que enseña como crearlas, o sea con el buscador


----------



## joelgonzales (Oct 1, 2012)

Hola estoy intentando haer un pcb con el tda 2004, la idea es que lo haga el programa para que quede muy profesional. El asunto es que el programa no tiene ningun TDA, asi que descargue las librerias en donde estan y los copie en Lybrary del PCB Wizard. En efecto aparece el TDA, pero en PCB Component Gallery mas no en Circuit Symbol y segun creo para que el progama autorutee debo hacer el esquematico con Circuit Symbol, o no? Alguna ayuda por favor o como puedo hacer. Mil gracias a todos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 2, 2012)

en el manual esta como hacerlo


----------



## joelgonzales (Oct 2, 2012)

Ok. Ya lo resolvi. Gracias.


----------



## mari0mto (Oct 7, 2012)

yo tengo que dar las gracias a los miembros del foro por que siguiendo consejos de como editar los componentes e conseguido editar alguna pcb que me traia por el camino de la amargura ejem. amplificadores de car-audio las SMPS en especial


----------



## alemayol (Oct 23, 2012)

Hola tendrian para agregar circuitos integrados por ejemplo el ba3880s que tiene los pines bastante juntos o me explicarian como hacerlo yo mismo? Gracias...



Aqui una imagen de la distancia entre patas.. (1.778)


----------



## GED (Oct 23, 2012)

Fijate si te sirve sdip.rar en librerias para pc wizard


----------



## alemayol (Oct 23, 2012)

hola si me sirve por lo que veo Gracias!! ahora como ago las pistas del circuito mas finas?


----------



## BKAR (Oct 23, 2012)

seleciona la pista o todas las pistas...click derecho propiedades...cambia en "width"


----------



## alemayol (Oct 23, 2012)

Hola eso lo se disculpame no me exprese bien lo que yo quiero es que cuando la estoy haciendo salga finita ya o no se puede? Graciasss..


----------



## ManyaCarb (Oct 28, 2012)

Que tal alemayol

Creo que a lo que te referis es que queres cambiar el ancho (width) del track y usar ese mismo ancho en todo el pcb.
Se que lo comentaron anteriormente, pero no recuerdo donde. Lo podes ver en la ayuda, de todas formas te lo menciono asi refresco la memoria:

Vas a  Tools  ---> luego Optons ---> luego haces click en Layout ---> de ahi vas al segundo submenu que es  Settings y  de ahi clickeas en el rectangulito Default Settings ---> clickeas ahi y te van a aparecer 3 opciones que son: Track - Pad - Auto Route ---> Pintas la que dice Track y ahi te aparece una ventana con Track Properties ---> en ella elegis el valor que mas te convenga para tu diseno (pulgadas o mm.)

Luego queda el valor que escogiste como default.
Espero haberme explicado correctamente y que esta haya sido tu duda
Buena suerte con el circuito
Saludos


----------



## alekz_devz (Nov 2, 2012)

disculpen la molestia foro... esto depende de..!  alguien podria pasarme una plantilla del/para el LB1214 ? lo nescesito! ya que no se como modificar las dimensiones de los que viene por default.. el lb1214 es de 22 pines. :S


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 2, 2012)

podes usar el dil de 14 y no conectar las patitas que sobran 28-22 = sobran 6 patitas


----------



## Patagonico (Nov 12, 2012)

Hola amigos, hace tiempo que busco las librerías del LiveWire y PCB Wizard para poder dibujar diagramas de equipos valvulares, a los cuales me dedico, especialmente zócalos octales, de 7 y 9 pines etc, si alguien sabe de este tema agradecería una ayuda, saludos.


----------



## JBE (Nov 27, 2012)

ManyaCarb dijo:


> Que tal alemayol
> 
> Creo que a lo que te referis es que queres cambiar el ancho (width) del track y usar ese mismo ancho en todo el pcb.
> Se que lo comentaron anteriormente, pero no recuerdo donde. Lo podes ver en la ayuda, de todas formas te lo menciono asi refresco la memoria:
> ...



Hay una manera más fácil: Cuando seleccionas para hacer las pistas (ïcono Arriba en el centro), le das doble click y te deja elegir el ancho. Así se mantiene para todas las pistas, mientras no cierres el programa.

Saludos!


----------



## danykbas (Dic 3, 2012)

Buenos días compañeros, ayer andaba preguntando por el PCB del PIC16F877A, no lo encontré en esta larguera de publicaciones así que me tocó aprender jejejejeje.
Por aquí se los dejo. 
No tenía donde más meterlo así que lo metí en una librería que me descargué de acá mismo. Espero les sirva, puedo decir que me he realizado jejeje saludos


----------



## gramajo_66 (Dic 15, 2012)

Disculpen la pregunta pero ¿estos no tienen simbolo? ¿asi como para armar el circuito y poner convert to.. y q*UE* salgan esas plantillas?


----------



## Silici0 (Dic 30, 2012)

Contiene:
TO220 Acostado
Ventilador pequeño
y mucho mas


----------



## clau134 (Ene 9, 2013)

Manonline dijo:


> Uuuuh garronazo...
> 
> si alguien sabe o descubre como hacer una transparencia en el PCB Wizard que avise asi hacemos algo mas producido...
> 
> mientras tanto les dejo los encapsulados TO-3 (Huevos fritos como el 2N3055 o LM317) por si los necesitan...



En tu libreria solo veo el 2N3055... o donde subiste el lm317 plis

Despues de buscar lei en algun post que lo podia sustituir el lm317 por TO-220.. pero ahora no puedo conectarlo al divisor de tension :S como le hago??



JBE dijo:


> Hay una manera más fácil: Cuando seleccionas para hacer las pistas (ïcono Arriba en el centro), le das doble click y te deja elegir el ancho. Así se mantiene para todas las pistas, mientras no cierres el programa.
> 
> Saludos!



Tu podras ayudarme?


----------



## JBE (Ene 10, 2013)

clau134 dijo:


> Despues de buscar lei en algun post que lo podia sustituir el lm317 por TO-220.. pero ahora no puedo conectarlo al divisor de tension :S como le hago??
> 
> Tu podras ayudarme?



Pasame el archivo PCB y te lo modifico a tu gusto.

Saludos!


----------



## JBE (Ene 12, 2013)

PD: ¿Alguien tiene las medidas de un puente de diodos de 10A?
Encontré el modelo del puente, y busqué datasheet: 

http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheets/166/250526_DS.pdf

Gracias de todas formas!


----------



## croto21 (Ene 21, 2013)

hola soy nuevo en el foro y hoy baje el livewire, es que quiero hacer el diagrama de conexiones del amplificador mono con un stk 083, pero creo que no se consigue en la libreria- alguien lo tiene o para estos diagramas tengo que usar el proteus o similar un poco mas avanzado que el livewire? espero que alguien me pueda despejar la duda lo antes posible 
gracias!


----------



## obatsug (Ene 24, 2013)

buenas noches compneros alguien de pura casualiad tendra un pcb de una pequena entrenadora para pic 16f84 y otro para 16f877 o algo por el estilo y una llibreria de cristales jejejeje


----------



## locodelafonola (Ene 29, 2013)

hola gente.....  hace poquitos dias  empeze a usar el programa y como es mi costumbre estuve leyendo un poco y navegue por internet buscando actulizaciones de librerias....  aca subo unos pdf con tutoriales para su uso y tambien mi libreria actualizada con lo que encontre  y les pido que si hay algun error o algo no esta bien  me lo hagan saber  pues yo recien estoy aprendiendo y mi conocimiento es nulo... yo empeze a usar.el eagle... pero no le agaraba la mano... y alguien del foro me comemto este programa..... y bueno.... ya ven.... devuelvo un poquito de todo lo que me han dado...  ..... PD: a mnicolau me gustaria que lo viera y me dijera que esta mal.en los componentes


----------



## Pedro Fuenzalida Vargas (Feb 20, 2013)

obatsug dijo:


> buenas noches compneros alguien de pura casualiad tendra un pcb de una pequena entrenadora para pic 16f84 y otro para 16f877 o algo por el estilo y una llibreria de cristales jejejeje



Hola amigo visita esta pagina http://perso.wanadoo.es/luis_ju/index.html en la seccion Microcontroladores , ojala te sirva. Saludos


----------



## gregokorn (Feb 27, 2013)

Hola a todos,como soy nuevo  y me estoy iniciando  en la electronica  queria preguntarles algo que para los que saben seguro es sencillo. En algunos diagramas aparecen los circuitos integrados divididos en dos partes  y he visto hasta en cuatro. como hago para tener el simbolo dividido con sus respectivos pines y cuado convierta la pcb me aparezca solo un integrado.les dejo un ejemplo  para ser mas claro. Gracias desde ya


----------



## JBE (Feb 27, 2013)

gregokorn dijo:


> Hola a todos,como soy nuevo  y me estoy iniciando  en la electronica  queria preguntarles algo que para los que saben seguro es sencillo. En algunos diagramas aparecen los circuitos integrados divididos en dos partes  y he visto hasta en cuatro. como hago para tener el simbolo dividido con sus respectivos pines y cuado convierta la pcb me aparezca solo un integrado.les dejo un ejemplo  para ser mas claro. Gracias desde ya



Es fácil. Cuando vayas a realizar la PCB busca un integrado de 8 pines (para este caso). Luego fijate en el datasheet del integrado, mirá como están repartidos los pines, y entre que pines se encuentran los amplificadores operacionales. 

Usa el datasheet como guía.

Saludos!


----------



## gregokorn (Feb 27, 2013)

Gracias JBE por responder tan rapido la duda que sigo teniendo es que en la libreria de componentes aparece el integrado completo. Tendria entonces que hacer el componente en dos partes teniendo en cuenta  la figura que pusiste y luego instalarla en la libreria o hay otra forma de dividir el componente. De ultima como se haria el circuito que adjunte en mi pregunta  usando el  PCB wizard  .Saludos


----------



## begejo (Feb 28, 2013)

gregokorn,al convertir el esquemático que subiste a PCB aparecerá en la placa el encapsulado de 8 pines.

Cordiales saludos


----------



## JBE (Feb 28, 2013)

gregokorn dijo:


> Gracias JBE por responder tan rapido la duda que sigo teniendo es que en la libreria de componentes aparece el integrado completo. Tendria entonces que hacer el componente en dos partes teniendo en cuenta  la figura que pusiste y luego instalarla en la libreria o hay otra forma de dividir el componente. De ultima como se haria el circuito que adjunte en mi pregunta  usando el  PCB wizard  .Saludos



El tema es así: En la libería de componentes tenés una carpeta que se llama "Dual in Line (DIL)",
ahí tenés que buscar el componente que tiene 8 patas ("8 pin DIL").

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/51/fde.png/​
Una vez que lo tengas lo único que falta es conectar los demás componentes y listo!

Esa es la forma externa del integrado (Como se vería por fuera). Lo único que tenes que fijarte es que ese integrado tiene en una parte algo como una mueca. Esa mueca te dice donde se encuentra el puntito que aparecerá en el integrado cuando lo compres. Sirve para no conectarlo al revés.

PD: No se puede romper un integrado a la mitad y poner de un lado un amp. operacional y del otro el restante 

Saludos!


----------



## gregokorn (Mar 1, 2013)

Gracias JBE , Ahora si !! Tu respuesta  aclaro por completo la duda que tenia, supongo que el esquema que subi  los hacen con cualquier programa de dibujo por ese motivo pueden partir el integrado. y luego hacen lo que me explicaste. SAludos y gracias de nuevo


----------



## Sr. Domo (Mar 21, 2013)

Aqui les dejo los simbolos y componentes que uso en el PCB Wizard. Les adelanto que trae:

Darlington NPN
Darlington PNP
CD4067
Transistor SMD
Resistencia 1/8W
Tornillo
Microfono de condensador
Mini Disipador para TO-220 y SOT-32
Y más simbolos y componentes.

Ver el archivo adjunto 89557


----------



## CAMALEONPRODUCCIONES (Abr 15, 2013)

Hola aca les dejo el diseño del rele que buscaba espero les sirva . saludos


----------



## sitker95 (May 1, 2013)

donde encuentro la libreria que cree para subir el archivo?


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 1, 2013)

para subir al foro el archivo https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/subo-imagenes-archivos-demas-69423/
para encontrar lo que creaste ,busca en la carpeta library ,del programa pcbwizard si es que lo guardaste alli,
si es para descargar las librerías esta todo en el primer mensaje,periódicamente se actualiza ese comprimido ,con los aportes de todos los compañeros


----------



## proteus7 (Jun 11, 2013)

hola   tengo un componente que quiero modificar pues tiene un error pero no me deja modificar no se si el que lo hizo le puso  contraseña  les dejo el componente.

haber si alguien me puede ayudar


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 12, 2013)

Hola proteus7

Ve si te puedes guiar por la imagen adjunta

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## proteus7 (Jun 12, 2013)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola proteus7
> 
> Ve si te puedes guiar por la imagen adjunta
> 
> ...



gracias mrcarlos esa no me la sabia

saludos


----------



## Sr. Domo (Jun 17, 2013)

Hola otra vez!

Ahora traigo la librería 2.0, con unas mejoras y nuevos componentes.

Características:
Nuevos componentes y símbolos.
Mejoras en algunos componentes de la librería anterior.
Más de 60 componentes y símbolos.

Algunos componentes y símbolos:
CD4067
74LS181
W26010A
LA4505
Bobina grande
Resistencias 1/8W
etc...

Instrucciones en el archivo.

Aquí les dejo la nueva librería:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=94336&stc=1&d=1371499497


----------



## mpf102 (Jun 30, 2013)

Hola.

Gracias a todos los que subieron librerías para compartir. Ahorran mucho tiempo!
Ahi subí mi librería personalizada con los componentes que yo hice, espero que sea útil.

mpf102


----------



## edu dj (Jul 1, 2013)

hola a todos...

yo me encontré un amplificador de 0.5W, el AN7112E (de 9 pines) y como quería armarle un circuito lo dibuje... 

ESPERO QUE LES SIRVA


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Jul 2, 2013)

buen aporte amigo si nos servira


----------



## edu dj (Jul 7, 2013)

Les dejo el KA2206...

SALUDOS


----------



## SebaT (Jul 9, 2013)

Queria saber si alguien tiene el sockets DB40, ya que en la librería solo me sale el DB9 DB15 y DB25
el estilo que busco es como se muestra en la imagen


----------



## proteus7 (Jul 12, 2013)

Aqui dejo una imagen de la libreria que proximamente voy  a subir
todavia me faltta pues me tardo mucho en diseñarlos pues trato de hacerlos lo mejor que se pueda ,en cuanto termine las subo

saludos


----------



## Marce (Jul 17, 2013)

Tengo una duda a la hora de imprimir con el pcbwizard, quiero que en la misma hoja muestre: circuito, componentes y  artwork,  selecciono uno de los 3 y cuando lo cambio a artwork o componentes se me cambian todos, no solo el que esta sombreado, se puede hacer eso? o tengo que hacer las 3 impresiones pro separado?


----------



## begejo (Jul 17, 2013)

Debes imprimirlos por separado.
Saludos


----------



## proteus7 (Jul 18, 2013)

Marce dijo:


> Tengo una duda a la hora de imprimir con el pcbwizard, quiero que en la misma hoja muestre: circuito, componentes y  artwork,  selecciono uno de los 3 y cuando lo cambio a artwork o componentes se me cambian todos, no solo el que esta sombreado, se puede hacer eso? o tengo que hacer las 3 impresiones pro separado?



Has lo siguiente:  abre 2 pcwizard  en el primer pcbwizar   seleccionas   circuito en el segundo pcb wizard seleccionas casilla componentes y  seleccionas toda tu placa (pcb)y la copias, despues te 
pasas al primer pcb wizard y la pegas

regresas el segundo pcb wizard y seleccionas atwork copias el pcb y lo pegas en el primer pcb wizar.

nota: si tu circuito esta muy grande y tu pcb no te va a caber todo y ala hora de imprimir te va a reducir el  tamaño.


----------



## begejo (Jul 18, 2013)

Muy buena,no se me había ocurrido,parece que la neurona que me queda está flaqueando.
Saludos


----------



## Marce (Jul 18, 2013)

MUy buena esa idea ehh, no se me habia ocurrido


----------



## alemayol (Jul 25, 2013)

buenas colegas después de tanto tiempo volvi porque quiero realizar un preamplificador 12ax7 valvular tendrán el zocalo de 9 pines para un pcb gracias saludos.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Jul 26, 2013)

Hola de nuevo!

Otra vez vengo con más símbolos para armar circuitos impresos. Entre los símbolos nuevos están los transformadores de FI, condensadores en forma de resistencias, bobinas en forma de resistencias también y otros simbolos más. 

La única recomendación que les hago es que al usar los símbolos cambien el 'Grid' que suele ser de 0.1 in. Este lo encuentran en la parte derecha inferior de la pantalla, justo donde está el recuadro que dice que escala se está usando que dice '100%'. En donde dice 0.1 in le dan clic derecho y seleccionan '0.025 in'. Así los componentes se adaptan al 'grid' y de esta forma pueden dibujar las pistas correctamente.

Los componentes que no se adaptan a ese 'grid', que son los IC's de audio como el TDA2005 y los otros (TDA, TAXXX, etc...) en lugar de elegir un 'grid' de 0.025 in, seleccionan el de 0.5 mm, así podrán dibujar correctamente las pistas. 

Esperen un rato y subo la librería que maneja el 'grid' del orden de los milimetros, porque la común es la pulgada. Con los componentes que manejan 'grid' de 0.5 mm, podrán usar los IC's TDAXXXX y TAXXXX.

Dudas, sugerencias y otros asuntos? avísenme 

salu2!


----------



## Trinquete (Jul 28, 2013)

SebaT dijo:


> Queria saber si alguien tiene el sockets DB40, ya que en la librería solo me sale el DB9 DB15 y DB25
> el estilo que busco es como se muestra en la imagen
> http://s2.subirimagenes.com/otros/previo/thump_8529878db25.jpg


 
Creo debe ser 39 o 41,te adjunto el de 41


----------



## ndpok (Ago 7, 2013)

2 cosas espero que sea lo antes posible:
1.-Alguien que me pueda mandar el componente para el regulador LM317 y LM337 (Solos sin transistores ni nada de eso)(Para el diagrama no para el circuito impreso)
2.-Y cuales son las key para make symbol de el regulador LM317 y LM337


----------



## jose96 (Ago 12, 2013)

Aquí les dejo una librería que he hecho yo mismo para PCB Wizard, contiene una placa Arduino UNO R3 y una Arduino MEGA 2560 R3. Son unas plantillas para hacer quien quiera hacerse su propia shield. Espero que les sea de ayuda.

Un saludo.


Ver el archivo adjunto 97170


----------



## proteus7 (Sep 7, 2013)

aqui dejo algunos componente para seguir engordando la libreria


----------



## proteus7 (Sep 8, 2013)

adjunto mas componentes  despues subo otros mas que tengo por ahi regados


----------



## S.W.A.T. (Oct 22, 2013)

alguien sabe que plantilla usar para el transistor horizontal D1555 porque no la encuentro por ninguna parte.

saludos.


----------



## DarkViruzz (Nov 14, 2013)

Muchas Gracias por todas las plantillas!!!!


----------



## proteus7 (Nov 16, 2013)

aqui les dejo mas componentes


----------



## jhonny giordanengo (Nov 16, 2013)

*compañero disculpen, no tendrán para qui una library el núcleo de ferrita EI 33 se los agradezco*


----------



## morimoto (Dic 11, 2013)

Buenas tardes disculpen la molestia quisiera saver si algien me podria proporcionar un led de  rgb para pcbwizard le agradecere


----------



## morimoto (Dic 12, 2013)

gusfavio dijo:


> jajajaj no , no fuiste vos, me lo dijo otra persona, y enrealidad yo lo confundi, era q no sirven para livewire ...  , pero circuit wizard cumple practicamente la misma funcion no?



de casualidad tendras por hay un relay de cuatro pines


----------



## Turboalimentados (Dic 12, 2013)

buenas tardes me gustaria que me resolvieran una duda, en el livewire se puede poner los leds de distintos colores? para en la simulacion se puedan ver los distintos colores?

Saludos


----------



## marcos gutierrez (Dic 14, 2013)

Si efectivamente nada mas tenes que configurar los distintos modelos,solo as clic derecho sobre el leed y elige culquiera de las 6 opciones


----------



## Turboalimentados (Dic 15, 2013)

marcos gutierrez dijo:


> Si efectivamente nada mas tenes que configurar los distintos modelos,solo as clic derecho sobre el leed y elige culquiera de las 6 opciones



Ya encontré la opción, mira que le di vueltas y era más sencillo jaja gracias!


----------



## gustavosalinas (Ene 24, 2014)

Necesito hacer un circuito con el software pcb livewire y no se como hacer para insertar el esquema o dibujo de este componente, LM1876TF por que no trae ninguno parecido a este que tiene q 15 patas , mi consulta o , mas bien mi pedido es, si alguien ya lo ha usado me lo podría pasar  o de donde lo podría sacar, gracias de antemano... ...


----------



## marcos gutierrez (Feb 1, 2014)

Hola ,fijate en la primer pagina del post ahi tenes los multiwats de distintos pines y podes descagarlos, pero son para pcb unicamente y no para el esquematico espero te sirva


----------



## Sr. Domo (Feb 17, 2014)

Hola!

Aquí les dejo los componentes más recientes que he hecho para el PCB Wizard.
Trae símbolos para circuitos y componentes para impresos.

Salu2!


----------



## Tavo (Feb 21, 2014)

Pregunta: Alguien tiene por ahí una plantilla para un zócalo noval de válvula? (12ax7, por ejemplo). Estuve intentando hacerla pero no me sale...... :/

Saludos.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Feb 22, 2014)

Tavo dijo:


> Pregunta: Alguien tiene por ahí una plantilla para un zócalo noval de válvula? (12ax7, por ejemplo). Estuve intentando hacerla pero no me sale...... :/
> 
> Saludos.



Hola 

Tal vez pueda ayudarte, pero tendrías que decirme para que programa lo quieres, si es para el PCB Wizard te podría ayudar (supongo que sí, pues este tema trata de este programa), solo me tendrías que enviar una imagen de esta pieza con las medidas preferiblemente en pulgadas y te lo hago 


Salu2!


----------



## Tavo (Feb 24, 2014)

Es relativamente sencillo, pero yo no se cómo...

Es hacer una circunferencia que tenga 14 mm de diámetro (aprox); dividirla en 10 partes iguales, es decir, que cada 36° del círculo hay un pin. (36*10=360°)

Los pines en realidad son 9, así que uno no se debe contar. Eso es todo. Desconozco las medidas en pulgadas... pero no creo que sea difícil la conversión.

Saludos.

PD: El diámetro del círculo, en pulgadas, debería ser de 0.55.
Los pines podrían ser circulares, de 3 x 3mm...


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 24, 2014)

Tavo dijo:


> Es relativamente sencillo, pero yo no se cómo. . . .



*FogoSugerencia*

1) Miras este *tema*
2) Te consigue un diseño de impreso que contenga válvulas como la que necesitas
3) Dibujas con el PCBWizard el componente empleando como plantilla el diseño ya existente.
4) Guardas el diseño nuevo.
5) Te vas a tomar cerveza invitando a Fogonazo por la idea.


----------



## Tavo (Feb 24, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *FogoSugerencia*
> 
> 1) Miras este *tema*
> 2) Te consigue un diseño de impreso que contenga válvulas como la que necesitas
> ...



Buenísima idea Fogo, pero para este caso no me sirve, porque los pines no tienen una separación exacta en milímetros (o pulgadas), sino que están separados cada 36° uno respecto del otro, en una circunferencia "virtual" de 14mm... (0.55 In)

Estoy buscando otra alternativa, todavía no sé si se puede marcar ángulos en PCB Wizard... y sino, me voy a Eagle (puedo conseguir más fácil la plantilla), pero no hay caso, no me acostumbro a ese soft....... Me parece demasiado complicado *[Término innecesariamente vulgar]*. 

Saludos!

Adjunto una imagen como para explicarme mejor...


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 24, 2014)

No entendiste la idea, a ver si te sirve esto:


----------



## Sr. Domo (Feb 24, 2014)

Tavo dijo:


> Es relativamente sencillo, pero yo no se cómo...
> 
> Es hacer una circunferencia que tenga 14 mm de diámetro (aprox); dividirla en 10 partes iguales, es decir, que cada 36° del círculo hay un pin. (36*10=360°)
> 
> ...




Jamás he usado ni simulado ni nada que tenga contacto con una válvula, pero, no conoces o no tienes algún datasheet donde vengan las dimensiones del encapsulado?, en esto suele venir la separación de los pines y te da una idea de qué tan grande hacer los agujeros para el componente.

Los pines si serán circulares porque hasta la fecha no se como sacar pines elípticos en distintas posiciones.

Entonces esperame a que diseñe el primer ejemplo y me dices si está correcto


----------



## tecnoplaga (Mar 11, 2014)

Estimados, alguien tendrá un trafo para PCB, como este y alguna fuente de alimentación AC, que no sea el generador de señales?


----------



## adrianibus (Abr 17, 2014)

Hola! Una consulta ¿Alguién sabe cómo crear un *interruptor on-off-on* en Circuit Wizard? Busco la manera de simular un switch (o interruptor o llave) de 1 polo por 3 posiciones (o vías). La idea es utilizarlo para seleccionar entre un led rojo, otro verde o ninguno de los dos. Se trata de una llave tipo "palanca" ON-OFF-ON para circuitos impresos.
He intentado hacerlo con el software Circuit Wizard pero sólo existe un *SPDT Toggle Switch (centre-off)* para usarlo en la placa PCB, *no existe el símbolo para que lo puedas simular desde el diagrama esquemático*. ¿Se entiende?

¿Alguien puede ayudarme?


----------



## inglucho (May 15, 2014)

Hola buen día, quisiera que alguien me ayudara puesto que estoy buscando alguna librería que me funcione para módulos RF, específicamente para el modulo adjunto ya que no he encontrado alguno similar para modelarlo en el programa.
Gracias


----------



## modulart (Jun 3, 2014)

roierbeat dijo:


> felicidades por el foro me ha sido de mucha ayuda ya que a penas en la mañana no sabia nada de como hacer tus propios componentes y quisiera aportar con algo al foro.
> 
> asi que les dejo el L298


Hola Te hago una consulta, recien empiezo a ver esto de hacer los circuitos y ni idea.
Agradezco tu aporte del L298 porque no estaba en ningun lado, lo que no entiendo es si ademas se necesita el diagrama del circuito, porque sino no se como conectar las patas. Tenes esa info?
Gracias!


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 3, 2014)

Hola modulart

roierbeat no aparese por aquí desde: 04/Jun/2008. no creo que responda.

Si no sabes cómo conectar las patas puedes bajar las hojas de datos del L298 de aquí: [/COLOR]http://www.alldatasheet.com/view.jsp?Searchword=L298

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## modulart (Jun 3, 2014)

Gracias Carlos!! lamentablemente soy de madera con esto, y queria reproducir un circuito  youtube-com/watch?v=LHljef7Cp7E (que no me dejan subir porque soy nuevo) en el pcbwizard (que ni siqueira se manejarlo)
Veo el diagrama de la pagina, pero no tengo idea respecto a partes y conecciones....


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 4, 2014)

Hola modulart

Pues es una lástima que seas de madera para esto.

Preguntas en tu mensaje #735: *lo que no entiendo es si ademas se necesita el diagrama del circuito,*
Supongo que si se necesita.

Ahora: Lo que se ve en el vdeo que mencionas.



Al parecer es un probador para el L298.
El Título del Video es: L298N from china test

Está probando la funcionabilidad del L298 de procedencia China.
Se nota que 2 de esos IC’s tienen fallas.

Te pregunto: 
Quieres hacer ese probador que se mira en el Video ??
Sabes lo que hace ese L298 ??

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## modulart (Jun 4, 2014)

Claro queiro copiarlo, y en la pagina (que encima esta en ruso) tieen la imagen del diagrama electrico. 
Buscando en el foro encontre el componenete L298, pero no encuentro el diagrama del circuito, es decir el que tiene identificado cada entrada y salida. Pero supongo que puedo usar cualqueir diagrama generico que tenga 16 pines y listolo conecto como indica el circuito.
El L298 lo voy a usar para un driver que usa esteca55 en su pagina, pero no se si es ese circuito el que vino fallado o que.
En realidad de la pagina de mundotronic han subido otro circuito para motores mas grandes que usa el L6203 (que ni idea que diferencia tiene  ) y estaria bueno hacer un testeador para ese tambien, no se si servira igual o que
Saludos!


----------



## Sr. Domo (Jul 13, 2014)

Hola Nuevamente Foreros!

Contribuyendo a ampliarr nuestra librería del PCB Wizard, les traigo la quinta librería, a continuación les menciono algunos componentes que trae:

Símbolos para circuitos y diagramas de bloques:

74LS373 Dos versiones
LM3875
BA6154 o cualquier vúmetro
TMP36
TDA2005
74LS181
LM1876
Ampli operacional (sólo para diagrama de bloques)
Relé DPST
Relé SPST
Multiplicador Vbe (sólo para diagramas de bloques)
LDR
Disipador

Para Circuitos Impresos, incuyen unos cuantos SMD, ya que el PCB Wizard no trae nada de SMD:

Conector SATA Hembra (Trough Hole)
Conector RCAx3 (Trough Hole)
Conector RCAx9 (Trough Hole)
Capacitores varios diametros (Para fuentes de poder)
Conector DB9 (Through Hole)
Mini USB (Conector Hembra SMD)
Encapsulados SMD (TSOT, MSOP, SOT... QFN)
Puentes de diodos (35A)

Dejo Adjunto el rar

Salu2!!


----------



## alemayol (Jul 24, 2014)

hola compañeros buenas noches les comento que quiero agregar esta ultima libreria 5.0 y me aparecen todos los componentes juntos no se si me explico? lo mismo me pasa con la 4.0.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Jul 24, 2014)

alemayol dijo:


> hola compañeros buenas noches les comento que quiero agregar esta ultima libreria 5.0 y me aparecen todos los componentes juntos no se si me explico? lo mismo me pasa con la 4.0.



Como que te aparecen juntos?

En el archivo PCB hay símbolos para circuitos y para PCB's, depende los que quieras, deberás dar clic derecho sobre el símbolo y después le das en "add to library..." seleccionas la carpeta donde quieres que se guarde, das enter y listo! 

Para tooodos los componentes que hemos subido es igual, no importa si es para PCB o para circuito.

Salu2!!


----------



## modulart (Jul 24, 2014)

Hago una consulta, no conviene mas hacer el diagrama con simbolos en vez de componentes? porque para unir con "nets" los componentes es una historia, boton derecho/routing/net............XD
En cambio los simbolos simplemente arrastras y se hace la linea. El problema que tengo con los simbolos es uqe no estan todos los componentes y por mas que le pongo "convertir como" no aparecen todas las opciones
Saludos


----------



## Sr. Domo (Jul 24, 2014)

modulart dijo:


> Hago una consulta, no conviene mas hacer el diagrama con simbolos en vez de componentes? porque para unir con "nets" los componentes es una historia, boton derecho/routing/net............XD
> En cambio los simbolos simplemente arrastras y se hace la linea. El problema que tengo con los simbolos es uqe no estan todos los componentes y por mas que le pongo "convertir como" no aparecen todas las opciones
> Saludos



Creo que entendiste mal 

Hay símbolos para circuitos, exclusivamente para circuitos, y están los componentes para diseñar tus PCBs, o sea que hay de los dos en el mismo RAR, tu eliges cuales quieres para diseñar circuitos y para diseñar PCBs.

Para eso de "convert to..." necesitas saber los códigos del simbolo y componente, así, si quieres asociar un símbolo con un componente, simplemente buscas el código del componente y listo, y para viceversa lo haces al revés. Este código lo pone uno cuando se crea el símbolo o componente. Por mi parte anoto lo primero que se me ocurre y hasta ahí, pues detesto el auto route. Nada como pasar 2 horas diseñando un circuito impreso a tu gusto 

Salu2!!


----------



## alemayol (Jul 25, 2014)

Muy bien compañero,usted me quiere decir que tengo que agregar componente por componente a mi librería? Gracias.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Jul 25, 2014)

alemayol dijo:


> Muy bien compañero,usted me quiere decir que tengo que agregar componente por componente a mi librería? Gracias.



Sí, así lo puse porque no todos necesitamos todos los componentes, eliges el que necesitas y lo agregas, los que no, pues simplemente no les haces nada 

La ventaja de esto es que no tendrás componentes innecesarios en tu librería, tal como hice en un principio, agregaba tooodos los componentes a la librería y al final eliminé todos los componentes y mejor opté por hacer los míos, al mejor estilo animado 

Salu2!


----------



## alemayol (Jul 25, 2014)

> Sí, así lo puse porque no todos necesitamos todos los componentes, eliges el que necesitas y lo agregas, los que no, pues simplemente no les haces nada
> 
> La ventaja de esto es que no tendrás componentes innecesarios en tu librería, tal como hice en un principio, agregaba tooodos los componentes a la librería y al final eliminé todos los componentes y mejor opté por hacer los míos, al mejor estilo animado
> 
> Salu2!



se lo agradesco mucho usted sulociono mi duda saludos.


----------



## bawksoez (Ago 10, 2014)

Hola muy buenas, soy nuevo en esto de la electronica y estoy creando el PCB de una Dub siren en PCBWIZARD, solo que no encuentro el conector Jack 1/4 hembra para la salida de audio y que me lo cree y rutee automaticamente... no se si existira un componente ya creado o lo tendré que dibujar yo mismo, si es asi donde existe ese componente o donde se puede aprender a crear los componentes, gracias


----------



## ablelo (Ago 15, 2014)

Aqui dejo una libreria con los componentes principales de un arduino en PCBWIZARD, hecho por mi y bastante acorde al real, muy buen tema, hasta luego


----------



## Roncorrorinco (Sep 10, 2014)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo simulando circuitos digitales y quiero simular una fuente variable que utiliza un LM337 y un LM317 en PCB wizard, pero no puedo encontrar estos componentes en el programa es por eso que pido que si alguien sabe donde lo puedo encontrar por favor me diga, o si tengo que descargar alguna libreria por favor denme algun link para descargarla. Gracias.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Sep 10, 2014)

El PCB Wizard no es para simulaciones, sus compañeros Livewire y Circuit Wizard sí lo son, aunque este último es una combinación de los primeros dos pero con mejoras.

Por lo que he visto, no hay librerías para los simuladores (livewire, circuit wizard), o sea que sólo hicieron esos modelos que hay en sus librerías y no hay forma o al menos no he visto como hacer componentes para simular.

Lo que recomiendo es el NI Multisim, mucho más completo. Descarga su versión demo.

Salu2!


----------



## johenrod (Sep 19, 2014)

cordial saludo, apenas he visto el post y me ha gustado mucho dado que todo el mundo colabora, tengo la necesidad de agregar  dos integrados de superficie uno de 14 y otro de 6 pines no se si ya lo hayan posteado, ademas quisiera preguntar,, cuando se elabora un componente al agregarlo a a la libreria como se nombra para que quede en, circuit symbol galery o en pcb component galery.
que programas pueden utilizarse para hacer un componente? pues tambien me gustaria colaborar, 
gracias de antemano.


----------



## johenrod (Sep 19, 2014)

Roncorrorinco dijo:


> Hola a todos, soy nuevo simulando circuitos digitales y quiero simular una fuente variable que utiliza un LM337 y un LM317 en PCB wizard, pero no puedo encontrar estos componentes en el programa es por eso que pido que si alguien sabe donde lo puedo encontrar por favor me diga, o si tengo que descargar alguna libreria por favor denme algun link para descargarla. Gracias.




el circuit maker te sirve para hacer esta simulacion, el proteus tambien, es pesadito pero muy completo, no se si tambien el cocodrilo, puedes encontrarlos en la red, el pcbwizard no tiene esta herramienta.
saludos, jorge


----------



## Sr. Domo (Sep 19, 2014)

johenrod dijo:


> cordial saludo, apenas he visto el post y me ha gustado mucho dado que todo el mundo colabora, tengo la necesidad de agregar  dos integrados de superficie uno de 14 y otro de 6 pines no se si ya lo hayan posteado, ademas quisiera preguntar,, cuando se elabora un componente al agregarlo a a la libreria como se nombra para que quede en, circuit symbol galery o en pcb component galery.
> que programas pueden utilizarse para hacer un componente? pues tambien me gustaria colaborar,
> gracias de antemano.



Hola!

Si es del tipo SOIC los que quieres agregar, por ahí ya subí el de 14 y el de 8, y anteriormente ya los han subido, pero de todas formas comparte los tuyos, los que descarguen los símbolos se quedarán con los que más les gusten 

El PCB Wizard automáticamente selecciona la librería, de eso ni te fijes, si es símbolo, automáticamente selecciona la librería "circuit symbols" ya nada mas tu seleccionas la carpeta donde quieres guardar tu símbolo. Igual, puedes crear tus carpetas.
Lo mismo pasará con los símbolos para PCB.

Para crearte tus componentes, el mismo PCB Wizard sirve, por ahí trae un tutorial bastante simple para que puedas crearte todos los componentes que quieras 

Salu2!


----------



## johenrod (Sep 28, 2014)

*Domonation Corporation*
agradezco mucho tu respuesta, voy a ver como me va ,,gracias.
saludos jorge


----------



## ixak1 (Sep 29, 2014)

Tengo una pregunta,  ¿como hago para agregar un nombre y una descripción al dispositivo que acabo de crear ?


----------



## Sr. Domo (Sep 29, 2014)

ixak1 dijo:


> Tengo una pregunta,  ¿como hago para agregar un nombre y una descripción al dispositivo que acabo de crear ?



Sirve en el caso de aún no agregarlo a la librería o ya estar en la librería 

1) Clic derecho sobre el componente o símbolo

2) Dar clic en Symbol y luego en Edit

3) Escribir una clave, puede ser cualquier cosa, sirve para identificar el componente posteriormente para vincularlo con un componente o un símbolo según sea el caso.

4) Escribir el nombre del componente y si quieres una breve (muy breve) descripción del componente.

Ejemplo:



			
				El PCB Wizard de Domolandia dijo:
			
		

> Key: TPA3123
> Name: TPA3123D2
> Description: 25+25W Class D Amp



Listo!

Salu2!


----------



## johenrod (Oct 2, 2014)

Domonation Corporation dijo:


> Sirve en el caso de aún no agregarlo a la librería o ya estar en la librería
> 
> 1) Clic derecho sobre el componente o símbolo
> 
> ...


Cordial saludo, he realizado este procedimiento y no me cambia el nombre del componente lo realice antes de sacarlo de la libreria y tambien dentro del esquema y no cambia, sera tal vez porque el pcb wizard que tengo es un ejecutable y no tengo que instalarlo?
 gracias de antemano, Jorge


----------



## Sr. Domo (Oct 2, 2014)

johenrod dijo:


> Cordial saludo, he realizado este procedimiento y no me cambia el nombre del componente lo realice antes de sacarlo de la libreria y tambien dentro del esquema y no cambia, sera tal vez porque el pcb wizard que tengo es un ejecutable y no tengo que instalarlo?
> gracias de antemano, Jorge



Hola!

Pero se me olvidó preguntarte algo, estás intentando hacer esto con los componentes que trae por default el PCB Wizard? o con los componentes de este hilo?

Si es con los componentes por default, no puedes de ningún modo.

Si es con los componentes del hilo, algo haces mal, tal vez, seleccionando el componente, clic derecho, clic en "symbol" y otro clic en "restore labels"?

Salu2!


----------



## johenrod (Oct 2, 2014)

cordial saludo, por casualidad alguien tiene el smd de un tansistor 2n2222 que este bueno? en realidad no es pereza de hacerlo es solo por que necesito hacer la plaqueta imprimirlo pronto y no puedo hacer prueba y error en este instante, gracias de antemano, jorge


----------



## Sr. Domo (Oct 2, 2014)

Transistor SMD? SOT23?

Ya lo subí hasta dos veces 

Revisa mi última librería.

Salu2!


----------



## johenrod (Oct 2, 2014)

Domonation Corporation dijo:


> Transistor SMD? SOT23?
> 
> Ya lo subí hasta dos veces
> 
> ...


cordial saludo, gracias *domonation* ,
aprovecho,,, seria bueno poder encontrar los mensajes de un compañero en un solo tema, dado que cuando uno busca sus aportes (mensajes) aparecen todas sus respuestas en los diferentes foros, a veces uno solo quisiera ver el aporte que tiene en determinado tema.
Gracias jorge


----------



## Sr. Domo (Oct 2, 2014)

johenrod dijo:


> cordial saludo, gracias *domonation* ,
> aprovecho,,, seria bueno poder encontrar los mensajes de un compañero en un solo tema, dado que cuando uno busca sus aportes (mensajes) aparecen todas sus respuestas en los diferentes foros, a veces uno solo quisiera ver el aporte que tiene en determinado tema.
> Gracias jorge



Pues buscando por nombre de usuario podría salirte algún resultado, intenta en el buscador "buscar en el tema"

Salu2!


----------



## ull (Oct 11, 2014)

Edicion de Librerias PCB Wizard y importacion de Autocad

Hola estoy empezando a usar el PCB wizard mas que nada porque me gusto el simulador del Livewire 
Hace muchos años que hago cositas de electrónica pero siempre me había hecho los PCB con Autocad a pelo y me creaba yo mismo los componentes como bloques 
Estaba intentando pasarme al PCB wizar pero me encuentro con que no puedo editar librerías o no se como hacerlo 
Si puedes explotar un componente y rehacerlo aprovechando tamaños o elementos es muy fácil crear una biblioteca propia pero no se como hacerlo si es que se puede en PCB wizard

También quisiera saber si hay alguna forma de importar los gráficos de Autocad ya que las dimensiones ya están perfectas, y puedo sacarlo en DXF o dwg de cualquier versión 

Si me encuentro este tipo de limitaciones podría pasarme a alguna otra cosa más profesional tipo Eagle o Proteus pero tengo que empezar de cero y por eso quiero asegurarme, que es lo más adecuado 
No me dedico profesionalmente a esto, es un jovi desde hace muchos, muchos años, yo estudie válvulas de vació je je
Alguno se acuerda del tríodo, tetrodo, pentodo y de gas fonotron , tiratron e ignitron

Saludos 
Toni ...


----------



## Sr. Domo (Oct 11, 2014)

ull dijo:


> Edicion de Librerias PCB Wizard y importacion de Autocad
> 
> Hola estoy empezando a usar el PCB wizard mas que nada porque me gusto el simulador del Livewire
> Hace muchos años que hago cositas de electrónica pero siempre me había hecho los PCB con Autocad a pelo y me creaba yo mismo los componentes como bloques
> ...



Hola!

No puedes modificar los componentes que trae por default el PCB Wizard he intentado y no se puede. Lo que sí puedes es modificar tus propios componentes o los de este hilo.

No se a qué te refieras con limitaciones, pero, si estás algo familiarizado con este programa podrás crearte cuanto componente puedas imaginarte. Hasta gabinetes puedes diseñar, ya lo he intentado 

Solo es cuestión de saber usar el Grid, las conversiones de mm a in y viceversa, los pads y el diseño con polígonos y el zoom arriba del 600% para asegurarse que no habrán cortos donde no deben y para agregar detalles a tus diseños.

A veces unos no les gusta diseñarse sus componentes porque no saben usar el grid, y es el más importante para la separación de pines y eso. Si quieres tener los mismos componentes que usabas en el autocad, depende que sea, puedes buscar datasheets para saber la separación de pines y con eso "ya la hiciste" 

Que yo sepa no puedes importar nada de otros formatos, sólo archivos de Livewire (.lw), Circuit Wizard (.cwz) y del PCB Wizard (.pcb). 

Con el PCB wizard puedes abrir archivos de livewire o circuit wizard. Puedes hasta simular diseños del PCB wizard con el Circuit Wizard, claro, si el circuito no trae símbolos ajenos a la librería por default.

La única forma de tener algún fragmento o algo de un archivo es pegándolo en el PCB Wizard pero como imagen y no como un diseño que puedas modificar.

Llevo como 3-4 años de uso casi diario del PCB Wizard con experimentaciones de vez en cuando 

Salu2!


----------



## ull (Oct 12, 2014)

Hola de nuevo muchas gracias por la rápida respuesta 

De hecho me interesa mucho poder reciclar mis diseños de Autocad, ya que allí pase mucho tiempo diseñando línea a línea con precisión de 0,001 Mm. ya sabes que Autocad diseñas directamente en dimensión real y no hay limites a la precisión.
Por supuesto saque las dimensiones reales de los Datasheets  i en algunos caso tuve que promediar porque solo dan las tolerancias, por ejemplo una cota que te dice min. 0,23 y Máx.  0,34
Además puse en el diseño textos de la funcionalidad de los pines, (CLK, In, Out) el nombre del componente  un dibujo encima de una puerta logica o lo que sea etc., 

N.no soy tan partidario de los diseños 3D o fotorealisticos porque solo es decoración, pero no sirve realmente si lo que quieres es construir y hacer funcionar el circuito.

Ayer estuve descargando bibliotecas de este hilo y otras que encontré por Internet, la verdad hay muchas pero pocas buenas y bien organizadas,

Al hacer esto encontré otra cosa a faltar, y es un editor de bibliotecas para poder manejar las 200 librerías que me baje y dejarlas solo en UNA pero buena, 

Otra cosa que descubrí que los ficheros de libreria aparentemente son iguales a los del diseño y tienen la misma extensión de fichero , pero si abres un file de libreria con el editor te muestra solo un componente o parte de el, con lo que puedes pensar que es un file corrupto.  

Pero luego descubrí que si hacia la importación a la libreria lo cargaba bien.

También viceversa si intentas cargar una librería.a como diseño no la carga y puedes pensar también que esta corrupto, pero si lo abres como diseño lo carga bien 

Total que como los files son iguales, no se lo que realmente tengo, y para ir abriendo todos uno a uno y clasificando es mucho trabajo y no tengo tiempo ahora.

Luego cuando localice algunas  libreria me di cuenta que al importarla me salía un nombre diferente que el del file, y algunos files con nombres distintos, tenían dentro, el mismo nombre de librería
Llege a encontrar 6 files con nombre “smd” pero distintos en tamaño y contenido.

Para poder cargarlos tuve que entrar con un editor hexadecimal a cambiar el nombre de la librería dentro del file  “smd1, smd2, smd3, smd4, etc. “ porque dentro todos eran “SMD” y al final la mayoría eran componentes repetidos  o versiones de otras librerías solo que alguien les cambio el nombre del file . 

A todo esto tengo que decir que ayer era uno de los pocos días que tenia tiempo porque suelo ir muy estresado, por tanto estuvo bien como investigación pero al final de día no tenía ningún resultado útil.

Entiendo que el producto es interesante y bastante intuitivo, pero sigo diciendo que faltan herramientas, y el producto ya lleva años  y no veo actualizaciones o mejoras recientes. Por eso dije lo de otros productos que al menos a primera vista parecen mucho más completos 
Muchas gracias por la atencion prestada 
Saludos 
Toni


----------



## Sr. Domo (Oct 12, 2014)

> De hecho me interesa mucho poder reciclar mis diseños de Autocad, ya que allí pase mucho tiempo diseñando línea a línea con precisión de 0,001 Mm. ya sabes que Autocad diseñas directamente en dimensión real y no hay limites a la precisión.
> Por supuesto saque las dimensiones reales de los Datasheets  i en algunos caso tuve que promediar porque solo dan las tolerancias, por ejemplo una cota que te dice min. 0,23 y Máx.  0,34
> Además puse en el diseño textos de la funcionalidad de los pines, (CLK, In, Out) el nombre del componente  un dibujo encima de una puerta logica o lo que sea etc.,



Si aprendes a usar el "grid" o cuadrícula del PCB Wizard puedes hacer exactamente lo mismo, pudiendo elegir la cuadrícula de pulgadas para los DIP, TO-92, etc... con separación de 2.54mm por ejemplo y la cuadrícula de milímetros para el TA8238K y componentes con separación de pines del orden de milímetros. Esta última me sirve para diseñar mecanismos, gráficas, dibujos y gabinetes 



> N.no soy tan partidario de los diseños 3D o fotorealisticos porque solo es decoración, pero no sirve realmente si lo que quieres es construir y hacer funcionar el circuito.



Esto te puede servir para identificar la posición de componentes cuando armes el PCB, no necesitas hacerlos lo más reales posibles, con que sepas la posición de los componentes es suficiente.



> Ayer estuve descargando bibliotecas de este hilo y otras que encontré por Internet, la verdad hay muchas pero pocas buenas y bien organizadas,



Lo que pasa es que todos subimos nuestras librerías de acuerdo a nuestras necesidades. Cuando descargué las librerías de este hilo, a la hora de ver todos los componentes, la verdad y con todo respeto a todos los foreros, muchos tenían defectos  por ejemplo, en vez de ser componente era un grupo de objetos, otros tenían la separación de pines tan rara que no sabías con que "grid" trabajar... así que si necesitas de X componentes debes buscarlo tú.



> Al hacer esto encontré otra cosa a faltar, y es un editor de bibliotecas para poder manejar las 200 librerías que me baje y dejarlas solo en UNA pero buena,



Ahí si, sin comentarios porque jamás me ví en la necesidad de usar un editor de bibliotecas y dudo que en este hilo lo encuentres, ya que, que yo sepa todos descargan las librerías y seleccionan los componentes manualmente.



> Otra cosa que descubrí que los ficheros de libreria aparentemente son iguales a los del diseño y tienen la misma extensión de fichero , pero si abres un file de libreria con el editor te muestra solo un componente o parte de el, con lo que puedes pensar que es un file corrupto.



No se en qué librerías que tienes te suceda esto, en mi caso mis librerías están bien porque cuando formateé mi laptop se me olvidaron respaldar los componentes y los descargué de este hilo 



> Total que como los files son iguales, no se lo que realmente tengo, y para ir abriendo todos uno a uno y clasificando es mucho trabajo y no tengo tiempo ahora.



Lamentablemente es así esto, al menos en este hilo 
No se qué componentes quieras, podrías decirnos qué componentes necesitas y tal vez podría subir los que yo tengo, como ya tengo más componentes en librería, tal vez tenga uno que otro que necesites, dime y lo subo al foro para que todos puedan descargarlo.



> Luego cuando localice algunas  libreria me di cuenta que al importarla me salía un nombre diferente que el del file, y algunos files con nombres distintos, tenían dentro, el mismo nombre de librería
> Llege a encontrar 6 files con nombre “smd” pero distintos en tamaño y contenido.



Y si explicas mejor esta parte, no te entiendo muy bien...



> Para poder cargarlos tuve que entrar con un editor hexadecimal a cambiar el nombre de la librería dentro del file  “smd1, smd2, smd3, smd4, etc. “ porque dentro todos eran “SMD” y al final la mayoría eran componentes repetidos  o versiones de otras librerías solo que alguien les cambio el nombre del file .



Y esos archivos son del foro o de otros lados? al menos yo, las librerías que descargué estaban bien.



> Entiendo que el producto es interesante y bastante intuitivo, pero sigo diciendo que faltan herramientas, y el producto ya lleva años  y no veo actualizaciones o mejoras recientes. Por eso dije lo de otros productos que al menos a primera vista parecen mucho más completos



Por segunda vez, aquí subimos las librerías con los componentes que nosotros tenemos, no creo que alguien se ponga a separar todos sus componentes, el que descargue librerías debe separarlos manualmente y elegir los que necesites de cada librería. En mi caso, cuando yo descargué las librerías al final eliminé todas las librerías porque me gustaron más los componentes que hacía, pues poco después supe como hacer mis propios componentes.

Salu2!


----------



## johenrod (Oct 13, 2014)

cordial saludo,,, es la primera vez que busco hacer un pcb con componentes de superficie,  estoy montando un ic de 14 pines, lo tome de las librerias que estan aqui de los compañeros; pero veo que la impresion no es acorde con el orden de los pines del integrado, podrian decirme por favor como inserto o giro el integrado para que quede bien.
tal vez sea por que el programa originalmente no viene para elementos de superficie, en ese caso hay que tomar en cuenta al momento de señalar el pin 1 en los ic de superficie, no ponerselo a la izquierda sino a la derecha
 para que al mimento de imprimirlo coincida.
gracias Jorge


----------



## ull (Oct 13, 2014)

Hola de nuevo 

Asi de rapido necesito el TLP627 simple  TLP627-4 y el LM348

Mas adelante necesitare 
LTC24151
LTC2485
OP77 
OP747
AD797
LTC1236
LTC1079

Por cierto como puedo asignar un footprint existente como un (18 pin DIL) a varios elementos de un esquema de livewire
O sea varios elementos del esquema dentro de un solo footprint
Puedo aprovechar elementos existentes como optoacopladores y meterlos en un solo 16 pin DIL  o sea  un TLP627-4

O tengo que rehacer todos los elementos desde cero            

Saludos


----------



## Sr. Domo (Oct 13, 2014)

johenrod dijo:


> cordial saludo,,, es la primera vez que busco hacer un pcb con componentes de superficie,  estoy montando un ic de 14 pines pero veo que la impresion no es acorde con el orden de los pines del integrado, podrian decirme por favor como inserto el integrado parea que quede bien, gracias Jorge



Hola!

Estás usando el auto route? Pues yo diría que está bien, el PCB no te quedará como tu circuito (respecto a la posición de componentes) y más si usas el auto route.

De todas formas, sube una imagen de tu impresión. 

Salu2!





ull dijo:


> Hola de nuevo
> 
> Asi de rapido necesito el TLP627 simple  TLP627-4 y el LM348
> 
> ...



Aquí lo que pasa es que el livewire no te permite crear nuevos componentes, sólo el PCB Wizard. Y los símbolos que trae por default no los puedes asociar a otros componentes, estos están "protegidos" por todos lados 

Y lo que tu nesecitas están en la librería por default, encapsulados DIL. Otra cosa son los símbolos y ahí sí debes crearlos tú para posteriormente asociarlos a un encapsulado (Convert To: ) puedes asociarlos a los componentes que trae el PCB wizard, eso sí te lo permite.

Salu2!


----------



## johenrod (Oct 13, 2014)

http://www.subirimagenes.net/i/14101310200556300.jpg


Domonation Corporation dijo:


> Hola!
> 
> Estás usando el auto route? Pues yo diría que está bien, el PCB no te quedará como tu circuito (respecto a la posición de componentes) y más si usas el auto route.
> 
> ...



gracias por tomarte el tiempo para tratar de ayudarnos.
saludos.
no estoy utilizando el autoruter, es solo que cuando acomode los componente me di cuenta de que no concordaban.
dejo  una imagen buscando explicar mi duda
http://www.subirimagenes.net/i/14101310200556300.jpg


-






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Sr. Domo (Oct 13, 2014)

johenrod dijo:


> http://www.subirimagenes.net/i/14101310200556300.jpg
> 
> gracias por tomarte el tiempo para tratar de ayudarnos.
> saludos.
> ...



Dejame entenderlo, lo que te sucede es que no puedes dibujar las pistas correctamente?

Cambia el "grid" de 0.1 in a 0.025 in para que puedas usar correctamente los componentes. En los que el grid de 0.025 in tampoco te funcione entonces deberás probar con los más comunes:

0.02 in
0.04 in
0.033 in
0.05 in
0.01 in
0.076 in
0.08 in
0.012 in
0.2 in

Salu2!


----------



## johenrod (Oct 13, 2014)

Domonation Corporation dijo:


> Dejame entenderlo, lo que te sucede es que no puedes dibujar las pistas correctamente?
> 
> 
> 
> Salu2!



no realmente no es mi duda, es esta, si coloco un integradi DIP, veremos en el diagrama de las pistas que el pin 1 esta a la izquierda, y si colocamos uno de superficie tambien se ve el pin 1 a  la izquierda, lo que es incorrecto ya que al colocar el ic de superficie el pin 1 debera esra a ´90 grados de diferencia es decir en el lado contrario.lo que digo es que si el programa deja invertirlo o hay que trabajarlo asi teniendo en cuenta que el pin 7 es el 1 y el 1  sera el 7 respectivamente, gracias de nuevo amigo,
saludos jorge, aqui otra img.





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Sr. Domo (Oct 13, 2014)

johenrod dijo:


> no realmente no es mi duda, es esta, si coloco un integradi DIP, veremos en el diagrama de las pistas que el pin 1 esta a la izquierda, y si colocamos uno de superficie tambien se ve el pin 1 a  la izquierda, lo que es incorrecto ya que al colocar el ic de superficie el pin 1 debera esra a ´90 grados de diferencia es decir en el lado contrario.lo que digo es que si el programa deja invertirlo o hay que trabajarlo asi teniendo en cuenta que el pin 7 es el 1 y el 1  sera el 7 respectivamente, gracias de nuevo amigo,
> saludos jorge, aqui otra img.



Una *norma de diseño* en el PCB Wizard es:



			
				PCB Wizard dijo:
			
		

> Cuando diseñes con componentes SMD, especialmente transistores e integrados SMD, cuando imprimas *siempre* hemos de imprimir como _mirror PCB artwork_ y en tooodo PCB debes diseñar como si lo estuvieras viendo desde arriba, ya que hay unos que se confunden en esto de la forma de diseño e impresión. Y cuando diseñes con componentes THT o THC deberás imprimir sólo como "Artwork".



Cuando diseñes con SMD y THC (Trough Hole Components), ya sean los SMD o THC, deberás diseñar "al revés" poniendo mucho cuidado en conexiones de transistores e integrados. Lo mejor es (al menos para mí) es colocando el SMD "al revés", para esto puede ayudarte diseñando o modificando componentes SMD y "espejearlos" para que diseñes como si estuvieras viendo el componente "panza arriba", mejor si enumeras los pines para no perderte, como diseñarás al revés...

Salu2!


----------



## johenrod (Oct 13, 2014)

Domonation Corporation dijo:


> Una *norma de diseño* en el PCB Wizard es:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... bueno en realidad te comprendo ya que he utilizado este programa en otras oportunidades, solo que para este caso en particular me tope con  un diseño donde debo colocar integrados dip y smd conjuntamente, la idea es concentrarse entonces para no equivocarse dado que si le doy impresion normal, unos componentes saldran bien y otros al reves, y al imprimir en espejo ocurrira lo mismo,,, gracias por tu gran ayuda y apoyo,,, un saludo desde medellin, saludos jorge.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Oct 13, 2014)

johenrod dijo:


> ... bueno en realidad te comprendo ya que he utilizado este programa en otras oportunidades, solo que para este caso en particular me tope con  un diseño donde debo colocar integrados dip y smd conjuntamente, la idea es concentrarse entonces para no equivocarse dado que si le doy impresion norma, unos componentes saldran bien y otros al reves, y al imprimir en espejo ocurrira lo mismo,,, gracias por tu gran ayuda y apoyo,,, un saludo desde medellin, saludos jorge.



Si, eso es lo malo 

Deberás diseñar al revés uno de los dos componentes, mejor los que sean menor cantidad para que no te compliques mucho. Por eso la pienso al diseñar con SMD y THT, mejor uso el SMD en forma de módulos. 

Salu2!!


----------



## tecnoplaga (Oct 20, 2014)

Me gusta Circuit Wizard, es muy bueno para aprender, la unica dificultad (por que no es inconveniente) es que le faltan componentes básicos para simulación. Si quieres simuladores mas potentes te recomiendo Multisim, el viejo Circuit Maker, no he probado Proteus, pero dicen que es poderoso.


----------



## johenrod (Oct 21, 2014)

Domonation Corporation dijo:


> Si, eso es lo malo
> 
> Deberás diseñar al revés uno de los dos componentes, mejor los que sean menor cantidad para que no te compliques mucho. Por eso la pienso al diseñar con SMD y THT, mejor uso el SMD en forma de módulos.
> 
> Salu2!!


Gracias a todos y en esta ocasión , en especial a *domonation* pues ya realice mi primer pcb con componentes smd, y los tome de las librerías del compañero, me dieron precisas las medidas, gracias,
Saludos, jorge


----------



## Sr. Domo (Oct 21, 2014)

tecnoplaga dijo:


> Me gusta Circuit Wizard, es muy bueno para aprender, la unica dificultad (por que no es inconveniente) es que le faltan componentes básicos para simulación. Si quieres simuladores mas potentes te recomiendo Multisim, el viejo Circuit Maker, no he probado Proteus, pero dicen que es poderoso.



Hola!

El Circuit Wizard es como tu "entrenador" que te prepara para los simuladores poderosos (Multisim, en mi caso).

El problema de este simulador es precisamente ese, no vas a encontrar otros símbolos ni nada de nada. 
Cuando sientes que te queda chico el Circuit Wizard es hora de que te pases a uno más grande, pero no dejes al Circuit Wizard, te servirá para simulaciones muy simples y rápidas 

Personalmente, prefiero el Multisim 12 para aplicaciones analógicas que es lo que hasta hoy me he dedicado. Y para aplicaciones digitales el Proteus es recomendado, no por mí, sino por muchos.

Salu2!





johenrod dijo:


> Gracias a todos y en esta ocasión , en especial a *domonation* pues ya realice mi primer pcb con componentes smd, y los tome de las librerías del compañero, me dieron precisas las medidas, gracias,
> Saludos, jorge



 

Esperen mi próximo aporte, trae el primer componente "al revés": el OP AMP doble (TL072, 72, LM358...)

Salu2!!


----------



## Sr. Domo (Nov 3, 2014)

Hola Nuevamente,

Nuevamente, les comparto mi última librería con componentes y símbolos, a continuación les menciono algunas cosas que trae la nueva librería:

Símbolos:

Nueva versión del 74LS181
Jack's
Conectores Mono y estéreo
Varistor
TL431
Diodo Schottky
Puente de diodos
Termopila

Componentes:

Capacitores electrolíticos
Conectores RCA
Led Bicolor Horizontal
Led Horizontal
Puente de diodos diagonal
Diodo tipo TO-220
Pulsador vertical
Potenciómetro deslizable estéreo
Operacional doble SMD "espejo" para PCB's con componente SMT y THT

entre otros....

Espero les guste 

Salu2!!


----------



## abangbros (Nov 3, 2014)

hola  buenas  tardes disculpen mi ignorancia  pero no encuentro la libreria de ground (tierra) no se como hacerlo o ponerlo ayudendeme


----------



## Sr. Domo (Nov 3, 2014)

abangbros dijo:


> hola  buenas  tardes disculpen mi ignorancia  pero no encuentro la libreria de ground (tierra) no se como hacerlo o ponerlo ayudendeme



Circuit Symbols/Power Supplies -> Ground

Salu2!


----------



## mario17farias (Feb 11, 2015)

hola gente, tengo unos capacitores de 8200uf x63v que eran de un amplificador sony TA636, el tema es que los quiero reutilizar y hacer una fuente con el pcb wizard, solo que no dispongo en la libreria de un tamaño similar, ademas, estos tienen cuatro patas, ya se que dos son para que se puedan sujetar mejor debido a que son muy grandes, lo de las patas no es problema, eso lo soluciono con el diseño, pero necesitaría la librería de componentes que menejen tamaños iguales.
saludos...


----------



## Sr. Domo (Feb 13, 2015)

mario17farias dijo:


> hola gente, tengo unos capacitores de 8200uf x63v que eran de un amplificador sony TA636, el tema es que los quiero reutilizar y hacer una fuente con el pcb wizard, solo que no dispongo en la libreria de un tamaño similar, ademas, estos tienen cuatro patas, ya se que dos son para que se puedan sujetar mejor debido a que son muy grandes, lo de las patas no es problema, eso lo soluciono con el diseño, pero necesitaría la librería de componentes que menejen tamaños iguales.
> saludos...



Hola.

Deberías mencionar el diámetro del capacitor y la separación entre pines para que de esa forma alguien te pueda decir si lo tiene 

Salu2!


----------



## mario17farias (Feb 15, 2015)

que tal domo, según lo que pude investigar, y si no me equivoco, el diametro es de 37mm, este tiene cuatro patas.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Feb 15, 2015)

mario17farias dijo:


> que tal domo, según lo que pude investigar, y si no me equivoco, el diametro es de 37mm, este tiene cuatro patas.



Pues creo que en una librería que subí hay uno de 37mm (+/-1.5")

O si no, te puedo crear el capacitor, sólo necesito la separación entre pines porque hay unos que son grandes y con pines más juntos, y otros con pines separados.

Salu2!


----------



## mario17farias (Feb 15, 2015)

te refieres al de 6800uf x 45v  ? el mio es con pines mas separados.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Feb 16, 2015)

mario17farias dijo:


> te refieres al de 6800uf x 45v  ? el mio es con pines mas separados.



Creo que sí. En este caso debes dar la separación entre pines, de preferencia en pulgadas porque todos los componentes son compatibles en la cuadrícula de pulgadas.

Salu2!


----------



## steff (Feb 23, 2015)

Pedro Fuenzalida Vargas dijo:


> Hola amigos del foro. Soy nuevo en este foro pero la electronica es un tema que me interesa mucho.
> He visto muchos de sus aportes y los encuentro muy interesantes y quiero felicitarlos por compartirlos.
> Hace mucho que uso el pcb wizard para mis proyectos de electronica y quisiera aportar con este diseño de un potenciometro doble. espero que les sea de utilidad. un gran saludo a todos!!




Hola, donde consigo ese diseño, me urge hacerlo porfa!!!


----------



## CAYSER (Feb 24, 2015)

saludos amigo steff,si lees y descargas los archivos que un montón de compañeros an subido a este foro te vas a dar cuenta que puedes implementar varios componentes a la librería del pcb wizard que tienes,y aquí tienes información desde como crearlos tu mismo hasta ya creados, y lo que buscas hay un montón de modelos que hasta yo e publicado,solo descargarlos.


----------



## mario17farias (Mar 12, 2015)

Hola alguien tendría la plantilla de resistencias con valor de 0.22 ohm a 5W y 0.33ohm a 5w, el que tengo y baje de este post es tambien de 5W pero mas grande, el que le va bien a este es la de 0.47ohm.
Saludos....


----------



## proteus7 (Mar 12, 2015)

mas grande en que? tamaño o valor,   y que  es lo que le va bien o porque le va bie el 0.47 porque no te entendi


----------



## mario17farias (Mar 12, 2015)

Perdon si no me dí a entender, la plantilla que yo tengo y uso es de una resistencia de 5W que baje de este post, pero solo me sirve para usarlo con valores de 0.47ohm(encaja perfectamente), pero si tengo que usar la misma plantilla en resistencias de 0.22ohm, ya le queda muy alto y me roba espacio en el pcb(es mas alto), de ancho esta bien.
Saludos.....


----------



## proteus7 (Mar 12, 2015)

mario17farias dijo:


> Perdon si no me dí a entender, la plantilla que yo tengo y uso es de una resistencia de 5W que baje de este post, pero solo me sirve para usarlo con valores de 0.47ohm(encaja perfectamente), pero si tengo que usar la misma plantilla en resistencias de 0.22ohm, ya le queda muy alto y me roba espacio en el pcb(es mas alto), de ancho esta bien.
> Saludos.....



bueno, pues dame la medida para ver si la tengo, porque tengo estas:


----------



## ferdeso (Abr 5, 2015)

Alguien tiene el componente del transformador de audio 600:600 ohm.

He intentado hacerlo pero no hay manera, no me sale bien.

Gracias.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Abr 5, 2015)

ferdeso dijo:


> Alguien tiene el componente del transformador de audio 600:600 ohm.
> 
> He intentado hacerlo pero no hay manera, no me sale bien.
> 
> Gracias.



Tienes que saber la separación entre pines, donde se ubica cada uno... esa imagen que pones no da esos datos que son los más importantes a la hora de diseñar un componente.


----------



## ferdeso (Abr 6, 2015)

Buenos días, he conseguido el esquema que adjunto a este post, la separación entre las tres patas del primario es de 3.8mm y la separación entre las dos patas del secundario es de 5mm.

Mil gracias!!!!!


----------



## Tavo (Abr 6, 2015)

ferdeso dijo:


> Buenos días, he conseguido el esquema que adjunto a este post, la separación entre las tres patas del primario es de 3.8mm y la separación entre las dos patas del secundario es de 5mm.
> 
> Mil gracias!!!!!



Te faltó aclarar la separación entre las patas de un lado y del otro............ Ahí en ese plano (muy viejo, por cierto) dice 10,5 mm, pero vaya a saber si será en tu caso........ :S


----------



## isaiasrug (Abr 12, 2015)

bunas amigos soy nuevo pero me gustarian las librerias con la galeria de simbolos gracias


----------



## sentencia4 (Abr 18, 2015)

Hola compañeros, me presento formalmente en este magnifico foro.



Tavo dijo:


> Pregunta: Alguien tiene por ahí una plantilla para un zócalo noval de válvula? (12ax7, por ejemplo). Estuve intentando hacerla pero no me sale...... :/



Hola compañeros, me presento formalmente a este foro.

Estoy preparando un esquema y layout con el PCB Wizard de un amplificador a válvulas para guitarra pero, debido a mi torpeza aun habiendo leído el manual de la primera página, no soy capaz de crear la librería necesaria, soy muy inútil para eso.

Por favor si alguien puede hacerme o decirme donde conseguir la librería para las válvulas
12ax7 (ECC83), El84 y 6L6, se lo agradecería.



En uno de los post hay un modelo Noval, pero lo he instalado y no funciona.

Otra cosa que necesito también, es un jack stereo de 6,3, es decir tamaño grande.



Muchas gracias de antemano por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Abr 26, 2015)

Hola Sres. Foreros!

Les comparto mis últimos componentes y símbolos creados. El archivo contiene 24 componentes, entre los cuales encontraremos:

Bobinas
Circuitos integrados
Conectores "SIL" aunque no sé como se llamen 
Algunos SMD
Leds horizontales
Micrófonos
Etc...

Creo que es mi librería 6.0, pero que importa, tendremos 24 componentes y símbolos más para el PCB Wizard 

Saludos.


----------



## Gaspar2115 (Jul 24, 2015)

Buenas soy nuevo en el foro, me puse a buscar y no logre encontrar el símbolo del Jack 6.3 stereo y mono.
Les paso las imágenes y datasheet del que quiero.
Les agradecería si me pasan el pcb. Saludos!

*EDITADO*
Recién termino de crear el conector mono, demore un rato pero valió la pena. 
Esta en Audio.rar


----------



## JCAB (Sep 8, 2015)

Buenas a todos. Soy un novato y me gusta hacer cosillas cuando puedo.
Por un casual he encontrado estas paginas sobre el simulador y la forma de hacer placas sencillas y me parece todo ello interensantisimo, sobretodo, para los q estamos comenzando con estos temas.



Después de leerme estas páginas. Me he propuesto ha realizar mi propio pcb y les adjunto un relé q yo utilizo habitualmente para el montaje de superficie. Las caracteristicas del mismo se pueden encontrar en la info de las figuras.

Gracias por vuestra ayuda y salu2 a todos.


----------



## Autototal (Sep 26, 2015)

Hola como estan soy nuevo en este tema y quisiera saber si me pueden dar una mano con la libreria de arduino , nesesito una libreria de un driver POLOLU A4988, muchas gracias desde ya les agradezco mucho.


----------



## kagiva (Oct 21, 2015)

Hola amigos
Hace tiempo que no pasaba por este agradable foro. 
Llevo unas semanas tratando de recordar como se utiliza la orden ".ref" al crear un nuevo
componente y como digo, no puedo recordar la forma se insertar esta orden.
Con esta orden se puede insertar el valor del nuevo componente creado, me explico.
Por ejemplo: He creado una resistencia para el PCB y la he nombrado R, la he subido a la 
nueva librería y cuando la arrastro al espacio de trabajo, se muestra R1 bien cada parte en 
cada capa, si inserto dos más, se muestran R2 y R3. La cuestión es que si selecciono R1
y pulso el botón derecho me muestra el cuadro de texto típico, sin embargo no aparece la
opción "Valor:", ya se que en "Caption" puedo poner dicho valor, el caso es  que al usar la
orden .ref es entonces cuando se muestra la opción "Valor" y cambia los colores del cuerpo
de la R elegida, como ocurre con las R de la librería original.

Si recuerda alguien como se inserta esta orden le estaría muy agradecido.

Gracias anticipadas por vuestro tiempo amigos. Adjunto una imagen aclaratoria de lo que quiero.


----------



## SerchoLaines (Ene 12, 2016)

Hola a todos.
Leo muchísimo este foro y quería agradecérselos antes que nada, también compartir Una plantilla de capacitor SMD que arme. Si alguien más ya lo armó y no lo vi en los mensajes anteriores... igual y me sirvió de práctica.


----------



## MeeT (Ene 30, 2016)

Hola. ¿alguien tiene para la librería un led rgb con positivo común?


----------



## kraps (Mar 10, 2016)

hola, eh leido gran parte del foro, y no eh visto este componente, hfd23 005 1zs, es un relevador, y la verdad no le he podido crear, alguien que tenga alguno?


----------



## Eizi (Abr 1, 2016)

Yo se que puede estar prohibido el copiar y esas cosas, de antemano aviso que no son mis diseños y que muchos de ellos solo sirvern para el pcb wizard, no los e probado todos, pero lo que puedo decir es que mi unica intension es la de aportar mas a esta gran recopilacion de librerias, ya que se me hace un buen programa y busque como loco por mucho tiempo hasta hayar mas librerias que se hayan escasas. Repito no son de mi creacion, y la intension es aportar lo que encontre por ahi, agradecimientos a sus creadores. por mi parte quiero aprender a hacer componentes y si hago algunos los subire y podre decir que son mios.


Muy bien no habia visto la pagina 1 y checando muy detalladamente sus grandes aportes acabo de ver que estos que yo consegui por fuera la mayoria son de aqui, pero puedo asegurar que hay algunos q no se encuentran copiados de aqui, lo siento, para los creadores de tan buenas obras, no e sido yo quien les a robado, alguien mas supongo que de esta pagina los a subido a internet y se lleva su credito.


----------



## JUAN J AGUILERA (May 7, 2016)

Alguien tiene el potenciometro stereo o doble con el simbolo (pcb wizard) lo que pasa es que el que en contrado aqui no piedo usar uno de los pines de antemano gracias


----------



## alex123 (Jun 23, 2016)

alguien tiene este componente que no se su nombre pero que es donde se conecta los audifonos lo quiero en pcb wizar pero no hay en la libreria


----------



## JCAB (Jun 24, 2016)

Buenos días, alex123:
La foto no es muy buena pero me imagino q*UE* necesitas un jack de superficie de 2,5mm o eso creo. Mira en el adjunto q*UE* te remito si está lo q buscas. Seguro q*UE* lo saqué de esta página.
En el caso de q*UE* no haya acertado pues tendrás q*UE* seguir buscando.
Salu*DOS*.


----------



## alex123 (Jun 24, 2016)

JCAB dijo:


> Buenos días, alex123:
> La foto no es muy buena pero me imagino q*UE* necesitas un jack de superficie de 2,5mm o eso creo. Mira en el adjunto q*UE* te remito si está lo q buscas. Seguro q*UE* lo saqué de esta página.
> En el caso de q*UE* no haya acertado pues tendrás q*UE* seguir buscando.
> Salu*DOS*.



 pues estube averiguando es el jack hembra 3.5mm el que me mandaste no me sirve abria que buscar mas


----------



## Sr. Domo (Jun 24, 2016)

alex123 dijo:


> alguien tiene este componente que no se su nombre pero que es donde se conecta los audifonos lo quiero en pcb wizar pero no hay en la libreria



Hola. En las últimas librerías que subí al hilo está ese conector de 3.5mm. No recuerdo en cual pero ahí está, es cuestión que busques en las librerías que he subido.

Saludos.


----------



## alex123 (Jun 25, 2016)

Sr. Domo dijo:


> Hola. En las últimas librerías que subí al hilo está ese conector de 3.5mm. No recuerdo en cual pero ahí está, es cuestión que busques en las librerías que he subido.
> 
> Saludos.



pues si ya busque y encontre uno gracias


----------



## CHEMANMGK (Sep 26, 2016)

Andaba por aquí en busca del PCB de la placa Arduino Nano, y no la encontré, mas aprendí como crearla, aquí se las dejo por si alguien la ocupa ;D


----------



## Majo120 (Sep 29, 2016)

gracias por las librerias me serviran mucho


----------



## GAM (Oct 19, 2016)

jose96 dijo:


> Aquí les dejo una librería que he hecho yo mismo para PCB Wizard, contiene una placa Arduino UNO R3 y una Arduino MEGA 2560 R3. Son unas plantillas para hacer quien quiera hacerse su propia shield. Espero que les sea de ayuda.
> 
> Un saludo.
> 
> ...



Hola podrias resubir la pcb de la placa mega, solo aparece la de la uno



O Alguien que me facilite el pcb de la placa arduino mega. Muchas gracias.


----------



## ferariel2010 (Nov 7, 2016)

Hola mis colegas cientificos alguien tiene las librerias de resistencias de Metalfilm? son mas chiquitas y una buena alternativa para los montajes discretos cuando es complicado hacer superficial. Saludos.


----------



## mario17farias (Nov 16, 2016)

Hola amigos, una vez mas recurro a ustedes y es para lo siguiente: En el pcb wizard, como hago para saber la separación exacta entre un componente y otro, me explico, por ejemplo si voy a armar un amplificador con dos transistores y quiero darles una distancia exacta entre uno y otro, o cuando hago un preamplicador y agrego los potenciometros como defino la distancia entre ellos? espero haberme hecho entender. Es que hasta hoy día solo los separaba a ojimetro y eso no me parece lo correcto. Saludos.


----------



## cancerverus266 (Feb 11, 2017)

hola me pueden indicar la ubicacion donde se guardan los componentes de pcb creados ya que donde los realize si los encuentron pero al copiar la carpeta library para poder usarlos en otra pc estos no aparecen.como puedo exportarlos para poder usarlos en otro pc.
gracias por tomarse el tiempo en asesorarme


----------



## MONTS125 (Abr 8, 2017)

Hola alguien tiene la librería de un conector RJ11 de 6 contactos..?? muchas gracias.


----------



## colcrt (May 14, 2017)

hola alguno tiene la librería de un *switch 3pdt* que me pueda facilitar, saludos


----------



## pepbeck (May 15, 2017)

cancerverus266 dijo:


> hola me pueden indicar la ubicacion donde se guardan los componentes de pcb creados ya que donde los realize si los encuentron pero al copiar la carpeta library para poder usarlos en otra pc estos no aparecen.como puedo exportarlos para poder usarlos en otro pc.
> gracias por tomarse el tiempo en asesorarme



Buena pregunta. Nadie parece saberlo, ¿como sabe el PCB Wizard los componentes que están instalados?, porque es cierto que no es suficiente con tenerlos en /Library. Copias la library entera y no te sale ninguno. Yo en su momento estuve investigando, buscando en /datos de programa/, hasta en el registro de windows, y me di por vencido. 

Si alguien tiene alguna noticia que lo diga


----------



## junalomen (May 22, 2017)

Bueno les digo que yo hago mis propios componentes para la PCB, claro esta que primero busco el Datasheet del componente para hacerlo digamos un 95% de su tamaño real, digo 95% porque la cuadricula del PCB no tiene un zoom de mas de 100, es decir, hay componentes que requieren ser muy precisos y el zoom no da para hacerlo lo suficientemente grande para hacerlo con presicion. Yo he hecho hasta las resistencias desde 1/8W hasta 1W, una por una, capacitores de Ceramica, Electroliticos y muchos  mas.



Amigo kraps, se que es un poco tarde para responder, pero te dire que ese componente se pude hacer  pero solo para usarlo en la PCB y no en el simulador, yo he hecho varios tipos de rele, pero la verdad es que  NO se como incertar una imagen para enviartela. Saludos.


----------



## junalomen (May 24, 2017)

Ver el archivo adjunto Libreria PCB Wizard.rarAqui les dejo algunos componentes que hice, no son todos, pero mas adelante los publicare.


----------



## Cerbumota (Jun 9, 2017)

Buenas.
Me estoy volviendo mico buscando un componente para Circuit Wizard. Es el regulador CM317. He visto en el foro que alguien más lo pidió, hace unos años, pero creo que no ha tenido respuesta.
En cualquier caso, si no lo habéis puesto ninguno, tampoco me importaría que me recomendárais una guía para "fabricármelo" yo. Eso sí: necesito que sirva para el simulador...
He estado ojeando alguna guía, y he visto que no hay un criterio único para hacer un componente. Demasiada incertidumbre...

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## junalomen (Jun 14, 2017)

Amigo Carbumota, es LM317, porque lo busque como tu lo escribiste (CM317) en www.alldatasheet.com y no salio ningun resultado.


----------



## pandacba (Jun 14, 2017)

Para un dispositivo en TO220 si no esta en la libreria, se puede simplemente utilizar cualquier otro dispositivo de tres terminales con la misma cápsula, se conecta como se debe se le da el nombre que se necesita y santo remedio, hace años que hago eso, cual es la necesidad de tener una libreria para cada dispositio TO220?, yo al menos no le veo sentido, para conectar las lineas como hago? simple mirar las hojas de datos y listo.
Si se tratara de una simulación se entiende pero para algo tan simple y sencillo, del mismo modo para los transistores, me fijo cápsula como son los terminales y listo y asi con otros componentes


----------



## Cerbumota (Jun 15, 2017)

junalomen dijo:


> Amigo Carbumota, es LM317, porque lo busque como tu lo escribiste (CM317) en www.alldatasheet.com y no salio ningun resultado.


Tienes toda la razón.  Mi intención era haber puesto LM...  Los muñones me la han jugado.  Perdón...


----------



## junalomen (Jun 15, 2017)

Lo ocurre con las librerias que se hacen, es que no se pueden simular, es decir, solo se pueden utilizar en el PCB. Yo he hecho muchos componentes, incluyendo reguladores de voltaje, solo hay que buscar el datasheet del componente para saber las medidas del mismo y se hace.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Jun 21, 2017)

pandacba dijo:


> Para un dispositivo en TO220 si no esta en la librería, se puede simplemente utilizar cualquier otro dispositivo de tres terminales con la misma cápsula, se conecta como se debe se le da el nombre que se necesita y santo remedio, hace años que hago eso, cual es la necesidad de tener una librería para cada dispositio TO220?, yo al menos no le veo sentido, para conectar las lineas como hago? simple mirar las hojas de datos y listo.
> Si se tratara de una simulación se entiende pero para algo tan simple y sencillo, del mismo modo para los transistores, me fijo cápsula como son los terminales y listo y asi con otros componentes



Hola querido amigo *pandacba.*
Nos conocemos de otros temas de este mismo foro.
Estoy tratando de hacer una fuente de Alimentación con el PCBWIZARD y necesito el *LM317T*, 
como conozco muy poco de las librerías de este programa y este
regulador no existe, he visto (no recuerdo exactamente en que sitio de internet), que
reemplazan el LM317T por un transistor NPN de mayor potencia, luego le cambian el
nombre y por último el encapsulado a TO220, y queda como si fuera el LM317T.
Ahora no recuerdo que transistor es, tienes alguna idea.
Entiendo lo que tu dices de usar otro regulador,como por ejemplo el 7805, lo que
ocurre que si quiero luego hacer una simulación de funcionamiento, da cualquier valor
de tensión de salida. 
Un fuerte Abrazo.
Bendiciones.
Roberto.


----------



## mario17farias (Jun 30, 2017)

Hola, estoy queriendo aprender a hacer plantillas y me quedé en la pagina 6 del tutorial del amigo mnicolau, el cual dice:

Nos ayudamos con el origen de coordenadas para darle el tamaño correcto al rectángulo y agrego otro
más para completar la silueta de este componente. Sólo resta cambiarle la “layer” para que figuren sólo
en la vista normal y no en el PCB. Los seleccionamos, click derecho sobre los mismos y elegimos
Layer/Silk Screen:

Esa es la parte que no entendí muy bien, porque no sé como hacer que el cuadro quede como en la imagen del tutorial, podría explicarmelo mas detalladamente?


----------



## pandacba (Jun 30, 2017)

Hola, si cualquiera que tenga capsula TO220 como los TIP(29,31)
Si mal no recuerdo en el foro esta echa es libreria


----------



## joloco (Jul 3, 2017)

Hola amigos buenos dias:
Alguien que tenga la libreria del elemento MC3479 es un circuito integrado de Motorola para control de motores paso a paso, que me pudieran ayudar con el.

P.D. Lo usare en Circuit Wizard 1.15.


----------



## junalomen (Jul 4, 2017)

Amigo Joloco, aqui esta la libreria de de ese componente, tanto el circuito como el PCB, espero te sirva.


----------



## crosales (Nov 25, 2017)

Gaspar2115 dijo:


> Buenas soy nuevo en el foro, me puse a buscar y no logre encontrar el símbolo del Jack 6.3 stereo y mono.
> Les paso las imágenes y datasheet del que quiero.
> Les agradecería si me pasan el pcb. Saludos!
> 
> ...



muchas gracias por el aporte, ahora te consulto, el que armaste es mono? por que lo quiero ingresar pero tiene 4 pines y me gustaria que me indicaras cuales son los de conexion


----------



## crosales (Nov 25, 2017)

Sr. Domo dijo:


> Hola Nuevamente,
> 
> Nuevamente, les comparto mi última librería con componentes y símbolos, a continuación les menciono algunas cosas que trae la nueva librería:
> 
> ...




me descargue la libreria pero solo me aparece un transformador, no me aparece el tl072


----------



## Tommy13 (Feb 26, 2018)

Hi, does anyone has the library for the pin headers ? , the originals are wrong, there spacing is 2.5 mm, and it should be 2.54 mm ? tnx


----------



## pandacba (Feb 26, 2018)

Please! write spanish......
No deberias tener problema dada la tolerancia, los CI entran perfecto
Utilizalos, no vas tener problemas

You should not have problem given the tolerance, the CIs go in perfect!
Use them, you will not have problems!

Pleas write spanish next!


----------



## Tommy13 (Feb 26, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Please! write spanish......
> No deberias tener problema dada la tolerancia, los CI entran perfecto
> Utilizalos, no vas tener problemas
> 
> ...


El espaciado es incorrecto, cuando imprimo no coinciden


----------



## pandacba (Feb 26, 2018)

Yo la uso desde tiempo inmemorial y jamás me dio problemas......
algo has tocado en la configuración sobre el componente donde esta para seleccionar boton derecho y fijate en las propiedades


----------



## Tommy13 (Feb 26, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Yo la uso desde tiempo inmemorial y jamás me dio problemas......



Tengo un encabezado de 15 pines, lo imprimí, lo perforé y los pines no coinciden


----------



## pandacba (Feb 26, 2018)

Fijate en lo que te dije de la configuración, algo tenes mal, yo jamás he tenido problema en el foro la utilizan desde hace mucho tiempo y hasta hora sos vos el único que tiene ese problema, de  última reinstala o hace una nueva instalación y comparalas


----------



## Tommy13 (Feb 26, 2018)

me puedes enviar el archivo de cabecera pin ?


----------



## pandacba (Feb 26, 2018)

No lo tengo en esta PC veo si para mañana te la consigo, pasame bien cual de todas ella es


----------



## Tommy13 (Feb 26, 2018)

SIL y DIL


----------



## pandacba (Feb 26, 2018)

De cuanto pines? porque creo que tengo otra para lo mismo


----------



## Tommy13 (Feb 26, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> De cuanto pines? porque creo que tengo otra para lo mismo



15 y 20


----------



## pandacba (Feb 26, 2018)

Eso se puede deber a otro problema, y tiene que ver la impresión, pasa lo mismo con los CI's, según veo en el lado opuesto el paso del coincide con la bornera SIL, de ser así hay un problema en la impresión, y hay que corregir en el seteo de la misma o el tamaño


----------



## Tommy13 (Feb 27, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Eso se puede deber a otro problema, y tiene que ver la impresión, pasa lo mismo con los CI's, según veo en el lado opuesto el paso del coincide con la bornera SIL, de ser así hay un problema en la impresión, y hay que corregir en el seteo de la misma o el tamaño



no es un error de impresión,
el espaciado es 2.5, los pines en la vida real son 2.54 mm


----------



## pandacba (Feb 27, 2018)

No me respondiste si te coniciden los pines de los CI's
Aparte tenes la opción de trabajar todo en pulgadas, has probado eso?


----------



## Tommy13 (Feb 27, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> No me respondiste si te coniciden los pines de los CI's
> Aparte tenes la opción de trabajar todo en pulgadas, has probado eso?



No :/


----------



## Joseph Cawp (Ago 1, 2018)

Hola que tal soy nuevo en el foro , me podrían ayudar si alguien tiene un sensor de MQ  en libreria de PCB Wizard.    Saludos !!!


----------



## pandacba (Ago 1, 2018)

Vas a tener que hacert esa librería, busca los datos mecánicos y con eso la haces


----------



## Samuel Diaz (Nov 12, 2018)

buenas. cuando agregue las librerias nuevas y utilizo la opcion convertir automatico en el diseño de la placa el programa toma el potenciometro pequeño y nececito que tome el potencimetro linial y no lo hace vi una opcion que dice (convert as) y aparecen tres potencimetros para elegir pero no aparece el que trajo la nueva libreria


Samuel Diaz dijo:


> buenas. cuando agregue las librerias nuevas y utilizo la opcion convertir automatico en el diseño de la placa el programa toma el potenciometro pequeño y nececito que tome el potencimetro linial y no lo hace vi una opcion que dice (convert as) y aparecen tres potencimetros para elegir pero no aparece el que trajo la nueva libreria


quiero saber como agregarlo a la opcion (convert as)


----------



## Candil (Feb 16, 2019)

Hola, alguien sabe como eliminar las librerías creadas con PCB wizard ?


----------



## pandacba (Feb 16, 2019)

Si las has guardado donde corresponden en la subcarpeta "Library"
"C:\Program Files\New Wave Concepts\Pcb Wizard\Library"


----------



## Candil (Feb 16, 2019)

pandacba dijo:


> Si las has guardado donde corresponden en la subcarpeta "Library"
> "C:\Program Files\New Wave Concepts\Pcb Wizard\Library"




Parece que si, de hecho en las propiedades de los componentes me da como localización:

 C:\Program Files (x86)\New Wave Concepts\PCB Wizard\Library

pero abro la carpeta y no veo las librerías (la carpeta con la opción de mostrar archivos ocultos reseñada)

No lo entiendo ¿?


----------



## pandacba (Feb 16, 2019)

Alli estan las librerias por defecto, tal vez las tuyas las has guardado en otro lado.
Realiza una busqueda por la extensión en el disco te va a mostrar donde están


----------



## diegoventieri (Mar 16, 2019)

Hola gente muy buenas noches, estoy armando una placa con led sdm de 1 W 3 V sin pre disipador, alguien tendrá en su libreria de éste tipo de led*,* son los redondos de 1w tipo chip, gracias.


----------



## Josue Cruz (May 19, 2019)

alguien tiene el tda 2040 por favor?

gracias de antemano


----------



## Vicmaster (Jul 24, 2019)

Alguien Drive A988? para motor a pasos


----------



## ElFabroDeLaGente (Abr 1, 2020)

Hola gente, que tal. Dejo una librería que armé. Es de la placa Arduino Mega Pro Mini. Cualquier cosa que vean que se puede corregir, digan nomas.
Saludos.


----------



## ElFabroDeLaGente (Abr 2, 2020)

Hola gente, que tal. Dejo una librería que armé. Es de la placa Wemos D1 Mini. Cualquier cosa que vean que se puede corregir, digan nomas.
Saludos.


----------



## kumaym (Jun 16, 2020)

Hola, no sé si este es el lugar indicado para esta pregunta pero es el mejor que encontré...  Son dos preguntas:

1- ¿me podéis indicar cómo se puede relacionar un footprint con un símbolo de esquema?  

   Tengo hechas dos librerías una con símbolos de esquema y otra con sus footprints, pero cuando uso uno de los símbolos de esquema en un esquema y luego genero el pcb con autorouting no crea ese símbolo porque no encuentra su footprint, si escojo la opción de hacerlo manualmente me encuentro que no puedo asociarle al símbolo su footprint de mi librería, solo me deja asociar footprints de la libreria picaxe

2- ¿cómo hacer un footprint de un simbolo de, digamos, 10 patillas que sea un edge connector, es decir pads en la placa por ambas caras al estilo de las tarjetas isa de pc?

  Sería necesario hacer 5 pads rectangulares (eso sé como hacerlo), pero habría que asignarle a cada pad dos pins, uno para cada lado de la placa, un pin en la capa copper bottom y otro en la copper top  y esto no sé como hacerlo


----------



## josecastaud (Jun 2, 2022)

hola a todos, alguien me podria compartir la libreria de conectores USB ? busco uno como el de la foto y por mas que busco en las librerias no lo encuentro.......gracias de antemano


----------

